# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  *-*भूत बंगला - पुनर्जन्म का राज*-*

## xman

दोस्तों आपके सामने पेश है "भूत बंगला - पुनर्जन्म का राज"

आशा है की आपको बहुत पसंद आएगी
दोस्तों ये कहानी मैं ज्यादा स्पीड से अपडेट नहीं कर पाउँगा क्यों की इसको लिखने में समय  भी  लगता है और मैं थोडा अस्वस्थ भी हूँ 
जैसा की आप सबको पता है की मेरे भी कुछ निजी कार्य है जिनको पूरा करना कहानी अपडेट करने से ज्यादा जरुरी है 
इसलिए आप इंतजार करें
मैं कोशिस करूँगा की कहानी जल्दी-जल्दी अपडेट करूँ

----------


## xman

*चैप्टर १: लन्दन,UK*

*“नह्ह्हीईईईईईईईइ ………………………..”पूरे कमरे में उसकी चीख गूँज उठी. 

“उफ्फ्फ…… फिर वोही सपना, आखिर क्यों आता है मुझे यह डरावना सपना बार बार.”

रात के बारह बज रहे थे. वो बिस्तर से उठा और बेसिन पे लडखडाते कदमो से जा पंहुचा. चेहरे पे ठन्डे पानी के छींटे मार कर उसे कुछ सुकून मिला. वो बाहर अपार्टमेन्ट की बालकोनी में आ गया. सामने का नज़ारा बहुत सुन्दर था. 

लन्दन दुनिया के सबसे बड़े शहरो में आता है और ज़ाहिर सी बात है की आधी रात में भी लन्दन में चहल पहल रहती है. लन्दन रात में भी उतना ही व्यस्त रहता है जितना दिन में. 

थोड़ी देर वही खड़े रहने के बाद जब उसे ठण्ड लगने लगी तो वो भारी कदमो से वापस अपने बेडरूम में आ गया. रात ज्यादा हो गयी थी, येही सोच कर वो वापस सो गया. यह अजीब सपने उसे बचपन से आते थे, पर अब तो उसे जैसे इसकी आदत हो गयी थी.*

----------


## tusharkeshri

तुमने बहुत अच्छा काम है और कहानियों के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## xman

*टर्र्र्रन्न्न टर्र्र्रन्न्न
उसके मोबाइल में अलार्म बज उठा.

“हे शीट! आज पापा ने ऑफिस बुलाया है, अगर में लेट हो गया तो वो मुझे कच्छा चबा जायेंगे.” वो तपाक से बिस्तर से उठा और जल्दी जल्दी अपना सुबह का रूटीन करने लगा. फिर भी निकलते निकलते उसे देरी हो ही गयी.

“माय गोड आज तो पापा के गुस्से का सामना करना ही पड़ेगा.” वो जल्दी से अपना अपार्टमेन्ट लोक करके गेराज से अपनी कार निकलते हुए सोचने लगा. तेज़ रफ़्तार से गाड़ी भगाते हुए उसे जल्दी पापा के ऑफिस पहुचना था.

खैर लेट ही सही वो ऑफिस पहुँच ही गया. अपने पापा के केबिन में पहुच कर वो सामने कुर्सी पर बैठ गया, उसे लगा की आज तो उसे डांट पड़ने वाली है क्यूंकि उसके पापा काम के मामले में बहुत सख्त थे.

“आखिर साहबजादे आ ही गए!!! करण तुम्हे तो पता ही है की हमारा बिज़नस कितना घाटे में जा रहा है फिर भी तुम लेट आ रहे हो ऑफिस में.” 

“आई ऍम सॉरी डैड….अब से लेट नहीं करूँगा.”**
“ह्म्म्म….यू बेटर कीप दट इन मंद सन. मेरे पास तुम्हारे लिए एक काम है.” करण के पापा ने गंभीर होके कहा.

“या सॉर डैड बताइए क्या काम है ?”

“अक्चुली तुम्हे इंडिया जाना पड़ेगा.”

“क्यों डैड ऐसा क्या काम आ गया की आप मुझे लन्दन से इंडिया जाने को बोल रहे है.”

“कोई और चोइस नहीं है बेटे, यह लो फाइल इसमें सब डिटेल्स है, पढ़ लो और तैयार हो जाओ इंडिया जाने के लिए, एंड रेमेम्बेर इट्स ओउर लास्ट चांस अगर यह मौका हमारे हाथ से निकल गया तो हमारे बिज़नस को बहुत लोस होगा.” करण अपने पापा के हाथो से फाइल लेके केबिन से निकल गया.
*

----------


## vkhapriye

*टर्र्र्रन्न्नन्न ………... टर्र्र्रन्न्न्नन*

----------


## xman

*“ना जाने ऐसा क्या काम है की डैड मुझे व्यक्तिगत रूप से इंडिया भेज रहे है, पर ज़रूर काफी जरुरी होगा नहीं तो यह काम हमारे इंडिया के अजेंट्स ही कर देते.”

करण एक सुन्दर, स्मार्ट और होशियार नौजवान लड़का था, उसकी उम्र यही कोई 24-25 साल होगी, रंग गोरा, हलकी नीली आँखे और बाल भी लम्बे रखे थे उसने, हाईट भी अछि खासी थी, वैसे वो कोई बॉडी बिल्डर तो नहीं था पर जिम जाने से उसकी स्लिम बॉडी परफेक्ट शेप में थी. उसके लूक्स होलीवूड हीरो ब्रेडेली कूपर से कम नहीं थी. बहुत सी लडकिया गयी पर कोई भी उसका दिल नहीं जीत सकी.

उसके पापा मिस्टर. यशवंत मल्होत्रा का लन्दन में रियल एस्टेट का बड़ा बिज़नस था. वो कांट्रेक्ट बेसिस  पे घरो को बिल्डर्स से लेके पब्लिक को बेचते थे. पर कुछ सालो से उन्हें बिज़नस में बहुत लोस हो रहा था और अब तो हालत यह थी की उनके पास लन्दन में कोई फ्लेट्स बचे ही नहीं थे. यह सब का असली गुनाहगार उनका दामाद यानि करण का जीजा अजीत था.*

----------


## xman

*खैर अपने बिज़नस को बचने के लिए यशवंत ने इंडिया में उसके 20 साल पहले खरीदे हुए बंगले को बेचने की सोची ताकि कुछ प्रोफिट हो सके. 

करण फाइल खोल के बंगले की डिटेल्स पढने लगा.

“हम्म्म्म……..तो यह बंगला राजस्थान के जोधपुर शहर के बाहरी इलाके में बना हुआ है, और इसमें लिखा है की आस पास के लोग कहते है की यहाँ भूत प्रेतों का डेरा है…….ह्म्म्म…. 

करण फाइल बंद कर के सोचने लगा,“What the ****…….आज के जमाने में भी लोगो को भूत प्रेत पे विश्वास है, होना हो यह अजीत का ही कोई गन्दा चाल है ताकि लोग डर के मारे हमारा बंगला नहीं खरीदे और हमे बिज़नस में ऐसे ही लोस होता रहे.”

“खैर अब जब डैड ने कह ही दिया है तो इंडिया जाना ही पड़ेगा.”

अगले ही दिन करण अपना सामान पैक कर के तैयार हो गया इंडिया जाने के लिए.*

----------


## Alexander the great

_xman जी एक और शानदार कहानी के लिए आपका धन्यवाद .और कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें +++++_

----------


## Alexander the great

_२४ घंटे वाला लोचा हो गया है कल दूंगा आपको रेपो .तब तक उधार_

----------


## Rockst@r

अच्छी स्टोरी हैं लेकिन अधूरी रहेगी शायद

----------


## Sharmeela Tagore

> अच्छी स्टोरी हैं लेकिन अधूरी रहेगी शायद


अच्छी कहानी लग रही है।
भाई आपने ऐसा क्यों कहा? कृपया डराइए मत।

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 2: जोधपुर, राजस्थान (इंडिया)

वो सीधा फलाईट से जोधपुर इंटरनेशनल एअरपोर्ट पे उतरा. बाहर निकलते ही उसे सामने उसके डैड की कंपनी का अधिकारी दिखाई पड़ा.


“हेल्लो सर जी … वेलकम टू जोधपुर, में इज मनोहर लाल फरोम पास का गाँव … एंड आई वर्क फॉर यौर फादर.” मनोहर ने देहाती स्टाइल  में टूटी फूटी अंग्रेजी बोलनी चाही.


“कोई बात नहीं मनोहर तुम मुझसे हिंदी में बात कर सकते हो.” करण मनोहर के बोलने के ढंग पे मुस्कुरा उठा.


“का करे सर हमको तो लगा था की आप बीदेस में रहते है तो बिदेसी भाषा ही बोलत  होंगे.” मनोहर ने करण का सामान उठा कर कार की डिक्की में रख diya.


“अरे कोई ज़रूरी थोड़े ही है की जो विदेश में रहे वो इंग्लिश ही बोले.” हँसता हुआ करण कार में बैठ गया और अपने मंजिल की तरफ बढ़ चला.


पूरे रास्ते भर मनोहर चपड़ चपड़ बोलता रहा जिसे करण एक कान से सुन कर दुसरे कान से निकाल देता था. मनोहर एक हंसमुख मिज़ाज का आदमी था, उसकी उम्र यहीं कोई 35 40 होगी.


जोधपुर में करण पहली बार आया था और यहाँ की संस्कृति देख कर उसका मन मोहित हो गया. राजसी ठाठ बाट और राजपूतो का आन बान और शान पूरे शहर में दिखाई दे रहा था. वहां ढेरो सारे विदेशी टूरिस्ट भी दिखाई दे रहे थे

----------


## xman

“दिस प्लेस  हज  गोट ए ग्रेट potiantal इन  टूरिस्म……..यदि हम  यह बंगला न बेच कर इसे हाई प्रोफाइल  होटल के रूप में डेवेलोपे करे तो ज्यादा प्रोफिट हो सकता है.” करण सोचने लगा, तभी उसे बंगले के बारे में उडी अफवाए याद आ गयी.


“मनोहर मैं कुछ पूछु तुमसे ?”


“अरे हा हा सर, अब आपकी जिम्मेदारी म्हारी है, जो पूछना है पूछिए.” मनोहर खिल खिलाता हुआ बोला और गाड़ी चलाने लगा.


“मेने इस बंगले के बारे में सुना है की यहाँ भूत प्रेत का वास है.”

----------


## xman

“अब कौन जाने सर इस्मा कितना सच है सरजी, पर मन्ने तो कई बार लोगो से यह भूत प्रेत के बारे में सुन रखा है.”

करण कुछ ना बोला और गाडी चलती रही जब तक जोधपुर का बाहरी इलाका ना आ गया. लोग कम ही दिखाई दे रहे थे यहाँ और वो भी अपने राजस्थानी लिबास में थे, शायद गाँव वाले थे.

करण को सामने एक बहुत बड़ा, पुराने ज़माने का बंगला दिखाई दिया.

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 3- बंगला 


कार बंगले के सामने जा के रुकी. करण कार से उतरा, तो पीछे से कुछ लोगो की भीड़ जाती हुई दिखाई दी.


“यह कौन लोग है मनोहर ?”


“पता नहीं सरजी, माहरे को नहीं पता, लगता है कौनो के अर्थी जा रही है...”


“अर्थी…?”


तभी उस भीड़ में से एक आदमी निकला और इन दोनों की तरफ आने लगा. 


“आप इस बंगले के मालिक है न ?” उसने करण से सवाल किया.


“हा मेरे पिताजी ने यह बंगला बहुत पहले खरीदा था.”


करण की बात सुनते ही न जाने उस आदमी को क्या हो गया, जिस आँखों में आंसू थे उसमे अंगारे आ गए. उसने करण को धक्का देते हुए उसका कॉलर पकड़ लिया.


“थारे वजह से आज म्हारा भाई जिन्दा नहीं है….मन्ने कहे रहो मालिक से की ये बंगला श्रापित है.” उसने करण का गला पकड़ लिया.


मनोहर ने जैसे तैसे करके उस आदमी को अलग किया पर जाते जाते उस आदमी ने चीख के करण को बोला, “चले जाओ अगर अपनी जान प्यारी हो तो चले जाओ वर्ना मरोगे सब के सब……….थारी जान ले लेगा वो...”

----------


## xman

गर्दन छूटते ही करण को खांसी आ गयी. उस आदमी ने सच मुच उसका दम ही निकल दिया था. 


थोडा सांस लेते हुए उसने मनोहर से पुछा, “ये...यह सब क्या है मनोहर…..कौन था यह आदमी ?”


मनोहर ने करण को पानी देते हुए कहा, “सर जी इसका नाम भुवन है, ये और इसका भाई दोनों इस बंगले के चौकीदार थे. यह दोनों कहते थे की इस बंगले में भूत है. दो हफ्ते पहले एक रात को इसका भाई अकेले चौकीदारी कर रहा था, और अगली सुबह उसकी लाश यही जहाँ आप खड़े है वहीँ मिली.”


मनोहर की बात सुन कर करण झट से उस जगह से हट गया. “क्या अंधविश्वास है इन लोगो के मन में….हुह!” उसने थोडा रेलक्स किया और अभी अभी जो हुआ उसके बारे में सोचने लगा. 


उसने सामने बंगले को देखा. बंगला आलिशान था. एक बड़ा सा दरवाज़ा था उसके सामने जैसे हर पुराने राजस्थानी घरो में होता था. बंगले के चारो तरफ गार्डन्स थे जिनमे भिन्न भिन्न प्रकार के फूल खिले थे.

----------


## xman

करण ने सामने बंगले का नाम प्लेट पढ़ा, “चौहान विल्ला”


“अरे इसपे तो हमारा नाम यानी ‘मल्होत्रा विल्ला’ होना चाहिए, खैर इसे में बदलवा दूंगा.” उसने मन में सोचा. 


“अरे मनोहर मेरा सामान बंगले में रखवा दो और आज से तुम भी मेरे साथ यही इस बंगले में रहोगे जब तक मैं न सोच लू की हमे इस बंगले के साथ क्या करना है.”


“बिलकुल सर जी, आपका हुकुम म्हारे सर आँखों पर.” मनोहर करण का सब सामान बंगले के अन्दर ले गया. 


बंगला बहुत ही भव्य था, बहुत से कमरे थे उसके अन्दर. छत पर बड़ा सा झालर था. दीवारों पर राजा महाराजाओ की पेंटिंग्स थी, ज़मीन पे नक्काशी की हुई कालीन थी. सच में लग रहा था जैसे इसे किसी बहुत अमीर आदमी ने बनवाया होगा.


बंगले की भव्यता के बावजूद किसी को भी उसमे मनहूसियत  का एहसास हो सकता था. आलिशान होने के बावजूद हरचीज़ बेजान लग रही थी जैसे किसि से बहुत डरी सहमी हो.
 अनजानी शान्ति फैली हुई थी बंगले के अन्दर. मौत का मंज़र था उस बंगले में .

----------


## xman

“मेरा सामान यह सामने वाले कमरे में रख दो और कुछ खाने का इंतज़ाम करवाओ .”


मनोहर उसका सामान एक कमरा खोल के रख दिया और बोला, “सर जी म्हारे को एक बहुत बढ़िया ढाबे के बारे में पता है वहीँ चलते है खाने के लिए.”


“आई होप इट विल बी गुड…….चलो चलते है.”


मनोहर बहार जाके कार स्टार्ट करने लगा पर करण अभी भी बंगले को अन्दर से देख रहा था. 


अचानक उसके कानो में पानी गिरने की हल्की सी आवाज़ आई, जैसे कोई नहा रहा हो. पहले तो उसे लगा की उसके कान बज रहे है पर जब उसे लगा की वाकई में कही से पानी गिरने की आवाज़ आ रही है तो उसे ज़रा अजीब सा लगा क्यूंकि अभी अभी तो मनोहर ने बंगले का ताला खोला था तो उसमे कोई कैसे नहा सकता है.


आवाज़ अभी भी आ रही थी, करण के कान खड़े हो गए, वो आवाज़ की दिशा में ऊपर वाली मंजिल की और बढ़ने लगा. जो आवाज़ हल्की थी वो अब तेज़ होती जा रही थी. उसने एक कमरा खोला जिसमे एक अटेच्ड बाथरूम था. पानी गिरने की आवाज़ अब स्पष्ट सुनाई दे रही थी और उसी बाथरूम से आ रही थी.

----------


## xman

करण ने कांपते हाथो से बाथरूम का दरवाज़ा खोला और अन्दर झाँका …………. पर उसे हैरत तब हुई जब उसने देखा की बाथरूम के सारे नल बंद है और कही भी पानी नहीं है. चारो और शान्ति थी और अब वो आवाज़ भी बंद हो गयी थी.


“कहीं यह मेरा वहम तो नहीं! ……….. नहीं नहीं मेने पानी गिरने की आवाज़ साफ़ साफ़ सुनी थी.” 


पर फिर उसे लगा की शायद थोड़ी देर पहले बंगले के बहार हुई घटना से उसका दिमाग घूम गया है ……………. पर तभी उसके नाक में साबुन की खुशबू भर गयी. उसने देखा की न तो वहां कोई है
 और न ही वहां कोई साबुन है, पूरा बाथरूम खाली था. जब उसे फिर साबुन की खुसबू आई तो उसे कुछ समझ नहीं आया की वहां क्या हो रहा है ………………. उसके बदन में डर की एक तेज़ लहर दौड़ गयी. 


वो तेज़ी से बाथरूम से भागा ….. उस रूम से भागा ….. सीढियों से नीचे भागा……..दरवाज़ा खोल के पूरे बंगले से भागा …… और भागता ही रहा जब तक वो कार तक नहीं पहुँच गया जहाँ मनोहर उसका इंतज़ार कर रहा था.

----------


## xman

“क्या हुआ सर जी ……. थारे माथे पे पसीना ?”


“कुछ नहीं मनोहर वो गर्मी है ना इसलिए, तुम कार स्टार्ट करो कुछ खा के आते है.” करण को अभी जो कुछ हुआ उसे बिलकुल विश्वास नहीं हो रहा था. उसके हाथ पैर अभी भी कांप रहे थे. वो बदहवास सा पीछे वाली सीट पर बैठा था.

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 4: ढाबा




वो दोनों ढाबे तक पहुच गए. मनोहर ने करण को खोया खोया देखा तो उस से रहा नहीं गया, “क्या हुआ सर जी,आप परेशान लग रहे है ?”


“कहा ना मनोहर ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है.” करण ने खीज के कहा.


मनोहर चुप हो गया. वेटर टेबल पे दाल फ्राई और नान ले आया. दोनों खाने लगे. बहार कोई हंगामा हो रहा था जिसपे करण का ध्यान गया. उसने देखने की कोशिस की तो एक ब्रह्मण ढाबा के सामने भिख्सा मांग रहा था.


“निकालो इस भिखारी को यहाँ से, अपने बाप का माल समझ रखा है जो रोज़ यहाँ खाना मांगने चला आता है.” ढाबे के मालिक ने उस ब्रह्मण को धक्का दे दिया. 
करण ने ऐसा कुछ लन्दन में नहीं देखा था. उसे उस ब्रह्मण पे दया आ गयी.


वो दोनों खाना खा के उठ गए थे. वो बाहर कार तक आये तो देखा वो ब्राह्मन अभी भी वहीँ था.


“तुम आ गए …………….. ”  उस ब्राह्मन ने करण से कहा. उसके चेहरे पर एक चमक सी आ गयी थी, वो उसको ऐसे देख रहा जैसे उसे बरसो से जानता हो.

----------


## xman

“आप मुझे जानते है बाबा ?” करण ने विनम्रता से उस ब्राह्मन से कहा.


“अरे हट हट, जा यहाँ से …… भीख मांगने के लिए हमारे सर जी ही मिले थे क्या.” मनोहर ने उस ब्राह्मन को डांट के दूर किया.


“बाबा ये लो कुछ पैसे, ये आपके काम आयेंगे.” करण ने उस ब्रह्मण को पैसे थमाने चाहे पर उसने अपना हाथ वापस खीच लिया.


“नहीं बेटा मुझे भीख नहीं चाहिए,बस मुझे तो ख़ुशी है की तू आ गया नहीं तो ‘उसे’ ना जाने और कितना दर्द सहना पड़ता.” कहते हुए वो ब्रह्मण अपनी पोटली उठाने लगा.


“आप कौन है बाबा ? आप मुझे कैसे जानते है ? और मुझे आपकी बातें मुझे कुछ समझ में नहीं आई.” करण कहता ही रहा पर वो ब्रह्मण नहीं रुका और अपने राह चल दिया.


मनोहर ने कार का दरवाज़ा खोलते हुए कहा, “आप फ़िक्र मत करिए सर जी, यह ज़रूर कोई ढोंगी होगा, आप तो विदेश में रहते है ना इसलिए आप इसे जान नहीं पाए.” 


करण की समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा था. वो कार में बैठ के बंगले की तरफ चल दिया. उसकी परवरिश विदेशी स्कूल में हुई थी जो हर चीज़ में वैज्ञानिक वजह खोजने की कोशिश करते थे.
पर जो सवाल करण के दिमाग में उठ रहे थे, जो उसके साथ आज हुआ था उसका जवाब तो शायद किसी के पास नहीं थे, यहाँ तक की विज्ञान के पास भी नहीं

----------


## shashi009

बहुत बढ़िया है सरजी, बस पोस्ट जल्दी कीजिये.

----------


## THE RAZ

अति उत्तम  निरंतर आगे बढिए

----------


## asamarns2

भाई आप तो  HOUNTED Movie की कहानी छाप रहे हैं............कुछ unik  पोस्ट करते तो मजा आ जाता ...........

----------


## totaram

अच्छी कहानी xman भाई, निरंतरता बनाये रखें. धन्यवाद.

----------


## desisubodh

ya yeh to haunted ki story hai.....

----------


## VINODBISHT

BHAI BAHUT HI ACHI KHANAI HAIN JAISE BHI HO SAKE UPNYASH KO AAGE BADATE RAHO OR MERI TARAF SE AAPKO REPO+++++++++++++++

----------


## shashi009

*दोस्त अब तो इस कहानी को आगे बढाए, इंतज़ार काफी लंबा होगया है, कहानी अच्छी हो तो इंतज़ार नहीं होता है.....शुभ काम्नोअओं के साथ.*

----------


## sushilnkt

आप जल्द से जल्द ये आगे की स्टोरी डाले ......................
अब यार इन्तजार नहीं होता हे

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 5: बंगले का इतिहास



शाम ढल  चुकी थी. करण का सामान  ठीक ठाक कमरे में रखने और कुछ ज़रूरी काम करने में उनका पूरा दिन बीत गया.


“उफ्फ्फ .…काम तो सब हो गया मनोहर, अब आराम कर लेते है.” वो सोफे पे बैठ गया.


“मैं एक बात कहूँ सर जी.” मनोहर ने कहा 


“हां बोलो मनोहर.”


“सर जी आप विदेश में तो बहुत सी अंग्रेजी दारु पीते होंगे पर में आपको अपने तरफ से आज रात एक देसी राजस्थानी दारु पिलाना चाहता हु.”


“ठीक है मनोहर ले आओ जो लाना है, वैसे भी आज मेरा सर घूम रहा है दिन की घटनाओं से.”


“तो फिर ठीक है सर जी मैं अभी लेके आता हूँ.” मनोहर ख़ुशी मन से बाहर चला गया दारु लाने.


मनोहर के जाते ही करण बंगले में अकेला हो गया. वो इधर उधर देख के मन ही मन बंगले की तारीफ़ कर रहा था. उसे ख़ुशी हुई की उसके पापा ने यह खूबसूरत बंगला खरीदा.


 फिर अचानक उसे दिन की घटनाएं याद आ गयी.


“मेरी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा, सुबह उस भुवन नाम के आदमी ने मेरी गर्दन पकड़ ली और अपने भाई के मौत का जिम्मेदार मुझे बताने लगा, और तो और मुझे चेतावनी देने लगा की मुझे इस  बंगले से दूर चले जाना चाहिए.”


“फिर ऊपर वाले कमरे के बाथरूम से पानी गिरने की आवाज़ आने लगी जबकि वहां कोई नहीं था, ऊपर से साबुन की महक भी आ रही थी जैसे कोई नहा रहा हो जबकि वहा कोई साबुन नहीं था, इन्फक्ट पूरा बाथरूम खाली था.”


“दोपहर को ढाबे पे खाने के बाद वो अजीबो गरीब ब्रह्मण मिल गया जो मुझ से ऐसे बात कर रहा था जैसे मुझे सालो से जानता हो. और वो कोई दर्द-वर्द की बातें भी कर रहा था. मनोहर तो बोल रहा था की वो ढोंगी है, पर मुझे नहीं लगता, क्यूंकि अगर वो ढोंगी होता तो मुझसे पैसे ज़रूर लेता पर वो बिना पैसे लिए ही चला गया.”


करण अपने ही ख्यालों के उधेड़-बुन में खोया हुआ था की उसे मनोहर आता हुआ दिखाई दिया.

----------


## xman

“यह लो सर जी यह है म्हारे देश की देसी दारु, पी के देखो सारी अंग्रेजी दारु भूल जाओगे.” मनोहर करण के पास आके बैठते हुए बोला. 


उसके हाथ में चार-पांच दारु की बोतलें थी. उसने एक खोलके करण को दी.
“ओह वाऊ ! यह तो कडवी है.” करण मुह बनाता हुआ बोला.


“थारे को पसंद नहीं आई ?”


“अरे नहीं नहीं बढ़िया है.” करण करता भी क्या, उसे यहाँ देशी दारु ही मिलने वाली थी. 


ठण्ड का मौसम चल रहा था पर दारु पिके दोनों में गर्मी आ गयी. दोनों समय काटने के लिए ऐसे ही एक दुसरे से इधर उधर की बातें करने लगे.


“एक बात कहनी थी सर जी.” मनोहर ने दारु की एक घूँट लेते हुए कहा.


“ह्म्म्म…..बोलो.” करण ने हां में सर हिलाया.


मनोहर थोडा हस्ते हुए और थोडा शरमाते हुए कहा, “सर जी वो मैं कल रात अपने घर जाना चाहता हूँ.”


“क्यों ?”


“वो सर जी अब आपने कहा है न की मुझे आपके साथ रहना है जब तक आप यह बंगला किसी खरीदने वाले को बेंच न दे, तो सर जी मैं म्हारी लुगाई को यहाँ लाना चाहता हु.”


“हम्म्म्म……..” करण ने हामी भरी.


“वो क्या है न सर जी बिना लुगाई के रात काटनी बड़ी मुश्किल हो जाती है, अब आप भी मर्द है तो आप तो जानते ही होंगे की अपने हाथ से मुट्ठ मारने में और औरत की चिकनी *** मारने में किना फर्क होता है.” दारु के नशे में मनोहर अपनी दिल की बात बोल रहा था, उसे यह अंदाज़ा ही नहीं था की अपने मालिक और उस से उम्र में छोटे लड़के से बात कर रहा है.

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे का भाग पोस्ट करो भाई

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत बढ़िया कहानी है सरजी, थोडा कहानी आगे बढे तो और जयादा मजा आएगा.*

----------


## xman

“मैं समझ सकता हूं मनोहर, तुम अपनी बीवी को ला सकते हो यहाँ.” करण ने भी दारु का एक घुट गटकते हुए कहा.

“वैसे सर जी आप दिखने में काफी स्मार्ट है, थारे पीछे तो छोरिया लाइन लगाती होंगी.”

“हा हा हा….नहीं मनोहर ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है.”

“अरे सर जी कोई तो होगी जो आपके प्यार में पागल होगी.”

“हां कुछ लडकिया थी मेरे जीवन में पर उनमे अधिकतर गोरी अँगरेज़ थी.”

“अरे वाह तब तो आपको उन सब की लेने में बहुत मज़ा आता होगा. मेने ब्लू फिल्मो में देखा है बहुत उछल उछल के ******** है साली रंडिया.”

“हा हा हा…..लोल…” करण मनोहर की बातो पर हंसने लग गया.

“आप किसी गोरी मेम से शादी कर लेना फिर ज़िन्दगी भर ठोकना रांड को.”

“अरे नहीं मनोहर शादी तो मुझे किसी देसी लड़की से ही करनी है.”

“क्या सर जी, यहाँ के माल में वहा जैसा दम कहा, यहाँ की लौंडिया बस शर्म हया में ही रह जाती है और बेचारा मर्द अपना खड़ा *** लेके इधर उधर घूमता फिरता है. मेरी लुगाई न मेरा *** चूसती है न अपनी *** चुसवाती है, बोलती है उसे शर्म आती है यह सब करने में.”

“फिर भी बीवी तो देसी ही होनी चाहिए क्यूँकी वहा की लडकिया बहुत मतलबी है.”

“मतलबी ?” मनोहर ने पुछा.

“हा, मेरे पास जब पैसा था तो सारी लड़कियां मेरे आगे पीछे घूमती थी, मेरे साथ सब कुछ करने को तैयार थी, पर जैसे ही हमे बिज़नस में लोस होने लगा तो वो सब लड़कियां मुझे छोड़ के चली गयी, मुझे यकीन है यही अगर कोई हिन्दुस्तानी लड़की होती तो वो अपने पति का साथ हर मुश्किल में देती ………….. मेरे किस्मत में ही किसी अच्छी लड़की का प्यार नहीं लिखा है तो में क्या करू.”

----------


## sameer.kumar

अच्छी कहानी है आगे पढ़ने क लिए बेताब हू प्लीज़ पोस्ट करते रहे

----------


## xman

“ऐसा नहीं कहिये सर जी आपको आपके रूप के अनुसार कोई अप्सरा ज़रूर मीलेगी.”


“खैर यह सब छोडो यह बताओ की इस बंगले का इतिहास क्या है.”


“सर जी मुझे तो ज्यादा नहीं पता पर यह ज़रूर जानता हु की यह बहुत पुराना बंगला है. यह उस ज़माने का है जब अंग्रेजो का राज था हिन्दुस्तान में.
 किसी राजपूत ने बनवाया था इसे.”


“ह्म्म्म ….. लग ही रहा है की किसी राजपुताना ज़माने का है यह, पर यह अभी तक इतना आलिशान कैसे है जब की इसे तो अभी तक खँडहर हो जाना चाहिए था.”


“इसकी भी बड़ी अनोखी कहानी है सर जी , जब आपके पिताजी बीस साल पहले यह बंगला खरीदने यहाँ आये थे तो यह खँडहर ही था. उन्होंने बहुत पैसा लगा के इसकी मरम्मत करनी चाही पर…….”


“पर क्या मनोहर ?”


“पर न जाने कौन सी ताक़त थी इस बंगले में. जितना भी मजदूर इसकी मरम्मत करके जाते अगली सुबह वो फिर वैसी ही खँडहर मिलती.”


“मेरी कुछ समझ में नहीं आया मनोहर.”


“सर जी ऐसा लगता था की कोई नहीं चाहता था की बंगले के साथ छेड़ छाड़ करे, इसे ऐसे ही वक़्त के हाल पे छोड़ दे.
 जो मजदूर आपके पिताजी द्वारा यहाँ रात में काम पे लगाये गए थे उनका कहना था की इस बंगले में से किसी औरत के भयानक चीखे सुने देती है.”


“भयानक चीखे ……???”


“हा सर जी भयानक चीखे. उन सारे मजदूरों ने यहाँ काम करने से मना कर दिया यह कहकर की यहाँ भूत प्रेतों का साया है. 
आपके पिताजी हताश हो गए, उन्हें यह सब भूत प्रेतों पे विश्वास नहीं था, उन्हें तो लगता था की यह मजदूर सब कामचोरी के वजेह से काम नहीं कर रहे है.”


“फिर यह बंगला आज के जैसा नया कैसे बना मनोहर ?”


“सर जी आपके पिताजी यह मान ने को तैयार ही नहीं थे की यहाँ कोई परलौकिक शक्ति का वास है. यहाँ पे एक बहुत पहुचे हुए ऋषि मुनि थे. 
उस ज़माने में पूरे जोधपुर में उनका नाम था. उन साधू महाराज ने आपके पिताजी को समझाने की कोशिश की पर आपके पिताजी फिर भी नहीं माने.”

----------


## xman

“ह्म्म्म ……. यह कहानी तो किसी रोमांचक फिल्म की कहानी जैसे लग रही है ……. फिर क्या हुआ ?.” करण ने जिज्ञासा वश पुछा.


“फिर क्या होना था सर जी, आपके पिताजी नहीं माने और वो साउथ चले गए और वहा से बहुत से मजदूर साथ ले आये इस बंगले की मरम्मत के लिए. पर इस दौरान उन साधू बाबा ने एक अनुष्ठान या कह लीजये एक यज्ञ किया और एक कलश में पवित्र गंगा का पानी बंगले के अन्दर रख दिया. कुछ दिनों बाद आपके पिताजी लौट आये और नए मजदूरों को काम पे लगा दिया.”


“फिर क्या हुआ ?”


“बस फिर क्या, बंगले का मरम्मत शांतिपूर्वक हो गया, आपके पिताजी को लगा की यह नए मजदूरों का कमाल है जो बिना कामचोरी काम करके बंगले की मरम्मत कर दी, पर लोग कहते है की यह कमाल तो उन साधू बाबा का है जिन्होंने कुछ समय के लिए भूत प्रेतों को शांत कर दिया था.”


“हम्म्म्म ……. इंटेरेस्टिंग स्टोरी, अगर उन बाबा ने सचमुच यहाँ के भूत प्रेतों को शांत कर दिया था तो लोग आज भी क्यों डरते है इस बंगले से ?” करण ने मनोहर से सवाल पुछा.


“अब क्या बताऊ सर जी, बड़े दुर्भाग्य की  बात है की जब आपके पिताजी ने यह बंगला एक परिवार को बेचा, तब उस परिवार को यह नहीं पता था की जिस बंगले में वो रह रहे है उसकी शान्ति की वजह वो बाबा द्वारा रखा हुआ कलश था.”


“क्या किया उन लोगो ने ?” 


“सर जी उन लोगो को लगा की यह कलश फालतू है और उन लोगो ने वो कलश उठा के बाहर फ़ेंक दिया.”


“ओह माय गोड  ……फिर क्या हुआ ?” करण ने हैरानी से पुछा.


“लोग कहते है की उनके परिवार का कोई सदस्य नहीं बचा, सब तड़प तड़प के भयानक मौत मारे गए. जब से उन्होंने वो कलश बाहर फेंका था तब से भूत प्रेतों की घटनाये फिर से चालू हो गयी, उस औरत की चींखे फिर से सुने देने लगी थी.”


थोड़ी देर वातावरण में शान्ति रही. करण के शरीर में डर की तेज़ लहर दौड़ गयी.


“तुम्हे इतना सब कुछ कैसे पता है ?”


“क्या बात करते है सर जी मुझे क्या इस गाँव का हर एक एक बच्चा आपको यही कहानी सुनाएगा.”


“वाह मज़ा आ गया सुन के, मनोहर क्या तुम्हे विश्वास है इस कहानी पर ?” करण ने मनोहर से पुछा.


“अब पता नहीं सर जी इस कहानी में कितनी सच्चाई है, पर मुझे तो इसमें विश्वास है. ज़रूर कोई परलौकिक शक्ति रही है जो शुरू से किसी को भी इस बंगले में टिकने नहीं देती, वो नहीं चाहती कोई उसकी शान्ति में दखल दे.”


“हम्म्म्म ……. फिर क्या तुम्हे डर नहीं लगता इस बंगले से.”


“डर तो लगता है सर जी पर क्या करू अगर नौकरी करनी है तो डर को मिटाना पड़ेगा, और फिर ज्यादा से ज्यादा होगा क्या, येही न की मेरी मौत हो जाएगी, मैं मौत से नहीं डरता सर जी, मैं राजपूत हु और फिर हमारी सेना को भी तो बोर्डर पे जान का खतरा होता है फिर भी वो डटे रहते है.” मनोहर ने छाती तान के कहा.

----------


## xman

“हा भाई हा …. मैं मान गया तुम बहुत बहादुर हो, पर तुमने मुझे बंगले का पूरा इतिहास नहीं बताया.”


“पूरा इतिहास ?” मनोहर ने पुछा.


“हां तुमने तो बस बीस साल पहले की घटना बताई, जब मेरे डैड ने इस बंगले को खरीदा था पर मुझे तो यह बंगला करीब सौ साल पुराना लगता है. यह तो तुमने बताया ही नहीं की कौन था असली मालिक इस बंगले का, किसने बनाया था इसे सबसे पहले.”


“सर जी मैं तो बस उतना ही जानता हूँ जितना मैं बचपन से लोगो के मुह से सुनता आया हूँ, अब इस बंगले का पूरा इतिहास तो बस भगवान् ही बता सकता है.”


रात बहुत हो गयी थी, करण ने जब मनोहर को जम्हाई लेते हुए देखा तब, “ठीक है मनोहर तुम जा के सो जाओ अब कल सुबह मिलते है …. गुड नाईट”


मनोहर तो वही सो गया. करण ये कहानी सोच कर बंगले पे एक पूरी  नज़र डाली, “क्या है इस बंगले का असली इतिहास, किसने बनवाया इसे, कौन रहता था यहाँ, क्या हुआ उसके साथ जो लोग इस बंगले को श्रापित मानते है, और अगर सच में यहाँ किसी की रूह है तो वो किसकी है.”


करण सोचता हुआ अपने कमरे में आ गया. सामने एक आलिशान किंग साइज़ बेड था. वो लेट गया, थकान और शराब पीने की वजह से उसे तुरंत नींद आ गयी ...

----------


## sushilnkt

आगे का इतिहास कोण लिखेगा .............. भाई जल्द कहानी आगे की लिखे

----------


## xman

> आगे का इतिहास कोण लिखेगा .............. भाई जल्द कहानी आगे की लिखे


 मित्र मैं भी जल्दी लिखना चाहता हूँ पर हमारे यहाँ पर लाइट की कटोती चल रही है जिसको वजह से समय नहीं मिल पा रहा है

----------


## dhanrajk75

> मित्र मैं भी जल्दी लिखना चाहता हूँ पर हमारे यहाँ पर लाइट की कटोती चल रही है जिसको वजह से समय नहीं मिल पा रहा है


कोई बात नहीं थोड़ मन लगा कर अपडेट करें

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 6: स्वप्न 


पर करण की किस्मत में शायद चैन की नींद नसीब नहीं थी.


“नह्ह्हीईईईईई … ” चीख मार के वो उठ गया.


“मुझे माफ़ करदो मैं तुम्हे नहीं बचा सका ………….” कहकर करण फूट फूटकर रोने लगा. आंसू उसके आँखों से रुकने का नाम  ही नहीं ले रहे थे. 


बाहर लिविंग हॉल में मनोहर सो रहा था, जो करण की चीख सुनकर जाग गया.


“हे भगवान म्हारे सर जी को क्या हो गया.”


वो दौडके करण के कमरे में पंहुचा और हैरान रह गया यह देख कर की सामने आधी रात को करण फूट फूट के रो रहा है. एक पल के लिए तो मनोहर को कुछ समझ नहीं आया की आखिर हो क्या रहा है.


उसने हिम्मत कर के आखिर पुछा, “क..क…क्या हुआ सर जी, थारे आँखों में आंसू..?.”


करण कुछ नहीं बोला बस रोये जा रहा था. मनोहर को बड़ा अजीब लगा उसने करण के कंधो पर हाथ रख कर जोर से हिलाया.
करण जैसे नींद से जागते हुए बोला, “उम्म्म……..यह क्या हो रहा है ?”.


“सर जी अभी आप अभी रो रहे थे, थारी आँखों में लबा लब आंसू थे.” मनोहर करण के पास बैठ गया और उसके कंधो पे प्यार से हाथ रख दिया.


“मुझे कुछ याद नहीं ……बस वोही सपना देखा जो अक्सर मुझे रातो में आता है.” करण ने अपनी आँखों को छुआ तो उसे अपनी आँखों में आंसू महसूस हुए.


“अरे हां, मेरी आँखों में तो सच मुच  आंसू है ……पर मैं तो सो रहा था.” करण हैरत में पड़ गया.

----------


## xman

“वाह सर जी मैंने आज तक नीद में चलने वाले देखे थे, पर आज से पहले कभी नींद में रोने वाला नहीं देखा.” मनोहर ने हल्के से मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.


“उफ्फ्फ …..तुम नहीं समझोगे मनोहर एक डरावना सपना है जो मुझे अक्सर रातो में आता है.”


“लो जी ……हम तो आपको बड़े मर्द समझते थे, पर आप तो एक डरावने सपने से डर गए.”मनोहर जोर से हंसने लगा.


“क्या बताऊ मनोहर यह सपना देख के महसूस होता है की कुछ …कुछ अधूरा है मेरे जीवन में, लगता है कुछ बहुत कीमती, अनमोल चीज़ छीन गयी हो मुझसे और मुझे उस चीज़ को खोने का ग्लानी भाव होता….


करण अपना सर पकड़ के बैठ गया.


“ठीक है मनोहर तुम जाके सो जाओ, रात बहुत हो गयी है.” करण बिस्तर पे लेट ते हुए कहा और उसकी बात सुनकर मनोहर चुप चाप सोने चला गया.


“आज तो हद हो गयी, इतने सालो से मुझे सिर्फ सपना ही आता था पर आज तो में नींद में ही रोने लगा …..हे भगवान यह क्या हो रहा है.” करण को सोचते सोचते नींद आ गयी.


अब उसकी नींद सीधे अगली सुबह शुक्रवार को अलार्म के बजने से खुली. वो उठ कर बहार आया तो मनोहर पहले ही उठ गया था. उसने कई गाँव वालो को बुलाया था बंगले की साफ़ सफाई के लिए. 


करण को आज अपने इंडिया के लीगल एडवाईजर से मिलना था और बंगले के नए लैंड पपेर्स तैयार करवाने थे, की इन केस अगर कोई ग्राहक मिल गया तो वो उसे झट से बंगला बेच देगा.


“यह लो सर जी चाय और नाश्ता ….”


“शुक्रिया मनोहर.”


“वैसे कल रात क्या हुआ था सर जी जो आप रोने लगे थे.”


“अरे छोडो मनोहर मैं उसके बारे में नहीं बात करना चाहता.”


“कोई बात नहीं सर जी, वैसे आपको याद तो है न की  आज मुझे जाना है तो आज रात मैं आपके साथ नहीं रह पाउँगा.”


“मुझे पता है मनोहर, तुम बेफिक्र होके जा सकते हो.”


करण अपने दिन की दिनचर्या में लग गया. नहा धो के वो वकील से मिलने को तैयार था तभी उसका फ़ोन बज उठा.

----------


## xman

“हेल्लो डैड ...” करण ने फ़ोन पे कहा .


“हेल्लो बेटा, तुम कल से ही इंडिया पहुंचे हो पर फिर भी मुझे एक कॉल भी नहीं किया, मुझे तुम्हारी फ़िक्र होनी लगी थी बेटा.”


“आई नो डैड एंड आई ऍम सॉरी फॉर दट …..वो कल मैं बहुत प्रोब्लेम्स में फँस गया था इसीलिए कॉल नहीं कर पाया.”


“प्रोब्लेम्स में ….?...क्या वो मनोहर तुम्हे मिला नहीं.”


“डैड वो मुझे मिला था, एंड ही इज  वैरी हेल्पफुल .”


“गुड और बताओ बंगले का काम कैसा चल रहा है.”


“ठीक चल रहा है डैड …………..”


करण अपने डैड से बात कर ही रहा था की तभी उसे फिर पानी की गिरने की आवाज़ फिर सुनाई दी.


“होल्ड ओन डैड ......मैं आपको बाद में कॉल करता हूँ ...” करण ने फ़ोन काट दिया और ऊपर वाली मंजिल की तरफ देखने लगा.

----------


## xman

“यह तो वोही पानी गिरने की आवाज़ है जो कल आ रही थी.” करण ने सोचा.


आवाज़ उसके कानो में साफ़ सुने दे रही थी जिसे सुनकर उसका दिल धोंकनी के सामान धड़कने लगा. सिहरन सी दौड़ गयी थी उसके पूरे बदन में. उसके पावँ वही ज़मीन में ज़म गए और आवाज़ सुन के हाथ पावँ फूलने लगे. उसे फिर कल वाली घटना याद आ गयी जब उसे नहाने की आवाज़े आ रही थी जबकि पूरा बाथरूम तो खाली था.


फिर भी उसने थोडा हिम्मत दिखाते हुए ऊपर वाली मंजिल में जाने का निश्चय किया. ऊपर जाते जाते पानी के गिरने की आवाज़ तेज़ हो गयी. पर इस बार उसे किसी लड़की की गाना गुन गुनाने की आवाज़ भी आ रही थी.


“लगता है मेरे साथ कोई मज़ाक कर रहा है.” करण उसी रूम का दरवाज़ा खोलते हुए अन्दर घुस गया. आवाज़ अभी भी अन्दर के बाथरूम से साफ़ सुनाई दे रही थी. उसे तो लगा की कोई लड़की की आवाज़ निकल के उसे डराने की कोशिश कर रहा है.


“यह मेरा वहम नहीं हो सकता, क्यूंकि मुझे आवाज़ साफ़ सुनाई दे रही है, और जैसे लगता है कोई लड़की अन्दर नहाते वक़्त गाना गुन गुना रही  है.” करण ने झट से बाथरूम का दरवाज़ा खोल के अन्दर झाँका. अन्दर से बाथरूम पूरा खाली था, न तो वहा कोई गा रहा था और न ही पानी गिरने की आवाज़ आ रही थी.

----------


## shashi009

*दोस्त, कहा हो, इस प्यारी और अच्छी कहानी के प्यासों को दो बूंद के उपडेट दाल कर कहा गए.*

----------


## xman

> *दोस्त, कहा हो, इस प्यारी और अच्छी कहानी के प्यासों को दो बूंद के उपडेट दाल कर कहा गए.*


मित्र मैं अभी इसको अपडेट ही दे रहा हूँ आज काफी अपडेट दूंगा

----------


## shashi009

> मित्र मैं अभी इसको अपडेट ही दे रहा हूँ आज काफी अपडेट दूंगा


*बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त.......++++++रेपो पॉइंट इस शानदार कहानी के लिए.*

----------


## xman

> *बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त.......++++++रेपो पॉइंट इस शानदार कहानी के लिए.*


आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया शशि भाई

----------


## xman

“यह जो भी हो रहा है बड़ा अजीब है.” करण ने सोचा.


पर अगले ही पल उसके नाक में साबुन की खुशबू फिर आई. अब तो उसके रोंगटे ही खड़े हो गए थे. डर की एक तेज़ लहर उसके पूरे शरीर में समां गयी.


“कौन है ? कौन है  वहा ? मैं कहता हु सामने आओ …….” वो चिल्ला के बोला. पर कोई आवाज़ नहीं आई.


“हे भगवान मेरा सर फटा जा रहा है यह सब देख कर, आखिर क्या मतलब है यह सब का…?.” 


इस बार वो बाथरूम से भागा नहीं बल्कि उसका अच्छे से मोआयना करने लगा इस उम्मीद में की उसे कुछ तो पता चलेगा ही की आखिर यह सब हो क्या रहा है. क्या कोई टेप रेकॉर्डर से पानी और लड़की की आवाजें निकाल
रहा है. वो अपने आपको बहुत भ्रमित महसूस कर रहा था, जो भी उसके साथ हो रहा था, वो उसे वैज्ञानिक नज़रिए से देख रहा था, फिर भी उसे डर ज़रूर लग रहा था.


उसके माथे पर पसीना साफ़ नज़र आ रहा था. जब से वो इंडिया आया था, तब से  उसकी ज़िन्दगी उथल पुथल हो गयी थी. वो जितने सवालों के जवाब जान ने की कोशिश करता उतने और सवाल उठ खड़े होते. पर उसे नहीं पता था की उसकी ज़िन्दगी में तो अभी तूफ़ान आना बाकी है क्यूंकि यह सब तो बस एक शुरुआत थी .

----------


## xman

उसका दिमाग काम करना बंद कर दिया था. उसने आस पास के में देखने का फैसला किया. जब से वो आया था तब से अभी तक पूरे बंगले को अच्छे से नहीं देखा था. इसीलिए उसने सोचा की सारे कमरों को खोल कर अच्छे से तलाशी लेनी चाहिए.


ऐसे ही वो ऊपर वाली मंजिल पर जांच पड़ताल कर रहा था की उसे एक कमरे में ख़त पट सुनाई दी. उस आवाज़ को सुनकर उसका दिल जोरो से धड़कने लगा की आखिर क्या माजरा है यह सब. 


उसने एक गहरी सांस ली और हिम्मत जुटा के दरवज़ा खोलना चाहा पर वो अन्दर से बंद लग रहा था.


“अरे यह तो अन्दर से बंद है, पर मेरे और मनोहर के अलावा तो कोई और है नहीं इस बंगले में.” करण ने सोचा और दरवाज़ा खटखटाने लगा.


“कौन है बाहर …?” अन्दर से एक मीठी सी आवाज़ आई जो की उसी लड़की की लग रही थी जो अभी अभी बाथरूम में गाना गुनगुना रही थी.


करण का हलक सूख गया. उसने बड़ी मुश्किल से अपने डर पे काबू किया और फिर से दरवाज़ा खटखटाया.


“ओह्ह…तो आप है…आपको तो पता है ना की शादी से पहले, आप हमसे नहीं मिल सकते.” अन्दर से उस लड़की की खिलखिलाने की आवाज़ आई.



“शादी ….कैसी शादी …?” करण ने मन में सोचा और इस बार जोर लगा के दरवाज़े को धक्का दिया तो वो खुल गया.


अन्दर का नज़ारा करण की अपेक्षा के विपरीत निकला. वो अन्दर घुसा तो उसे कोई लड़की नहीं दिखाई दी.


पूरे कमरे की लाइट अचानक जलने लगी और बुझने लगी. वो लाइट बार बार जल बुझ रही थी. करण के रोंगटे खड़े हो गए, यह सब देख कर. पूरा माहोल बहुत डरावना था. ज़ाहिर सी बात है जब आपको किसी की बार बार आवाज़ आती है पर वो आपको दीखता नहीं तो आपको डर तो ज़रूर लगेगा.

----------


## pachis

bhai jaldi say upload kar do bhut mazza aah raha haib

----------


## xman

उसने डरते डरते इधर उधर नज़र दौडाई तो उसे पास में रखा एक वार्डरोब देखा जिसपे एक बड़ा सा आइना लगा हुआ था. नीचे बहुत सी लडकियों के सजने धजने का सामान रखा हुआ था.


“यह सब यहाँ कैसे आया ….? करण सोच में पड़ गया.


उसने वार्डरोब का ड्रावर खोला तो उसमे एक कागज़ था. करण ने उस कागज को उठाया तो देखा की उसपे कुछ लिखा हुआ है.


करण ने उस कागज़ में जो लिखा था उसे मन में पढने लगा, “अब शादी के दिन दूर नहीं है मेरे प्रीतम, अब यह जुदाई सहन नहीं होती, जल्दी से बरात लेके आजाओ, हमारे मिलन का साक्षी यह पूरा संसार होगा….मैं तुम्हारा इंतज़ार करुँगी….तुम्हारी प्रियसी .” 


करण यह सब सोच ही रहा था की अचानक उसने उस कमरे को गौर से देखा जिसमे वो खड़ा था. 


“लगता है मैं इस कमरे में बचपन में कभी आ चुक्का हूँ ...” करण ने सोचा \.


उसकी आँखे जो पहले से ही डरी हुई थी, अचानक उसमे एक पल के लिए और खौफ्फ़ उतर आया.


“अरे…अरे….यह नहीं हो सकता……”


“य…ये…तो वोही कमरा…..वोही दिवार……वोही खिडकिया…..वोही दरवाज़ा…..और यह तो वोही कागज़ है….. जो बचपन से मेरे सपने में धुंधला धुंधला अत है.” 


बचपन से ही उसे अपने आते हुए सपने से बहुत डर लगता था, इसीलिए अब तो वो सच में बहुत डर गया था.


वो तेज़ी से कमरे से बाहर निकला और उस कमरे पे बाहर से कुण्डी लगा के नीचे ड्राविंग हॉल में आ गया. जब से वो यहाँ आया था तब से उसके साथ ऐसी अप्रत्याशित घटनाये हो रही थी.

----------


## xman

> bhai jaldi say upload kar do bhut mazza aah raha haib


मित्र मेरी कोशिश तो येही है की जल्दी करूँ पर लिखने में टाइम लगता है वो ज्यादा समय भी नहीं मिल पाता कहानी आगे लिखने में 
कहानी की तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## pachis

yaar jaldi karo

----------


## xman

“पर इस बंगले का सम्बन्ध मेरे सपने से कैसा हो सकता है, मैं तो यहाँ पहली बार आया हूँ तो मैं इसे सपने में बचपन से कैसे देख सकता हूँ, और यह कागज़ कैसा है, इसका मतलब क्या है….” वो बदहवास सा सोफा पे बैठ गया. वो सोच में पड़ गया.


“यानी मैं इसी बंगले को अपने सपने में देखता आया हूँ. हे ईश्वर अब तो मुझे सच मुच में डर लग रहा है.” 


उसने अपने सपने का ज़िक्र बहुत बार अपने पापा से किया था पर उसके पापा इसे कोई आम डरावना सपना कह के टाल देते थे. करण भी उनकी बात मान कर इसे अगली सुबह भुला देता था. 


पर आज जो उसने देखा था वो उसे कैसे भुला सकता था, यह कोई आम सपना नहीं था, यह तो वास्तविक्ता थी, जो उसने सपने में देखा था आज उसने अपनी आँखों से वही नज़ारा इस बंगले में देखा था. उसका सपना इस बंगले से जुड़ा हुआ था. उसने अपने सपने में उस कागज़ के टुकड़े को भी देखा था पर उसे आज जा के पाता चला की आखिर उसमे लिखे क्या है, पर उसका मतलब वो ना समझ सका.


“यह बंगले का राज़ तो गहराता जा रह है, हो ना हो मेरे डरावने सपनो का राज़ भी इसके साथ जुड़ा हुआ है, और इसी बंगले में मुझे अपने खोये हुए सवालो के जवाब मिलेंगे जो मैं बचपन से ढूँढना चाहता हूँ.”


करण सोचता हुआ उठा और बंगले से बाहर निकाल गया. उसे वकील साहब से भी मिलना था. मनोहर को उसने कुछ नहीं बताया और उसके साथ वो वकील साहिब के घर की तरफ रवाना हो गया.

----------


## sangita_sharma

अच्छी कहानी हे मित्र

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 7: निहारिका


करण की कार वकील साहिब के घर के बाहर रुकी. दोनों कार से उतरे, करण ने देखा वकील साहिब का घर काफी आलिशान था. घर को देखते देखते वो घर के अन्दर पहुँच गए. करण ने दरवाज़े पर नॉक किया.


“यस , हाउ कैन आई हेल्प यू ?” एक बहुत ही मीठी सी आवाज़ आई.


करण और मनोहर दोनों ने ही नज़र उठा के देखा की एक खूबसूरत नव युवती यही कोई 22 23 साल की उनके सामने खड़ी थी. 


“जी मैं वकील साहब से मिलने आया हूँ.” करण ने जवाब दिया.


“पर वो तो कुछ दिन के लिए सिंगापुर किसी काम से गए है.” लड़की ने जवाब दिया.


करण ने मनोहर को बाहर जाके इंतज़ार करने को कहा, जिसे मानकर वो बाहर चला गया. करण ने एक नज़र उस लड़की पे डाली, वो बहुत ही खूबसूरत थी. स्लिम फिगर, ठीक ठाक हाईट और उसका चेहरा किसी मॉडल  के जैसा था. बिलकुल सांचे में ढाला हुआ जिसमे, जैसे खुदा ने फुर्सत में खुद तराशा हो.


“जी मेरा नाम करण मल्होत्रा है, मेरे डैड आपके पापा के बहुत अच्छे दोस्त है, इसीलिए मैं कुछ लैंडपेपर के काम को लेकर यहाँ आया था.” 


“ओह्ह ….यू मस्ट बी यशवंत अंकल ’स  सन…राईट ?” उस लड़की ने पुछा.


“राईट !….” करण ने जवाब दिया.


“ओह्ह …माय नेम इज निहारिका और मैं वकील साहब की बेटी हूँ.”

----------


## xman

> अच्छी कहानी हे मित्र


तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया सीमा जी आपने इस सूत्र पर आकर इस सूत्र की रौनक ही बढ़ा दी |

----------


## xman

“हेल्लो मिस निहारिका, क्या आप बता सकती है की आपके डैड कब तक आ जायेंगे ?”


“उन्हें तो कुछ दिन और लग सकते है. अगर आपको कोई काम है तो बताइए मैं भी अपने डैड के जैसी वकील  हूँ, शायद मैं कुछ मदद कर सकूँ.” निहारिका ने प्यारी सी मुस्कान दे के कहा.


“इसकी आवाज़ कुछ जानी पहचानी लग रही है …” करण ने मन ही मन सोचा.


“येः…बस कुछ लैंड पेपर्स बनवाने है हमारे बंगले के जो हम बेचने की सोच रहे है.” करण ने कहा.


“ह्म्म्म …मैं पेपर्स बना सकती हूँ.” निहारिका अपने केबिन में जाती हुई बोली, करण भी उसके पीछे पीछे केबिन में चला गया.


“मेरे डैड ने तुम्हारे डैड को एडवाईज किया था की वो बंगला नहीं खरीदे, पर तुम्हारे डैड नहीं माने, वैसे तुम तो लन्दन में रहते थे ना?.” निहारिका ने कहा.


“हाँ मैं लन्दन में रहता हूँ पर अभी बंगले के काम से इंडिया आया था.”


“पर तुम कहा रुके हुए हो ?”


“मैं अपने बंगले में ही रहता हूँ.”


“क्या …?? तुम उस भूत  बंगले में कैसे रह सकते हो.” निहारिका ने हैरानी से पुछा. 


भूत बंगले का नाम सुन कर करण चुप रहा, वो खुद कोंफुसे था की क्या कहे, इसीलिए उसने हल्के से मुस्करा दिया. भले ही निहारिका खूबसूरत थी पर हमारा करण भी कम  हैण्डसम  नहीं था. निहारिका पहली ही मुलाकात में ही करण के प्रति आकर्षितहो गयी.


“तुम मेरे बंगले के बारे में क्या जानती हो ?” करण ने निहारिका से पुछा इस उम्मीद में की  उसे कुछ पाता चल सके बंगले के बारे में |


“उम्म्म…..ज्यादा तो नहीं, बस इतना पाता है की लोग कहते है वहां भूत प्रेत रहते है.” निहारिका ने जवाब दिया.

----------


## dhanrajk75

बहुत रोमंटिक कहानी है आगे बडो भाई

----------


## xman

“क्या तुम्हे विश्वास है इन बातो पर ?” करण ने फिर पुछा.


“नहीं .....पर इन गाँव के लोगो को कौन समझाए की यह सब फालतू की बातें सिर्फ अंधविश्वास है, उनका भ्रम है.” निहारिका ने कहा. उसने देखा की करण अपने ही ख्यालों में खोया हुआ है. करण निहारिका को पहली नज़र में ही पसंद आने लगा था.


“वो ….कितना क्यूट लड़का है.” निहारिका धीरे से कहे बिना नहीं रह पाई.


“जी आपने कुछ कहा ?” करण निहारिका की पूरी बात नहीं सुन पाया.


“ओह्ह नो नो……मैं सोच रही थी की तुम जब से आये हो तब से कुछ खोये खोये हुए हो, क्या कुछ परेशानी है ?” निहारिका ने बड़े प्यार से पुछा.


“अरे नहीं ….कोई प्रॉब्लम नहीं है.” करण बात को टालना चाहता था.


“आई होप सो……खैर क्या हम दोस्त बन सकते है ?” निहारिका ने आखिर अपनी दिल की बात कह ही दी.


“मुझे ख़ुशी होगी आप जैसी खूबसूरत लड़की से दोस्ती कर के.” करण ने मुस्कुरा के कहा, एक पल के लिए वो भी निहारिका की खूबसूरती में खो गया, वो भूल गया की अभी उसके साथ बंगले में  क्या हुआ था, वो तो बस सामने खड़ी निहारिका को निहारे जा रहा था. करण को लग रहा था की  इस लड्खी को देखने से उसके सारे टेंशन दूर हो गए.


थोड़ी देर तक शान्ति रही, दोनों चुप थे, दोनों को कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रह था की अब बात को आगे कैसे बढाया जाए.


“वैसे प्यार से मेरे दोस्त और मोम डैड मुझे ‘निहा’ कहते है.” निहारिका ने शुरुआत की और अदा से इठलाते हुए कहा.


“ ‘निहा’….गुड नेम…..” करण ने कहा.

----------


## xman

> बहुत रोमंटिक कहानी है आगे बडो भाई


मित्र मैं तो इसी काम में लगा हुआ हूँ आप थोडा सब्र रखें कहानी को लिखने में समय लगता है मैं लिखाकर पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ

----------


## xman

फिर शान्ति हो गयी. दोनों को कोई विषय  ही नहीं मिल रहा था अपनी बात आगे बढाने का, पर इस बार फिर निहारिका ने पहल की.


“मैंने तुम्हारे बंगले के पेपर्स तैयार कर दिए है, पर कम से कम एक हफ्ता तो लग जायेगा कोर्ट के हस्ताक्षर के लिए.” निहारिका ने पेपर्स पे करण के हस्ताक्षर ले लिए और उसको फाईनल  पेपर्स एक हफ्ते बाद देने को बोला.


बंगले का नाम सुनकर करण को वो सब वापस याद आ गया जो फिलहाल उसके साथ हुआ था. जो भी अत्प्रत्याषित  घटनाएं उसके साथ हो रही थी वो बड़ी ही रहस्यमयी थी.


हालाँकि करण को भी निहारिका अच्छी लगी पर फिलहाल वो बहुत डिस्टरब था इसीलिए उसका इस पे ध्यान ही नहीं गया की निहारिका उसको प्यार से देखे जा रही है.


“अब मुझे चलना चाहिए निहा……”


“क्यों …? अभी तो तुम आये हो, अभी अभी तो हम नए दोस्त बने है, कुछ देर रुक जाओ.” निहारिका ने बड़ी मासूमियत से कहा.

----------


## xman

“नहीं निहारिका वैसे भी शाम ढल चुकी है, मेरा अब चलना ही ठीक होगा.” कहकर करण उठ गया.


“मैं तुम्हे रोकूंगी नहीं, पर मेरा मोबाइल नंबर ले लो कही कुछ काम पड़ जाए.” कहते हुए निहारिका ने अपना नंबर करण को दे दिया जिसे लेके करण उसको गुड बाय  कहकर बाहर आ गया. बाहर मोहर कार के पास उसका इंतज़ार कर रहा था.


वहा से काम होने के बाद दोनों बंगले पे लौट आये. रास्ते भर करण बंगले में हुए घटनाओं के बारे में सोच रहा था. अब तो उसे बंगले के अन्दर जाने में डर लगने लगा था. पर उसके दिल में आज निहारिका के साथ पहली मुलाकात के सुहावने पल भी थे. पहली बार उसे लग रहा था की अगर वो किसी से प्यार कर सकता है तो वो सिर्फ निहारिका ही है. 


पर फिर भी रह रह कर उसे बंगले में हुए घटनाये याद आ रही थी.


“मैंने कभी भूत प्रेतों पे विश्वास नहीं किया, पर जो कल से मेरे साथ हो रहा है, वो सब क्या है, कही गाँव के लोग जो कहते है वो सच तो नहीं.” करण सोचने लगा.

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 8: एक रात बंगले पर अकेला 

आज रात करण बंगले में अकेला था. मनोहर अपनी पत्नी को लाने अपने गाँव गया हुआ था.


“कमबख्त मनोहर को भी आज ही जाना था.” करण ने खीजते हुए कहा.


आज वो अपने कमरे में नहीं सोना चाहता था, एक अनजाना डर था उसके मन में, इसीलिए आज रात वो बाहर हॉल में ही सो गया.


आधी रात का समय था. चारो तरफ सन्नाटा था. ठण्ड भी पड़ने लगी थी. बंगले में बस बाहर पोर्टिको में लाइट जल रही थी, और बाकी पूरे बंगले में अँधेरा था. रात इतनी घनी थी की जैसे मानो शैतान ने अपना काला साया हर जगह फैलाया हुआ था.


जहाँ करण सोया था वह चांदनी रौशनी हलकी हलकी आ रही है. ठण्ड के वजह से करण रजाई पूरा तान के सोया था.


“क ….अ ….….र ……..अ ……..न” 


करण के कानो में हलकी आवाज़ गूँज उठी. करण के कान खड़े हो गए, वो अपनी कच्ची नींद से जाग गया.


क ….अ ….….र ……..अ ……..न” वो आवाज़ फिर आई पर इस बार वो किसी लड़की की आवाज़ थी.

----------


## xman

“माय फूट…..बहुत हो गया चूहे बिल्ली का खेल, मैं तो आज देख के ही रहूँगा की आखिर यह सबका माजरा क्या है.” वो उठा और पास में पड़ा एक बांस  की लाठी उठा के ऊपर वाले कमरे की तरफ चल दिया.

“आज तो देख के ही रहूँगा की कौन है यह सब के पीछे, कही कोई मुझसे मजाक  तो नहीं कर रहा.” वो हिम्मत जुटा के उस कमरे तक पहुच गया. उसने दिन में उस कमरे में कुण्डी लगायी थी, इसलिए उसने उस कुण्डी को खोल के दरवाज़ा खोलना चाहा पर दरवाज़ा नहीं खुला.


“ये वोही कमरा है जिसमे से मुझे उस लड़की के गाना गाने की आवाज़ आ रही थी और वो रहस्यमयी कागज़ मिला था. यही कमरा मेरे सपनो में आता था …फुक्क सारी गड़बड़ी इसी कमरे से होती है क्या.”


“अरे यह कमरा तो अन्दर से आज फिर बंद है, जैसे किसी ने अन्दर से कुण्डी लगायी हो.” वो ताक़त लगाके दरवाज़ा खोलने की कोशिश कर रहा था.


तभी उसे अन्दर से किसी के बोलने की हल्की आवाज़े आने लगी. करण ने अन्दर झाँकने की कोशिश की पर कुछ दिखाई नहीं दिया.


“अन्दर ज़रूर कुछ गड़बड़ है, अन्दर से एक आदमी और एक लड़की की आवाज़ आ रही है, मुझे देखना ही होगा की आखिर चल क्या रहा है यहाँ.” 


करण ने खिड़की के अन्दर हाथ सरकाने की कोशिश की. फिर उसने अन्दर से पर्दा हटा दिया. उसके बाद उसने जो देखा वो सबसे ज्यादा हैरत करने वाला था. अन्दर पूरे कमरे में सफ़ेद धुन्दला या धुंध फैली हुई थी. लग रहा था की पूरे कमरे में किसी ने आसमान के बादल भर दिए हो, कुछ भी ठीक से नहीं दिखाई दे रहा था.

----------


## xman

अन्दर एक आदमी शेरवानी में खड़ा था, उसके हाथो में एक बड़ी सी थाली थी जिसमे खूब सारी मिठाई और फल थे. करण ने देखा की उस आदमी के सामने एक लड़की लाल लहंगे में खड़ी थी.


वह लड़की सजी धजी ढेर सारे हीरे, जवाहरात, और सोने की माला पहने हुए थी. करण को उन दोनों का चेहरा ठीक से दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था क्यूंकि अन्दर सिर्फ हल्की चांदनी रौशनी ही थी. उसे लगा की चोर होंगे या कोई अनजान लोग अन्दर घुस आये थे.


“ए !….तुम लोग यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो, यह मेरा बंगला है समझे, चुप चाप बाहर निकाल आओ वर्ना मैं अभी पुलीस को बुलाता हूँ.”


करण खिड़की खटखटाते हुए चिल्लाया. 
पर अन्दर कोई उसकी बात ही नहीं सुन रहा था. करण को पहले बहुत गुस्सा आया, वो फिर चिल्लाया पर अन्दर से दोनों का कोई जवाब ही नहीं आया जैसे करण की बातें उन तक पहुँच ही नहीं रही हो. 


अन्दर से उस लड़की ने उस आदमी से कहा, “आईये जीजा जी, कैसे आना हुआ आपका यहाँ.”


“मैं तुम्हारे लिए शगुन लाया हूँ, ये फल और मिठाई स्वीकार करो.” उस आदमी ने फलो से भरी थाली उस लड़की के आगे रख दी.

----------


## xman

करण अपनी आँखे मलने लगा, उसे विशवास ही नहीं हो रहा था जो वो देख रहा था. वो आदमी और लड़की ऐसे बात कर रहे थे जैसे उन्हें पता ही न हो की करण बाहर से उन्हें देख रहा है.

“अरे आपने इतनी तकलीफ क्यों की शगुन लाने में, आप नौकरों से भिजवा देते, और वैसे भी अभी हमारे माता पिता घर में नहीं है, नहीं तो यह शगुन लेके पूजा में रख देते.” उस लड़की ने मासूमियत से कहा.


“कोई बात नहीं जी, अब आपके पिताश्री और माताश्री नहीं है तो मेरा काम और भी आसान हो गया है.” 


“जी, मैं आपका मतलब नहीं समझी ?” उस लड़की ने कहा.


“मतलब यह देवीजी की मुझे अपने साले से जलन हो रही है की उसका विवाह तुम जैसी सुंदरी से हो रही है.”


वो आदमी झट से उस लड़की के तरफ बढ़ा और उसको धक्का दे सामने बिस्तर पर गिरा दिया.


“यह आप क्या कर रहे है जीजाजी…..?” उस लड़की ने कहा.


“तुमने मुझे बहुत तड़पाया है जानेमन, आज तो हम आपका भोग करेंगे.” हँसते हुए वो आदमी उस लड़की पे छलांग लगा दिया.


“छी आप ये कैसी बातें कर रहे है. आप यहाँ से चले जाईये नहीं तो हम शोर मचा देंगे.” उस लड़की ने उस आदमी को अपने ऊपर से हटाने की नाकाम कोशिश करने लगी.


“चुप साली…मचा जितना शोर मचाना है, देखता हु कौन बचा सकता है तुझे.” उस आदमी ने उस लड़की के गालो पे एक कश के थप्पड़ मार दिया.


उस लड़की की आँखों से आंसू निकाल आये, वो अपने आपको उस आदमी के चंगुल से छुड़ाने की कोशिश करने लगी. उसने बहुत कोशिश करी पर उस आदमी के बलिष्ट शरीर के सामने हार गयी. 


वो आदमी जबरदस्ती उस लड़की के होठो को चूमने लगा, और वो लड़की बेबस होके बस बिलख के रोती रही.


करण यह सब बाहर से देख रहा था. उसके सामने एक आदमी एक युवती का बलात्कार कर रहा था. करण लडकियों की इज्ज़त करता था इसीलिए उसे उस आदमी पे बहुत गुस्सा आया. उसने जोर लगा के दरवाज़ा खोलना चाहा पर खोल न पाया.

----------


## xman

“हरामजादे, छोड़ दे लड़की को ……” करण बेबस होके बस देखता रहा.

 आदमी ने दो चार कश के और थप्पड़ लगा दिए उस लड़की को. अपने गिरफ्त में एक खूबसूरत युवती को पा कर वो शैतानो वाली हसी हसने लगा. अपनी लुट टी हुई इज्ज़त को बचाने के लिए वो लड़की इधर उधर हाथ पावँ मारने लगी, एडिया रगड़ने लगी पर उस वेह्शी आदमी को उस पे ज़रा भी दया नहीं आई.


रोते हुए वो लड़की उस आदमी से विनती करने लगी, “आपको भगवान का वास्ता जीजाजी, हम आपके साले की होनी वाली पत्नी है, भगवान के लिए हमे छोड़ दीजिये, नहीं तो हमारा विवाह टूट जायेगा.” अपने फटे हुए लहंगे जिस से उसके स्तन दिख रहे थे उसको ढकने की कोशिश करने लगी.


करण जो यह सब बाहर से देख रहा था, उस लड़की को बचने के लिए कुछ नहीं  कर सकता था. अपने बेबसी और उसके सामने उस लड़की की लुटती हुई इज्ज़त को वो देख न सका और उसके आँखों में आंसू आ गए.


उस आदमी ने उस लड़की के सारे कपडे फाड़ दिए और उसे बहुत मारा पीटा. वो लड़की भी शायद समझ गयी की आज उसे कोई नहीं बचा सकता था. उसने अब विरोध करना बंद कर दिया था बस रोते हुए अपनी इज्ज़त लुटते हुए देख रह थी.

----------


## xman

कपडे उतार कर वो आदमी लड़की से चिपक गया, “आह्ह्ह्ह …..मेरी रानी तुझे तो मैं नंगी कर के तेरे लाजवाब शरीर को भोगूँगा. कोठे की सबसे महंगी रंडी बनेगी तू. तुझे अंग्रेजो को बेच दूंगा कुतिया, वो मुझे मुह माँगा इनाम देंगे तेरी *** के बदले.”

“भगवान के लिए छोड़ दीजिये मुझे, मैंने आपका क्या बिगाड़ा है.” उस लड़की का रोना बंद ही नहीं हो रहा था. उसके नंगी शरीर पर उस आदमी ने जगह जगह नोच लिया था जहा से खून निकाल रहा था.


“क्या मस्त चूचियां है तेरी कितनी बड़ी बड़ी है ये, आज तो मजा आ गया. तेरी जवानी को आज खूब मज़ा लेके लूटूंगा.” कहते हुए उस आदमी ने उस लड़की के स्तन जोर जोर से मसलने लगा. 


स्तन जोर जोर से मसले जाने पर उस लड़की की चीख निकाल गयी, “भगवान् तुझे कभी माफ़ नहीं करेगा शैतान, मेरे होने वाले पति को जब पता चलेगा की तुने मेरा बलात्कार किया है तो वो तुझे जान से मार देंगे.”


“रंडी तेरा विश्वास कौन करेगा, तेरा होने वाले पति को मैं कह दूंगा की उसकी शादी जिस लड़की से होने वाली है वो एक बहुत बड़ी छिनाल है, जो पैसो के लिए कोठे पे अपने जिस्म का धंधा करती है, और अंग्रेजो का बिस्तर गरम करती है, और मैं उसका जीजा हूँ वो मेरी बात मानेगा न की तेरी.” उस आदमी की बातें सुन कर वो लड़की डर गयी और जोर जोर से बिलख के रोने लगी.


“देख साली की *** को, साली रंडी झांटे काट कर रखती है. किसे दिखाती है रे अपनी *** ? साली कुतिया.” उस आदमी ने जबरदस्ती उस लड़की को ज़मीन पे गिरा के उसके योनी में अपनी ऊँगली डालने लगा. 


ऊँगली डालने से वो लड़की तड़प उठी और उसकी चीख पूरे बंगले में गूँज उठी. करण यह सब बेबस होके देख रहा था, वो चाह कर भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता था. 
उसे उस लड़की के लिए बहुत बुरा लग रहा था, इसीलिए वो भी खुद को रोने से नहीं रोक पाया. उसने इधर उधर देखा की कमरे में घुसने का कोई और रास्ता है की नहीं पर उसे कुछ नहीं मिला.

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही बढ़िया चल रही है कहानी दोस्त.....आपका दिल से धन्यवाद.*

----------


## xman

“साली बहुत आवाज़ करती है, रुक अभी तेरा मुह बंद करता हु.” और उस आदमी ने अपना लिंग उस  लड़की के मुंह में डाल दिया.


“साली अगर दांत से काटा ना तो मैं तेरा गला दबा दूंगा. अब चुप चाप अच्छी रंडी बन के मेरा *** चूस.” फिर वो आदमी उसके मुंह में *** तेज़ी से अन्दर बाहर करने लगा.


“इतनी बेईज्ज़ती से तो मेरा मर जाना अच्छा है भगवान.” उस लड़की ने *** मुंह से बाहर निकलते हुए कहा. वो अब भी रो रही थी.


“तू मर के भी कहा जायेगी छिनाल, जब से मेरी नज़र तुझ पर पड़ी है तब से तुझे अपनी रखैल बनाने की हसरत है मेरी, तू मर भी गयी ना तब भी तेरी आत्मा का बलात्कार करता रहूँगा मैं.” और उस आदमी ने लड़की के बालो को खीचते हुए उसे बिस्तर पे पटक दिया.


"चल कुतिया, अपनी मस्त *** दिखा, कितने दिनों से पागल बनाया हुआ है तेरी बुर ने.” कहते हुए उसने उस लड़की की टाँगे जबरदस्ती खोल के उसकी अन्छूई कुंवारी योनी को मुट्ठी में भर लिया और मसलने लगा.


वो लड़की अब विरोध कर कर के थक गयी थी, उसको उस आदमी ने इतना मारा था की उसके शरीर में जगह जगह दर्द हो रहा था, और जहाँ उसे उसने नोचा था वहाँ से खून निकाल रहा था जिसपे जलन हो रही थी. अपनी ऐसी हालत देख कर उसने अपने आपको भाग्य पर छोड़ दिया.

----------


## xman

> *बहुत ही बढ़िया चल रही है कहानी दोस्त.....आपका दिल से धन्यवाद.*


धन्यवाद तो आपका मित्र की आप लगातार इस कहानी पर बने हुए हो

----------


## xman

तभी उस लड़की को *** में बहुत तेज़ दर्द हुआ. उसने नीचे देखा तो पाया की उस आदमी ने अपना मोटा लिंग उसके कुंवारी *** के अन्दर डाल दिया था.


“ऊऊउईईईई …….म्माआअ ……..नाह्ह्ह्हीईइ …..कमीने जाने दे मुझे.” एक ज़ोरदार चीख निकली जिस से पूरा बंगला हिल गया.


वहशीपन और दरिंदगी के इस मंज़र को करण देख नहीं पाया और वही ज़मीन पे सर पे हाथ रख कर बैठ गया. उस लड़की का दर्द उस से देखा नहीं जा रहा था. पर वो कर भी कुछ नहीं सकता था बस रोये जा रहा था क्यूंकि दरवाज़ा खुल ही नहीं रहा था, ना ही उस कमरे में जाने का कोई और रास्ता था.


इसके बाद दर्द से वो लड़की अपना होश खो बैठी. जब उसे होश आया तो देखा की वो अपने पीठ के बल लेटी हुई थी, वो आदमी उसके ऊपर चढ़ा हुआ था और उसकी *** मैं *** अन्दर बाहर कर रहा था.


वो फिर से रोने लगी, “मेरी इज्ज़त लूट ली इस दरिन्दे ने, मेरा कौमार्य भंग कर दिया इसने जो मेरे पति के लिए था, अब मैं कहाँ जाउंगी, मेरा मर जाना ही अच्छा है. हे भगवान तुने मेरे साथ ही ऐसा क्यों किया.” और वो फिर से बिलख बिलख के रोने लगी.


“मुझे माफ़ कर दीजियेगा मेरे पतिदेव, मैंने आपसे सच्चा प्यार किया था, पर मैं ये ज़िल्लत भरी ज़िन्दगी और नहीं जी सकती.” उस लड़की ने अपने आंसू पूंछे.


“अह्ह्ह्ह ……येही है जीवन का आनंद, तेरी *** बहुत कसी हुई है कुतिया ……मैं झड़ने वाला हूँ …तुझे पेट से नहीं किया तो मैं भी तेरे होने वाले पति का जीजा नहीं ….” कहते हुए वह आदमी झड़ने लगा और लड़की की *** को वीर्य से लबा लब भर दिया.

----------


## xman

“छीईईई …मुझे अपने ही शरीर से घिन्न आ रही है. तुझ जैसे वहशी ने मेरा बलात्कार तो कर दिया पर मैं भी राजपूत हूँ, इज्ज़त के लिए अपनी जान भी दे सकती हूँ.” उस लड़की ने अपनी पूरी हिम्मत और ताक़त जुटा के उस आदमी को जोर से धका दिया जिस से वो बिस्तर से नीचे जा गिरा.


इसकी उम्मीद उस आदमी को नहीं थी इसलिए अचानक दिए गए धक्के को संभल नहीं पाया और नीचे जा गिरा. अपने आंसू पूंछते हुए वो लड़की उठी और पास में दिवार पर टंगी एक तलवार को खीच निकाला, और उस आदमी की और बढ़ने लगी.


“ऐ ..ऐ …तलवार नीचे रख दे रंडी, मैं किसी को कुछ नहीं बताऊंगा की मैंने तेरा बलात्कार किया है.” वो आदमी पीछे घिसटने लगा.


“तू नहीं बताएगा, पर मेरी अंतरात्मा तो मुझसे चीख चीख के कहेगी की एक पराये मर्द ने मेरे शरीर का भोग किया है. मैं ऐसी ज़िल्लत नहीं बर्दास्त कर सकती.” 


उस लड़की के हाथ में तलवार देख कर वो आदमी घबरा गया, “भले ही तू मुझे मार दे, पर मैं तब भी तेरा बलात्कार करता रहूँगा मरने के बाद भी, मेरी आत्मा करेगी तेरा बलात्कार.” पर वो नहीं रुकी और उस आदमी के सीने में ना जाने कितने वार कर दिए. 


चीख मार के उस आदमी ने दम तोड़ दिया. करण ने देखा की फर्श पर खून की नदी बह रही है.


“मुझे माफ़ कर दीजियेगा मेरे पतिदेव, जीते जी मैं आपकी ना हो सकी, पर मरने के बाद मेरी आत्मा सिर्फ आपकी होगी, मैं अब एक पवित्र स्त्री नहीं रही, इस कमीने ने मेरा सब कुछ छीन लिया. अब मैं एक पल भी जिंदा नहीं रह सकती, यह नश्वर शरीर ही है जिसे देख कर हर मर्द अपनी मान मर्यादा भूल जाता है तो मैं इस शरीर को ही ख़त्म कर देती हूँ.” कहते हुए उस लड़की ने उस आदमी की लाश के सीने से तलवार खीच के खुद अपनी पेट पर तान दिया.


करण समझ गया की अब वो लड़की खुदखुशी कर लेगी. उसे अब पहली बार उस लड़की के चेहरे की झलक मिली, जिसे देख कर उसके पैरो तले ज़मीन खिसक गयी. 


“ओह माय गोड...निहारिकाआअ  ……….??? ”“

----------


## xman

वो लड़की कोई और नहीं, बल्कि निहारिका थी. उसका चेहरा कितना मासूम था, उसका नग्न शरीर कितना पवित्र था, जिसे अभी अभी एक भेडिये ने नोच खाया था. वो किसी देवी जैसे लग रही थी, एक ऐसी देवी जिसका बलात्कार एक राक्षस  ने किया था.


“हे रुको, ऐसा मत करो ……तुम खुदखुशी नहीं कर सकती…. मेरी बात मनो ……” करण खड़ा हुआ और अपने आंसू पूछते हुए दरवाज़ा खोलने की जी तोड़ कोशिश करने लगा.


उस लड़की को तो मानो करण ना दिखाई दे रहा था ना सुनाई दे रहा था. वो तो बस एक मोम के पुतले की तरह शून्य में देख रही थी.


“बलात्कार मौत से भी बदत्तर है …….” यह उस लड़की के आखरी शब्द थे जब उसने वोही तलवार अपने पेट में घोप ली. उसकी आखरी चीख से सारा बंगला दहल गया.


“नहह्हीईई ……………..” करण के मुह सा हल्की चीख निकल गयी. करण वापस ज़मीन पर गिर गया और रोने लगा, “मुझे माफ़ करदो मैं कुछ ना कर सका …….” 


बहुत देर हो गयी ऐसे ही करण ज़मीन पे पड़ा रहा. उसने हिम्मत करके दरवाज़ा खोला और अशर्याजनक रूप से दरवाज़ा खुल गया जो अभी तक अन्दर से बंद लग रहा था.


“नहीं , ये नहीं हो सकता, वो दोनों कहा गए?” करण अपने आंसू पूंछते हुए अन्दर गया तो देखा की कमरा पहले की तरह खाली था. वो लड़की और वो आदमी दोनों गायब थे. करण ने बहुत खोजा पर दोनों का कही नामो निशान नहीं मिला. पूरा कमरा ऐसा लग रहा था, जैसा वहां कुछ हुआ ही ना हो. यहाँ तक की वो तलवार जिस से उस लड़की ने खुद ख़ुशी की वो भी कही नज़र नहीं आ रहा था. पूरे कमरे में रहस्यमयी ढंग से सन्नाटा फैला हुआ था.


“वो निहारिका नहीं हो सकती ………हे भगवान यह कैसा खेल, खेल रहा है तू मेरे साथ.” करण अभी अभी का नज़ारा देख कर हद से ज्यादा डर गया था. अब तो कोई शक ही नहीं था की इस बंगले में भूत प्रेतों का वास है.

----------


## xman

एक तरफ तो उसे डर लग रहा था, पर दूसरी तरफ वो अभी भी उस लड़की के साथ हुए बलात्कार को भुला नहीं पाया था, जिसने उसका दिल झंझोड़ के रख दिया था. उसे लगा की अब वो अगर एक पल भी इस बंगले में रहेगा तो पागल हो जायेगा.


आधी रात होने के बावजूद वो बंगले से भाग गया. बदहवास  सा वो किधर भाग रहा था उसे खुद ही नहीं पता था. उसे, क्या किसी इंसान को यह सब पे यकीन करना मुश्किल था. 


उसे अब पूरा यकीन था की इस दुनिया में बहुत कुछ है जो अभी तक इंसान नहीं जानता है, पर इसका यह मतलब नहीं है की वो सब होता ही नहीं है. और जब इंसान का सामना ऐसी परलौकिक शक्ति से होता है तो वो किसी बुरे सपने से कम नहीं होता. इसे वोही महसूस कर सकता है, जिसके साथ यह सब घटनाएं होती है, बाकी लोग तो इसे अंधविश्वास समझ कर अपने दिमाग से निकल देते है.


करण को अब पता चल रहा था की बीस साल पहले वो मजदूर और उस चौकीदार ने यहाँ वोही महसूस किया होगा जो कुछ दिनों से करण महसूस कर रहा है.

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 9: बंगले में लगातार डर 




खौफ्फ़ और डर से करण ने बाकी की रात बाहर, दूर बंगले से बितायी. अगले सुबह उसकी नींद खुली तो उसने अपने आपको झाड़ियो में पाया. ठण्ड लगने से उसका शरीर बहुत जोरो से कांप रहा था. वो रात में कहाँ आ गया था, उसे इसका कुछ आभास नहीं था, उसे तो बस उस बंगले से दूर भाग जाना था. 




करण को लगा की वो अपने पापा को सब कुछ सच सच बता दे, पर फिर उसे बाद में लगा की उसके पापा उसके बातो पर विश्वास नहीं करेंगे, और वो ऐसे ही बंगले को छोड़ कर लन्दन भी नहीं जा सकता था, नहीं तो उसके पापा फिर उस से सवाल पूछते जिसका वो जवाब नहीं दे पता.


“क्या मैंने जो कल रात देखा वो सच था, बेचारी उस लड़की का बलात्कार हो गया, उस आदमी का खून हो गया, और उस लड़की ने खुदखुशी कर ली, पर जब मैं कमरे में गया तो वहा कोई ना था, कहाँ गायब हो गए वो दोनों ? क्या वो दोनों भूत थे जिसे मैंने देखा था ?”




“और सबसे बड़ी बात की उस लड़की की शक्ल निहारिका से हूँ-ब-हूँ मिल रही थी, कही वो सचमुच  निहारिका तो नहीं थी, कही उसके साथ ही तो ऐसी अनहोनी नहीं हो गयी, पर अगर मैं मान लू की वो निहारिका ही थी तो वो आधी रात मेरे बंगले में क्या कर रही थी, और फिर कहा गायब हो गयी ?”


“पर अगर वो दोनों भूत थे, तो मुझे एक लड़की का बलात्कार का दृश्य क्यों दिखाया, कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा.” करण उठा तो देखा की उसके मोबाइल पे मनोहर का मिस कॉल था. उसने मनोहर को कॉल लगाया जिस से पता चला की वो थोड़ी देर में अपनी पत्नी के साथ वापस बंगले पे आ रहा है.


“अब तो मुझे उस बंगले में जाने से डर लग रहा है, पर जाना तो पड़ेगा ही, बहुत से काम बाकी है बंगले में.” कहते हुए वो पैदल ही बंगले के तरफ चल दिया.

----------


## xman

बंगले की गेट पे पहुचते ही करण को कल रात वाली घटना याद आ गयी, उसके पैर मानो बंगले के अन्दर जाना ही नहीं चाहते थे, फिर भी वो अन्दर चला गया. अन्दर मनोहर पहले ही आ गया था.




“इतनी सुबह सुबह कहाँ गए थे सर जी ?” मनोहर ने करण को सुबह बंगले से बाहर देख कर हैरानी हुई.




“कुछ नहीं मनोहर, सुबह ज़रा सा मोर्निंग वाल्क और जोग्गिंग करने गया था.” करण ने झूट बोला.




“कोई बात नहीं सर जी, आइये मैं आपको म्हारी लुगाई से मिलवाता हूँ.”


करण ने देखा तो मनोहर के पीछे एक 30 35 साल की औरत खड़ी थी. देखने में साधारण थी, जैसी बाकी गाँव की औरतें होती है.




“सर जी यह है म्हारी पत्नी रेखा, बेचारी गूंगी है...” मनोहर ने अपनी पत्नी को करण से मिलवाया.




“कैसे हुआ तुम्हारी तुम्हारी बीवी के साथ यह सब ?” करण ने मनोहर से पुछा.


“क्या करू सर जी, यह तो बचपन से ही गूंगी है, पर मुझे पसंद आ गयी इसीलिए मैंने इस से शादी कर ली.” मनोहर ने जवाब दिया. 






पर करण तो अपने ही ख्यालो में खोया हुआ था. ऐसी भयंकर उथल पुथल उसके सीधे साधे ज़िन्दगी में कभी नहीं हुई थी. उसे लगा शायद उसे निहारिका की खबर लेनी चाहिए.

----------


## xman

करण ने तुरंत अपना मोबाइल निकाला और निहारिका का नंबर डायल किया.


“हेल्लो करण, आखिर हम याद आ ही गए ...” उधर से निहारिका की वोही मीठी आवाज़ आई.


निहारिका की आवाज़ सुन कर करण के जान में जान आई. यानी बंगले में सही में भूत था.


“कैसी हो निहा …. ?”


“मैं तो ठीक हूँ, तुम कैसे हो ?.” निहारिका ने फ़ोन पे जवाब दिया.


“मेरी छोडो, निहा मुझे तुम से कुछ बात करनी है, मैं तुमसे मिलना चाहता हूँ.” करण ने गंभीरता से बोला.


“क्या तुम मुझे डेट पे ले जाना चाहते हो ….” निहारिका हँसते हुए बोली.


“मैं मजाक के मूड में नहीं हूँ निहा, मुझे तुमसे कुछ ज़रूरी बात करनी है.” करण गंभीर था.


“ओके ..ओके ..ठीक है कल सन्डे है, कल ही मिलते है.” 


“नहीं मुझे तुमसे आज ही मिलना है.” 


“अरे यार आज कोर्ट में मेरा एक केस है, मैं तुमसे कल ही मिल पाऊँगी.”


“प्लीज  निहा बात को समझा करो.”


“ओह नो क्या बात है, आखिर मुझसे मिलने को इतने उतावले क्यों हो रहे हो, मिल के क्या मुझे आई लव यू कहना है ….” निहारिका फिर मजाक करने लगी.

----------


## vickky681

good story
...................

----------


## xman

“निहारिका प्लीज ….आई ऍम नोट जोकिंग, ठीक है कल ही मिलते है, मैं तुम्हारे घर आ जाऊंगा, तुम्हे कोई प्रॉब्लम तो नहीं है ना.”


“अरे इसमें प्रॉब्लम की क्या बात है, मैं भी चाहती हूँ  की तुम मेरे घर आओ, और हम बैठ के मीठी मीठी बातें करें, जिस से हमारा रिश्ता दोस्ती से आगे बढ़ सके.”


“उफ्फ्फ …निहारिका ….. मैं तुम्हे जो बताना चाहता हूँ, अगर तुम वो बात सुनोगी तो ऐसी फालतू बातें नहीं करोगी.”


“अच्छा तो मैं फालतू बातें कर रही हूँ ….ओके  मिस्टर करण मल्होत्रा कल जब मिलना तो बताना की क्या बात करना है मुझसे …हुह …बाय !” गुस्से में निहारिका ने फ़ोन काट दिया .


करण को खोया खोया देख कर मनोहर ने उस से पुछा पर हर बार करण टाल देता था. वो नहीं चाहता था की लोग भी समझे की उसे भी इस बंगले में भूत प्रेत का आभास हुआ है, और वो इस बात से डर गया है, नहीं तो बंगले को बेचने की आखरी उम्मीद भी ख़त्म हो जाएगी.


जैसे जैसे दिन चढ़ता गया वैसे वैसे बंगले में हलचल बढ़ गयी. बहुत से आदमी आये और बंगले की साफ़ सफाई में लग गए. दिन भर के काम में सब व्यस्त थे, पर करण के दिल में एक अनजाना डर था रात का. उसे ना जाने क्यों लग रहा था की कुछ अनहोनी होने वाली है आज रात को.


रात ढल चुकी थी. सरे आदमी अपने घर जा चुके थे. मनोहर की पत्नी रेखा को घर के काम काज सौप दिया गया था. अब वोही घर का खाना बना रही थी. 
खाना खाते खाते देर रात हो चुकी थी. मनोहर और उसकी पत्नी को बंगले के बारे में ज्यादा कुछ नहीं पता था, पर करण आने वाले खतरे को जान गया था. 


खैर काफी रात हो जाने की वजह से करण अपने रूम में चला गया, और मनोहर और उसकी पत्नी अपने कमरे में चले गए.

----------


## xman

> good story
> ...................


तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## xman

करण बिस्तर पर करवाते बदलता रहा पर उसे नींद नहीं आई. आखिर आती भी कैसे जब आपको पता हो की आपके आस पास परलौकिक शक्तियों का वास है. 
काफी देर हो गयी करण को पर उसे नींद नहीं आई. उसने सोचा बाहर हॉल में जाके कुछ टीवी देख ले. 


वो बाहर आके टीवी चलने ही वाला था की उसे मनोहर के कमरे से हल्की लाइट आते हुई दिखी. उसने दबे पाओ कांपते हुए कदमो से मनोहर के कमरे की तरफ पहुच गया और चोर नजरो से खिड़की से अन्दर झाँकने लगा.


“हेल !……यह दोनों तो सेक्स कर रहे है.” 


करण ने अपनी नज़र हटा ली और वापस जाने लगा, पर फिर उसने सोचा की ऐसे भी नींद नहीं आ रही है तो क्यों न लाइव ब्लू फिल्म देख ली जाए. इसीलिए वो वापस खिड़की तक पहुच गया और जगह बना के अन्दर का नज़ारा देखने लगा.


उसने देखा की मनोहर पूरा नंगा बिस्तर के सामने खड़ा है, वहीँ रेखा पेटीकोट और ब्लाउज  में बिस्तर पे बैठ कर उसका खड़ा *** सहला रही है.


“ठीक से हिलाओ मेरी जान …..” मनोहर आहे भरता हुआ रेखा को अपना *** जोर जोर से हिलाने को कहने लगा.


करण ने देखा की मनोहर का *** ज्यादा बड़ा तो नहीं पर ठीक ठाक साइज़ का  था. उसका *** भी उसके चेहरे की तरह ही काला था. रेखा अब *** जोर जोर से हिल्ला रही थी.
“थोडा मुंह में भी ले लो मेरी जान ….” बिना कुछ बोले रेखा ने *** हिलाना बंद कर दिया और *** को जीभ निकाल के चाटने लगी.

----------


## prem.p

कहानी अच्छीजा रही है,मैंअधिक पढ़नेकेलिएउत्साहितहोरहाहूँ...
keep it on...

----------


## prem.p

कहानी अच्छीजा रही है,मैंअधिक पढ़नेकेलिएउत्साहितहोरहाहूँ...
keep it on...

----------


## xman

मनोहर ने आगे हाथ बढ़ा कर रेखा की ब्लाउज का हूक खोल दिया और उसके चुचियो को आजाद कर दिया. करण खिड़की से बाहर यह सब देख रहा था. रेखा गाँव की हट्टी कट्टी महिला थी इसीलिए उसके बोबे भी अच्छे आकार के गोल गोल थे, जिनपे काले काले बड़े निप्पल्स खड़े दिखाई दे रहे थे.


मनोहर जोर जोर से उसके बोबे मसलने लगा और रेखा कराह उठी. वो अभी भी मनोहर का *** अपने गले की गहरायी तक ले रही थी.


“पूरा माल चूस के ही निकालेगी क्या, चल बिस्तर पे लेट जा, आज तेरी *** पेलने का बड़ा मन हो रहा है.” रेखा गूंगी थी इसीलिए वो चुप चाप बिस्तर पे लेट गयी.


मनोहर उसके ऊपर चढ़ और अहिस्ता अहिस्ता उसके पेटीकोट को ऊपर उठाने लगा. जैसे की गाँव की औरतें अन्दर ब्रा पेंटी नहीं पहनती है इसीलिए पेटीकोट उठाये जाने से रेखा की झांटो वाली बुर साफ़ दिखने लगी. काली काली बुर पे झांटो का जंगल था, उसकी *** की फांके काफी बड़ी और मोटी थी.


न तो मनोहर न ही रेखा, किसी को भी नहीं पता था की करण उन दोनों को बाहर खिड़की से देख रहा है. करण उन दोनों की ***** देख कर कुछ पलों के लिए यह भूल ही गया की वो एक भूत बंगले के अन्दर है.


मनोहर ने अपनी बीच की ऊँगली सीढ़ी रेखा की गीली, पानी आई फुद्दी में डाल दी. गूंगी होने के वजह से रेखा कुछ बोल तो  नहीं पाई लेकिन उसके मुह से एक हल्की सिसकारी निकल गयी, जिस से पता चल रहा था की उसे बड़ा मज़ा आ रहा है. मनोहर की उंगली अब तेज़ी से अपना काम कर रही थी. 


कुछ देर ऐसे ही उंगली चोदन के बाद मनोहर ने रेखा की टाँगे फैलाते हुए अपने *** का सुपाडा उसकी *** के मुंह पे रख दिया.


“हम थारे को बहुत प्यार करते है रेखा जी.” कहते हुए मनोहर रेखा के अन्दर समां गया. थोड़ी देर बाद उसके धक्के तेज़ हो गए और रेखा की मुंह से निकलती सिसकिय भी तेज़ हो गयी.

----------


## xman

> कहानी अच्छी जा रही है,मैं अधिक पढ़ने के लिए उत्साहित हो रहा हूँ...
> keep it on...


मित्र मेरा प्रयास यही की की कहानी को जल्दी-जल्दी अपडेट करूँ

----------


## prem.p

कहानी अच्छीजा रही है,मैंअधिक पढ़नेकेलिएउत्साहितहोरहाहूँ...
keep it on...

----------


## xman

“अह्ह्ह …..अब म्हारे को थकान हो रही है, रेखा तू म्हारे ऊपर आजा.” रेखा मनोहर के ऊपर आ गयी और वो बिस्तर पे लेट गया. फिर रेखा ने मनोहर के *** को पकड़ कर अपने हाथो से अपनी पनियायी बुर पे रख कर नीचे बैठ गयी.


गपाक से लौड़े ने अपना रास्ता *** की गहरायी तक खोज लिया और वहाँ जा पंहुचा.
करण यह सब बाहर से देख रहा था, उसकी हालत भी ख़राब हो रही थी. उसे भी रह रह कर निहारिका का तराशा हुआ जिस्म याद आ रहा था. करण जहाँ से उन दोनों को देख रह था वहां से उसको रेखा की पीठ और **** दिखाई दे रही थी पर मनोहर को कुछ नहीं क्यूँ की उसके और करण के बीच रेखा का नंगा जिस्म था. इसीलिए करण अब बेफिक्र हो कर उन दोनों को देख रहा था.


अन्दर ***** जोरो से चल रही थी. नीचे से मनोहर एक हाथ से रेखा की नंगी कमर और दूसरी से उसकी एक चूची पकड़ के तेज़ रफ़्तार से धक्के मर रहा था. रेखा भी अपना पूरा जोर लगा के मनोहर के *** पे ऊपर नीचे बैठ रही थी. पूरे कमरे में ***** ही ***** चल रही थी.


“रेखा ….म्हारी बन्नो ….म्हारा निकल रहा है.” मनोहर कहते हुए रेखा को अपने से चिपका लिया. 


करण समझ गया की मनोहर झड गया है. रेखा की *** में ढेर सारा वीर्य भर गया जो धीरे धीरे बाहर निकलने लगा. दोनों मियां बीवी ***** के बाद पस्त हो गए. कमरे के अन्दर ख़ामोशी छा गयी. 


करण को लगा की इस से पहले उन दोनों को पता चले की वो उन्हें चुपके से देख रहा है, उसे पतली गली से निकल जाना चाहिए. 


करण आखरी बार रेखा की गुदाज़ **** निहार रहा था की रेखा पीछे मुड़ी और करण को देखने लगी.

----------


## xman

करण अचानक से घबरा गया. उसकी चोरी पकड़ी गयी थी, उसे रेखा ने खिड़की के बाहर देख लिया था. करण का चेहरा शर्म से लाल हो गया, पर फिर उसके बाद जो उसने देखा इस से उसका चेहरा शर्म से नहीं खौफ्फ़ और डर से लाल हो गया. 


तभी कमरे में एक ज़ोरदार चीख गूंजी.


“आःह्ह ………” चीख मनोहर की थी.


सामने रेखा अभी भी मनोहर की जांघो के ऊपर बैठी थी, उसकी बुर में उसका *** अभी भी फंसा पड़ा था, जिस से वीर्य धीरे धीरे रिस रहा था. करण ने देखा की रेखा की आँखे खून जैसी लाल हो गयी थी, और उसके लम्बे बाल  जो उसकी **** तक आते थे वो खड़े हो गए थे.


आँखों में खून उतरा देख करण घबरा गया. फिर आई रेखा के हसने की आवाज़. करण को मानो सांप सूंघ गया, जैसे काटो तो खून नहीं . अचानक कमरे का दरवाज़ा खुल गया और जैसे एक रूहानी ताक़त ने उसे कमरे के अन्दर खींच लिया.


रेखा बिस्तर से उतरी, वो अभी भी नंगी थी. उसकी आँखे लाल थी. इसके बाद करण ने जो देखा, उसने उसके होश उड़ा दिए. सामने मनोहर की लाश पड़ी हुई थी. उसका पूरा सीना खून से लथपथ था. चेहरा बुरी तरह से नोच लिया गया था. सीने पे गहरे जख्म थे. लाश की दोनों आँखे निकाल दी गयी थी.

----------


## xman

तेज़ हवाओं से परदे उड़ने लगे थे, खिडकिया जोरो से खटखटाने लगी थी, खिडकियों के कांच चकना चूर हो गए थे. कमरे की लाइट अपने अप्प ओन ऑफ होने लगी थी. वातावरण में एका एक अचानक ठण्ड बहुत बढ़ गयी थी. वो कमरा नहीं नरक लग रहा था, लगता था की दुनिया की सारी रूहानी ताक़त करण के सामने आ गयी थी. ऐसा नज़ारा किसी कमज़ोर दिल वाले के देखने के लिए नहीं था, बड़ा ही खौफ्फ्नाक मंज़र था वहां.


रेखा के नाखूनों पे खून देखकर करण समझ गया की रेखा ने मनोहर की छाती चीर के फाड़ दी है. करण ने जब रेखा को देखा तो उसे अपने सामने मौत दिखाई दी. रेखा उसे ही घूर रही थी.


“इस बंगले में तेरे आने की हिम्मत कैसे हुई ……….अब तू मरेगा …!!!” रेखा के मुह से एक भयंकर आवाज़ निकली जो की एक आदमी की थी. 


करण जानता था की रेखा गूंगी है, पर उसके मुह से आती ऐसी आवाज़ सुन कर उसे येकीन हो  गया की रेखा पे भूत प्रेतों का साया आ गया है.


अगले ही पल रेखा, करण की तरफ बढ़ी और उसे गर्दन से पकड़ के दूर उछाल दिया. उसमे हज़ार हाथियों की ताक़त आ गयी थी. करण सामने रखे शीशे से टकराया जिस से शीशा चकना चूर हो गया. कांच के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े उसकी पीठ में गड गए, उसकी पीठ पीछे से पूरी छलनी हो गयी थी जिस से बहुत खून निकल रहा था, इस से उसे असहनीय दर्द होने लगा. उसकी दाई जांघ में शीशे का एक बड़ा टुकड़ा अन्दर तक धंस गया जिस से बहुत सा खून निकलने लगा.


वो हिम्मत कर के उठने की कोशिश करने लगा पर सामने आती रेखा को देख कर उसकी हिम्मत जवाब दे गयी और वो वहीँ गिर पड़ा.


“मरेगा तू ……जैसे बाकी सब मरे थे वैसे ही मरेगा.” रेखा शैतानो वाली आवाज़ में दहाड़ रही थी.


वो आगे बड़ी और करण को उठाया और उसकी आँखों में घूर घूर के देखने लगी. साफ़ साफ़ शैतान की नज़र थी उसमे, आँखें खून जैसी लाल थी उसकी. करण के अलावा अगर कोई और कमज़ोर दिल का होता तो वही हार्ट अटैक  से मर जाता. 


“यह बंगला मेरा है …..और मिहिका भी मेरी है…..कोई भी इस बंगले में कदम भी रखेगा तो उसे सिर्फ मौत मिलेगी.” रेखा के बदन से प्रेत की आवाज़ आ रही थी.


करण को आज अपना काल अपने सामने दिख रहा था, उसे अब लगने लगा था की वो आज यहाँ इस भूत बंगला से उसकी लाश ही बाहर जाएगी. आखिर एक इंसान एक पारलौकिक शक्ति का सामना कर भी कैसे सकता है. रेखा के नाज़ुक शरीर में शैतानी ताक़त आ गयी थी. उसने करण की गर्दन पकड़ ली और दबाने लगी. वो पूरा जोर लगा के अपने आपको बचने की बेकार कोशिश कर रहा था. आज तो जैसे उसकी मौत तय थी.

----------


## xman

करण का दम घुटने लगा पर रेखा ने उसकी गर्दन नहीं छोड़ी. तभी अचानक एक चमत्कार हुआ. करण ने देखा की एक सफ़ेद रौशनी उस कमरे में आई, जो एक धुंधली आकृति में बदल गयी जो किसी लड़की की थी.


“मुझे बचा लो ……मैंने सालो से तुम्हारा इंतज़ार किया है …मुझे छोड़ के मत जाना ….” उस आकृति की आवाज़ आई, और तभी करण, रेखा की पकड़ से आज़ाद हो गया.


वो समझ गया की वो वही लड़की थी जिसे उसने पिछली रात उसका बलात्कार होते देखा था.


करण अपने पूरे जी जान से भागने लगा. उसकी पूरी पीठ लहू लुहान थी कांच चुभ जाने से, जीस से उसको बहुत दर्द हो रहा था. कुछ कांच के टुकड़े उसकी जांघ में भी चुभ गए थे जिस से बहुत खून निकल रहा था. फिर भी वो लडखडाता हुआ उस भूत बंगले से दूर भाग गया. 


वो यहाँ एक मनोहर को ही जानता था पर अब तो उसकी भी दर्दनाक मौत हो चुकी थी. यह सब इतना जल्दी हुआ की उसे मनोहर की मौत का गम महसूस करने का भी समय नहीं मिला.


बदहवास सा, पागल सा, वो बस बंगले से जितना दूर हो सके भाग जाना चाहता था. उसके समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा था की वो कहाँ जाए. बाहर कुल्फी जमा देने वाली ठण्ड थी. वो इस अनजान शहर में किसी को भी नहीं जानता था, और वो भी इस वक़्त आधी रात को तो वो कहीं किसी की मदद भी नहीं ले सकता था.

----------


## xman

मित्रों रात काफी हो चुकी है आगे का अपडेट कल तब तक आप लोग कॉमेंट्स देते रहें कहानी पसंद आने पर रेपो देना न भूलें * बटन दबाकर

----------


## dhanrajk75

यार जोरदार कहानी है

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे का भाग पोस्ट करो भाई

----------


## drvijay

आगे का भाग पोस्ट करो भाई

----------


## xman

> आगे का भाग पोस्ट करो भाई


मित्र थोडा सब्र करो मैं समय मिलते ही पोस्ट करूँगा

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही रोमांच से भरपुर है ये कहानी पढते पढते रोंगटे खड़े हो गए है दोस्त.....लाजवाब कहानी चल रही है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

आगे की स्टोरी लिखे भाई जी 
मेरे को इन्तजार रहेगा

----------


## prince of meerut

xman ji ki kamaan  ek aur behtareen teer ***** ja chuka hai 
jiska hum log besabri se intezaar kar rahe hai

----------


## Balrajg1970

*बहुत ही रोमांच से भरपुर है ये कहानी पढते पढते रोंगटे खड़े हो गए है दोस्त.....लाजवाब कहानी चल रही है.
Please update*

----------


## devilking78626

बड़ी अच्छी कहानी है मित्र पर हांटेड से मिलती है........................ फिर भी रेपों ................................

----------


## rajrawat

Plz aage ki kahani jaldi post karo.

----------


## vickky681

मुझे लगता है क्स्मन भाई को तरसाने मैं बहुत मजा अता है

----------


## xman

> मुझे लगता है क्स्मन भाई को तरसाने मैं बहुत मजा अता है


ऐसा नहीं है मित्र मुझे समय कम मिल प् रहा है रविवार को मैंने काफी अपडेट दिया है मैं पहले ही बता चूका हूँ की लिखने में समय लगता है रविवार को मैंने १० घंटे इस कहानी को अपडेट करने में लगायें है रोजाना तो इतना समय मिल नहीं सकता

----------


## xman

> Plz aage ki kahani jaldi post karo.


तारीफ के लिए आप सभी का दिल से शुक्रिया आज मैं अपडेट दे दूंगा

----------


## xman

> Plz aage ki kahani jaldi post karo.





> बड़ी अच्छी कहानी है मित्र पर हांटेड से मिलती है........................ फिर भी रेपों ................................





> *बहुत ही रोमांच से भरपुर है ये कहानी पढते पढते रोंगटे खड़े हो गए है दोस्त.....लाजवाब कहानी चल रही है.
> Please update*





> xman ji ki kamaan  ek aur behtareen teer ***** ja chuka hai 
> jiska hum log besabri se intezaar kar rahe hai





> आगे की स्टोरी लिखे भाई जी 
> मेरे को इन्तजार रहेगा





> *बहुत ही रोमांच से भरपुर है ये कहानी पढते पढते रोंगटे खड़े हो गए है दोस्त.....लाजवाब कहानी चल रही है.*


तारीफ के लिए आप सभी का दिल से शुक्रिया आज मैं अपडेट दे दूं

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 10: प्यारे पंछी

वो लडखडाता, गिरता पड़ता एक घर के सामने आ गया जिसे वो जानता था. उसने घंटी बजायी, पर किसी ने दरवज़ा नहीं खोला.


“निहारिका प्लीज़ दरवाज़ा खोलो……….” करण दरवाज़ा पीटते हुए बोला.


दरवाज़ा खुला और नाईट गाउन  पहनी निहारिका बाहर आई. “अरे…करण मल्होत्रा .….तुम इस वक़्त आधी रात को यहाँ ?” निहारिका करण को ऐसे इस हालत में देख कर हैरान थी.


करण ने उसकी बात नहीं सुनी और उसके बगल से होता हुआ घर के अन्दर घुस के दरवाज़ा अन्दर से लोक  कर लिया. घर में शान्ति फैली हुई थी, निहारिका अभी भी करण को हैरानी से देखी जा रही थी.


“आखिर हुआ क्या ….कुछ तो बोलो …” निहारिका भी अब घबरा गयी.


“उस्सस….उस्सस….बंग  ले में भूत प्रेत है ...” करण हकलाते हुए बोला, बाहर जोरो की ठण्ड पड़ रही थी इसलिए वो ठण्ड से कांप रहा था.


“क्या ? …..तुम मजाक तो नहीं कर रहे हो.” निहारिका ने कहा.


“नहीं … निहारिका मैं सच कह रहा हूँ ……पहले तो मैंने भी विश्वास नहीं किया पर अब तो मुझे यकीन से भी भी ज्यादा यकीन है की वो बंगला भूतिया है ……मैं जिस आदमी के साथ तुम्हारे पास आया था न ….उसका  नाम मनोहर था …… और अभी अभी उस …उस …आत्मा ने उसे मार दिया ….” करण अभी भी दहशत में था, वो बुरी तरह से हांफ रहा था. रह रह कर उसे मनोहर की लाश और रेखा का खुनी रूप याद आ रहा था.


“क्या ..???...वो आदमी मर गया.” निहारिका के भी रोंगटे खड़े हो गए.


निहारिका करण को इस हालत में देख कर काफी परेशान हो गयी. गाँव के लोग उस बंगले को भूतिया बताते थे पर वो मोडर्न लड़की थी, पढ़ी लिखी थी, इसीलिए उसे इन बातो पे विश्वास नहीं था.

----------


## xman

“प्लीज़ रिलेक्स करण !….तुम यहाँ बैठो मैं तुम्हारे लिए ओरेंज जूस  लाती हूँ …” निहारिका ने प्यार से करण के कंधो पर हाथ रख कर उसे समझाने की कोशिश की.


“कैसे रिलेक्स करू निहा ……जब से मैं उस बंगले में आया हूँ तब से मेरे साथ ऐसी ऐसी घटनाये हो रही है, जिस से अगर मेरी जगह कोई और होता तो ज़रूर पागल हो जाता.” करण ने निहारिका के हाथो को जोर से थाम लिया. उसकी कोमल हाथो की गर्मी उसे अच्छी लग रही थी.


“तुम पहले बैठो, मैं तुम्हारे लिए जूस लाती हूँ, फिर तुम मुझे शुरू से सारी बात बताओ…” कहके निहारिका ने करण को सोफा पे बैठा दिया और खुद उसके लिए जूस लाने चली गयी. 


करण अभी भी सदमे में था. वो दिमागी रूप से बहुत थक गया था. जिस पीने और निहारिका के प्यारे से चेहरे को देखने के बाद उसे थोडा सुकून  आया.


“ओह्ह माय गोड ….यह क्या हुआ तुम्हे …?...तुम्हारे पीठ से खून निकल रहा है..” निहारिका की नज़र अचानक ही करण के लहू लुहानपीठ पे पड़ी. करण का टीशर्ट पीछे से पूरा खून से सन्न गया था.


“समझलो मैं बस किसी तरह से भगा हूँ उस भूतिया बंगले से …” करण ने कहा.


“तुम्हारे थिघ्स से भी खून निकल रह है …” निहारिका करण के घाव देख के परेशान हो गयी.


“कोई बात नहीं मामूली सा ज़ख्म है, ठीक हो जायेगा अपने आप.”


“तुम पागल हो गए हो क्या ? ऐसे घाव को अगर खुला छोड़ दिया तो संक्रमण  हो सकता है समझे ….मैं किसी डॉक्टर को बुलाती हूँ .”

----------


## xman

“नहीं निहारिका ….प्लीज़ रहने दो, इतनी आधी रात को डॉक्टर कैसे आएगा.” 


“अरे ऐसे कैसे चलेगा …..अच्छा चलो ठीक है डॉक्टर को नहीं बुलवाना मत बुलवाओ, कम से कम मुझे तो ड्रेससिंग करने दो अपने घाव की.” निहारिका ने बड़े प्यार से कहा. उसके बोलने में करण के प्रति लगाव था, जो सिर्फ आम दोस्त में नहीं हो सकता था. यह रिश्ता दोस्ती से कही आगे जाने वाला था. धीरे धीरे उनमे प्यार के बीज पनपने लगे थे.


करण की ख़ामोशी को उसकी हामी समझ कर निहारिका उठ के फर्स्ट-एड-बॉक्स लाने चली गयी. 


“चलो मेरे बेडरूम में, वहां आग जल रही है, यहाँ पे बहुत ठण्ड है ….वहीँ पर तुम्हारे घाव की ड्रेससिंग हो जाएगी.” निहारिका ने कहा.


“बेडरूम में …? वो भी अकेले, आधी रात को जाना अच्छा नहीं होगा, अगर किसी ने देख लिया तो क्या सोचेगा.” करण को थोड़ी शर्म भी आ रही थी.


“तुम सही में पागल हो …यहाँ मैं अकेली हूँ ….और तुम्हे फ़िक्र करने की ज़रुरत नहीं है की लोग क्या सोचेंगे …समझे.” निहारिका ने फिर वोही प्यार से अदा के साथ कहा और करण का हाथ पकड़ के उसे अपने कंधे पे सहारा दे के अपने बेडरूम में ले गयी.


“थैंक्स निहा ….अगर तुम ना होती तो मैं इस वक़्त कहाँ जाता ?” करण निहारिका का सहारा लेकर उसके बेड पे बैठ गया.

----------


## xman

“अब प्लीज़ थैंक्स मत कहो …..अगर मैं तुम्हारी ‘पत्नी’ होती तब भी क्या तुम मुझे थैंक्स कहते ...” निहारिका ने जाने अनजाने में बहुत बड़ी बात कह दी. उसके मन  में जो था वो ना चाहकर भी बाहर आ गया. 


निहारिका की बात सुनकर करण ने उसकी तरफ देखा और देखता ही रह गया. सारे जहाँ की मासूमियत उस हूर की परी के चेहरे में समायी थी. किसी आदमी के जीवन में अगर उसको एक प्यारी सी औरत का साथ मिल जाये तो उसकी सारी मुश्किलें आसान हो जाती है. 


वो हर सुख-दुःख में आपका साथ देती है, लडती है, झगडती है, फिर भी अपने जीवन साथी को बहुत प्यार करती है, और ज़रुरत पड़ने पे अपनी जान दे भी सकती है और ले भी सकती है.


“ऐसे क्या देख रहे हो मुझ में …. ?” निहारिका ने करण को अपने तरफ देखते हुए पाया.


करण हल्का सा झेंप गया, उसके गोरे चेहरे पे हलकी लाली सी आ गई. निहारिका को भी पता चल गया था की करण उसको पसंद करने लगा है. कुछ देर दोनों में कोई बात नहीं हुई. करण एक अच्छे व्यक्तित्व का लड़का था, आम तौर पर उसे लडकियों से बातें करने में कोई हीच-किचाहट नहीं होती थी, पर निहारिका के सामने उसकी बोलती बंद हो जाती थी.

----------


## xman

दोनों को आँखों देखा प्यार हो गया था. करण की ज़िन्दगी में बहुत सी लडकिय आई और गयी पर आज निहारिका ने ही उसके दिल की घंटी बजायी थी. निहारिका के कॉलेज में भी कई लड़के उसके पीछे घुमते थे, पर वो किसी को घास नहीं डालती थी. शायद उसकी किस्मत में करण से ही मिलना लिखा था.

निहारिका उठी और कमरे में लगे फायर-प्लेस जहाँ आग जलाई जाती है उसे जला दिया. बाहर ठण्ड बहुत पड़ रही थी, और इस ठण्ड में करण की हालत बहुत ख़राब थी, उसे गर्मी की सख्त ज़रुरत थी.


“चलो अपना टीशर्ट उतारो ….ड्रेससिंग करना है.” निहारिका ने कहा.


“नहीं ….तुम ऐसे ही ड्रेससिंग कर दो …” 


“अरे तुम तो लडकियों की तरह शर्मा रहे हो …..अगर टीशर्ट नहीं उतारोगे तो मैं ड्रेससिंग नहीं कर पाऊँगी.” निहारिका ने बिना करण के जवाब का इंतज़ार के जबरदस्ती उसका टीशर्ट उतर दिया.


कमरे में ज्यादा रौशनी नहीं थी, बस आग जलने से थोड़ी रौशनी आ रही थी, जिसमे करण की गोरी छाती चमक रही थी. निहारिका भी अपने मन में उसके रूप की प्रशंसा किये बगैर ना रह सकी. उसका मन करण की छाती से लिपट जाने का कर रहा था.


पीठ के घाव की ड्रेससिंग में थोडा वक़्त लग गया. जिस प्रेम भाव से निहारिका करण की ड्रेससिंग कर रही थी वैसे शायद कोई पत्नी ही अपने पति के लिए कर सकती थी.


“चलो अब अपनी जींस उतारो, तुम्हारी जांघो की भी ड्रेससिंग करनी है.”


“अरे मैं पेंट नहीं उतार सकता …प्लीज़ समझा करो.” करण को शर्म तो आ ही रही थी.


निहारिका ने भी इसपे ज्यादा जोर नहीं दिया और उसके पेंट को जांघ तक चढ़ा कर उसके घावो की मरहम पट्टी कर दी. दवाई देने के बाद उसने करण को अपने बिस्तर पर लिटा दिया. अब करण को बेहतर महसूस हो रहा था.


“निहारिका ….तुम सच में बहुत स्वीट हो ….” 


“अच्छा अच्छा ठीक है ज्यादा तारीफ करने की ज़रुरत नहीं है, तुम आराम करो, सुबह होने में बस तीन चार घंटे है.”


“पर तुम सोने कहाँ जाओगी...”


“तुम मेरी फ़िक्र मत करो, मैं बगल वाले रूम में सो जाउंगी …और अब तुम रिलेक्स करो…गुड नाईट.” निहारिका ने प्यार से करण के माथे पे किस किया और उसे रजाई ओढा के कमरे से बाहर चली गयी.


रजाई ओढ़ते ही करण को उसमे से निहारिका के जिस्म की खुशबू आई, और वो उसमे मदहोश हो गया. उसे कब नींद आ गयी उसे पता ही नहीं चला.

----------


## masumface

Are bhai kahani jaldi post karo ab ruka nahin jata hai bahut achi kahani hai ho sake to mere ko iska link send karo jaha yah puri kahani padne ko mil jaye

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 11: बंगले पर दुबारा आना 

सुबह के करीब दस बज रहे थे. करण की ज़िन्दगी में जो आंधी तूफ़ान आया हुआ था उस से वो बहुत थक गया था. निहारिका उसको जगाने के लिए अपने कमरे में आई.


“उठो …..देखो धुप निकल आई है, और बाहर आके चाय पिलो, तुम्हे अच्छा लगेगा ...” निहारिका ने फिर बड़े प्यार से करण के माथे को चूमा और उसे अपने पापा का एक शर्ट देके बाहर चली गयी.


करण तो उस युवती के सम्मोहन में मोहित हो गया था. जिस अदा से निहारिका करण से बात करती थी, उसका इतना ख़याल रख रही थी, उस से उसका दिल घायल हो गया था. वो उठ गया और बाहर गार्डन में आ गया. अच्छी खासी धुप खिली थी, और ठण्ड भी थोड़ी कम थी.


करण, निहारिका के बगल में एक खाली कुर्सी पर बैठ गया. निहारिका ने एक सफ़ेद रंग की चूड़ीदार सलवार कमीज़ और लाल रंग का राजस्थानी दुपट्टा पहन रखा था. बिना मेकअप के भी वो बहुत खूबसूरत लग रही थी. 


करण उसको देखता रह गया लेकिन उसको रात में हुए उस लड़की का बलात्कार याद आ गया. वोही चेहरा वोही शक्ल, वो लड़की हूँ-ब-हूँ निहारिका से मिलती थी, जैसे उसकी कोई जुड़वां बहन हो. उस लड़की के साथ घटे उस घटना ने करण को मायूस कर दिया.


“अब कैसा फील हो रहा है ….?” निहारिका ने पुछा, और चाय पीने लगी.


“कल रात से बेहतर है, पर थोडा दर्द अभी भी बाकि है.” करण ने भी चाय का कप उठा लिया.


“अच्छा कल  हुआ क्या था, जो तुम आधी रात को यहाँ आने पर मजबूर हो गए …?”

----------


## xman

“अगर उस बंगले से नहीं भागता तो पक्का जिंदा नहीं बचता …” 


“क्या …!!! यह क्या कह रहे हो …???” निहारिका भौचक्की रह गयी.


“हाँ कल रात मुझपे जानलेवा हमला हुआ था.”


“नो वे….ऐसा नहीं हो सकता, तुम्हे कौन नुकसान पहुँचाना चाहेगा, तुम तो यहाँ नए हो ना.”


“मुझे ही क्या, अब तो मुझे यकीन हो गया है की, कोई भी अगर उस बंगले में रहेगा तो उसे सिर्फ मौत मिलेगी.”


“माय गोड …मुझे यकीन नहीं हो रहा की तुम्हारे जैसे पढ़े लिखे, और लन्दन में रहने वाले लड़के को भी इन अन्धविश्वासो पर यकीन  होगा.”


“मुझे सच में पहले यकीन नहीं था, पर जो  मेरे साथ इन चंद दिनों से हो रहा है, वो सिर्फ मैं ही जानता हूँ...”


“करण लगता है की तुम्हारा कल कोई एक्सिडेंट हो गया होगा, जो  तुम्हें याद नहीं है और उसी के सदमे में तुम ऐसी बहकी-बहकी बातें कर रहे हो.” निहारिका को करण की बातो पर यकीन नहीं हो रहा था.


“तो तुम्हें क्या लगता है की मैं पागल हूँ …..और मेरे साथ कोई एक्सिडेंट वगैरह नहीं हुआ ……खैर छोडो जब तुम्हे मेरी बातो पर यकीन ही नहीं है, तो मैं आगे बात नहीं करना चाहता.” करण को गुस्सा आ रहा था, जिस मुसीबतों से वो गुजरा था उसके बाद कोई आप पे भरोसा ना करे तो गुस्सा तो आयेगा ही.


“अरे प्लीज़ नाराज़ मत हो …..आई ऍम सॉरी.” निहारिका ने मासूम सी शक्ल बनायीं और हल्के से अपने कान पकड़ लिया माफ़ी मांगने के लिए. उसका प्यारा सा क्यूट सा चेहरा देख कर करण सब गुस्सा भूल गया.

----------


## dhanrajk75

थोडा और आगे बडो भाई ..........................

----------


## xman

“अच्छा कल तुम मुझसे फ़ोन पर कह रहे थे की तुम्हें मुझसे कोई ज़रूरी बात करनी है …?” निहारिका को फ़ोन की बात याद गयी.


“छोडो यार जब तुम्हें मुझपे यकीन ही नहीं है ….तो बता के क्या फायदा.”


“ओह्ह कमऑन करण, तुमपे मुझे खुद से भी ज्यादा यकीन है …अब जल्दी से बताओ तुम्हें क्या कहना था ...”


“निहारिका, मैं जो भी कहने जा रहा हूँ उसे बड़े ध्यान से सुनना, और मेरी बातों का बुरा मत मानना.” करण गंभीर हो गया और अपनी कुर्सी निहारिका के और पास करके ठीक उसके बगल में बैठ गया.


“अरे मैं क्यों बुरा मानूंगी, जो भी है जल्दी से बताओ.” निहारिका बेसब्र हो गयी थी, उसे तो बस जानना था की आखिर ऐसी क्या चीज़ थी जिस से उस दिन करण इतना परेशान हो गया था.


“तो फिर ठीक है तो सुनो …..परसों रात मैं बंगले में अकेला था, मनोहर अपनी बीवी को लाने अपने गाँव गया हुआ था. मैं बाहर हॉल में अभी सोया ही था की मेरे कानो में आवाज़ पड़ी.” करण ने चाय की चुस्की लेते हुए कहा.


“कैसी आवाज़ ….?” निहारिका ने  पुछा.


“एक लड़की की …..ऐसा लग रहा था वो मेरा नाम लेके मुझे अपने तरफ बुला रही है.”


“कौन थी वो …?” निहारिका ने फिर सवाल किया.


“मुझे नहीं पता ….” करण ने जवाब दिया.


“खैर मैं उठ गया और उस आवाज़ का पीछा करने लगा और अपने बंगले के ऊपर वाली मंजिल के एक कमरे के बाहर पहुच गया.” उसने बात जारी रखते हुए कहा.

----------


## xman

“वहां पहुच के मैंने दरवाज़ा खोलना चाहा, पर दरवाज़ा अपने आप अन्दर से बंद था, मैं अन्दर नहीं जा पा रहा था.”


करण बोलते जा रहा था और निहारिका का मुंह हैरत से खुलता जा रहा था, “अन्दर पूरे कमरे में धुंध फैली हुई थी, कुछ भी सही से नहीं दिखाई दे रहा था, फिर भी मैंने कोशिश कर के अन्दर देखा तो मुझे वहां एक लड़की दिखाई दी, उसने लाल लहंगा पहना हुआ था और एक आदमी भी था वहां.”


निहारिका चुप-चाप सब सुन रही थी.


“पहले तो मुझे लगा की कोई चोर उचक्के घुस आये है बंगले में, मैंने उन्हें पुलीस की धमकी भी दी, पर मानो मेरी आवाज़ अन्दर ही नहीं जा रही थी.”


करण बोलके थोड़ी देर रुका….


“फिर देखते ही देखते वो आदमी उस लड़की पर झपट पड़ा ….और ….और …उसका बलात्कार करने लगा.” करण रुआंसा हो गया. उसकी आँखे हलकी नाम हो गयी, और उसका गला बैठ गया.


“ओह माय गोड ….यह तुम क्या कह रहे हो ….?” निहारिका को अपने कानो पर यकीन नहीं हो रहा था.


“वो बलात्कार बहुत ही दर्दनाक था ….मैंने बहुत कोशिश करी की मैं उस लड़की को बचा सकूँ, पर दरवाज़ा खुलने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा था.” करण ने अपनी आँखों से आंसू पूंछते हुए कहा.


“यानी उस लड़की का रेप हो गया …….और तुम बस देखते ही रहे ..”


“तुम पूरी बात सुनो तो पहले …….जब उस लड़की का बलात्कार हो गया, फिर उसने पास रखी तलवार उठाई और अपना बलात्कार करने वाले आदमी के सीने में घोंप दी.”


“इसके बाद उस लड़की ने अपने कुवारे जिस्म की अपवित्रता की दुहाई देते हुए वो तलवार अपने पेट में भी घोंप ली और वहीँ दम तोड़ दिया.” 


निहारिका का मुंह खुला का खुला रह गया.

----------


## xman

“उसके बाद दरवाज़े का लोक अपने आप खुल गया और जैसे ही मैं अन्दर गया तो मुझे वो कमरा पूरा खाली दिखाई दिया ….वो लड़की और वो आदमी की लाशें गायब हो गयी थी ….सब कुछ वैसे ही नोर्मल हो गया था, जैसे वहां कुछ हुआ ही ना हो.”


“पर ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है ……इट इज इम्पोसिबल …” निहारिका को करण की बातों पर यकीन नहीं हो रहा था.


“पर यह सब बताने के लिए मैंने तुम्हे उस दिन फ़ोन नहीं किया था …….” करण फिर गंभीर हो गया.


“तो फिर किसलिए फ़ोन किया था तुमने …….” निहारिका को एक के बाद एक शोक मिल रहे थे.


“उस लड़की के मरने से पहले मुझे उस लड़की की शक्ल एक पल के लिए देखने को मिल गयी ……”


“कौन थी वो ……” निहारिका ने पुछा


“वो तुम थी ……उसकी शक्ल हूँ-ब-हूँ तुमसे मिलती थी.”


“क्या ….!!!” निहारिका पे जैसे एटम बम्ब गिर गया हो . वो अपनी कुर्सी से उठ खड़ी हुई. उसके कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था की उसे करण की बातों पर विश्वास करना चाहिए या नहीं.

----------


## pachis

yaar jaldi say update kar do raha nahee jata rapu-A+++++

----------


## xman

“मुझे पता है तुम्हे मेरी बातों पर यकीन नहीं होगा …..” करण भी उठ खड़ा हुआ और निहारिका के पास जाकर उसका हाथ थाम लिया.


निहारिका ने करण का हाथ झटक दिया और उसके गालो पर तमाचा मार दिया, “तुम मेरे साथ मजाक क्यूँ कर रहे हो, मुझे लगता है तुम्हे डॉक्टर के पास चलना चाहिए, तुम्हे गहरा सदमा लगा है …..” 


निहारिका के हाथ झटकने से और तमाचे से करण को बहुत बुरा लगा. फिर भी उसने अपने आप को संभाला.


“मजाक और मैं तुम्हारे साथ…….ओह गिव मी ए ब्रेक …….मजाक तो ज़िन्दगी ने मेरे साथ किया है, तुम्हें क्या लगता है यह जो घाव है मेरे जिस्म पर वो किसने दिए हैं, किसने मुझपे जानलेवा हमला किया, किसने उस निर्दोष मनोहर को मार डाला, किसने उन सारे लोगों की जान ली जो कभी उस बंगले में रुके थे …..मैं जब से उस बंगले में आया हूँ तब से मेरे साथ डरावनी घटनाये हो रही है ….” करण दांत पीसता हुआ बोला.


मारने को तो निहारिका ने तमाचा मार दिया गुस्से में पर अब वो सॉरी फील कर रही थी …उसने अपना मुंह खोला ही था सॉरी कहने के लिए की तभी करण फिर बोल पड़ा
.
“मिस निहारिका चौहान ……मैं होता कौन हूँ आपसे मजाक करने वाला …और यह सच है की, जिसके साथ ऐसी घटनाएं होती है, सिर्फ वोही समझ सकता है इन बातों को ……खैर जाने दीजिये आप नहीं समझेंगी मुझे ….” कहते हुए करण ने अपना मूंह फेर लिया, और जाने लगा.


निहारिका उसे जाते जाते देख रही थी. वो करण का हाथ झटक कर उसका दिल  नहीं दुखाना चाहती थी. उसे ग्लानी होने लगी अपने ऊपर.


पर जाते-जाते करण मुड कर वापस निहारिका को देखा, “निहारिका …..आई ऍम सॉरी मैंने कल रात से तुम्हें तकलीफ दे रहा हूँ ….एंड थैंक्स फॉर यौर केयर…..मैं अब और तुमपे बोझ नहीं बन सकता ….गुडबाय.” और करण लड़खड़ाते हुए जाने लगा.

----------


## shashi009

बहुत ही बढ़िया और सुन्दर अपडेट है दोस्त........कहानी पढकर बहुत मजा आ रहा है.

----------


## xman

“प्लीज़ करण ……….आई ऍम सॉरी.” निहारिका ने चिल्ला के कहा, जिसे सुनकर करण के कदम ठहर गए.


करण वापस मुड़ा तो निहारिका दौड़ कर उसके पास आई और उसके गले लग गयी.


“कहाँ जा रहे थे तुम ………और दोबारा कभी अपने आप को मुझपे बोझ मत कहना वरना मैं तुमसे कभी बात नहीं करुँगी ...” उसने करण की छाती पर बनावटी गुस्से और प्यार से दो चार मुक्के जड़ दिए.


“मैं अपने बंगले पे जा रहा हूँ और अपना सामान पैक कर के वापस लन्दन चला जाऊंगा ….बस तुमसे आखरी बार गुडबाय कह रहा था.” करण ने कठोरता से कहा.


निहारिका की आँखों में आंसू आ गए. वो अपनी किस्मत को कोस रही थी, पहली बार तो उसे किसी से प्यार हुआ था, और अब वो भी उसे छोड़ के जा रहा है. वो किसी भी तरह करण को अपने पास रोक लेना चाहती थी.


“मेरी बातो का इतना बुरा मान गए की मुझे छोड़ के जा रहे हो …….” निहारिका ने सीधे करण की आँखों में आँखे ड़ाल के देखा. उसकी आँखों से आंसू गिर के उसके कोमल गालो को भिगो रहे थे.


“तुम मुझे पागल समझती हो, डॉक्टर के पास ले जाना चाहती हो ……तो मैं तुम्हारी मुश्किलें आसान कर रहा हूँ …..मैं खुद ही लन्दन चला जाऊंगा और वह अपने इस पागल दिमाग का इलाज करा लूँगा …इसी बहाने तुम्हारे पैसे भी बच जायेंगे....हुह .” करण ने निहारिका को अपने सीने से झटके से दूर करते हुए कहा.

----------


## xman

> बहुत ही बढ़िया और सुन्दर अपडेट है दोस्त........कहानी पढकर बहुत मजा आ रहा है.


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## xman

“प्लीज़ करण मुझे ऐसे छोड़  कर मत जाओ ……” निहारिका वहीँ रोने लगी.


“तुम हमारी दोस्ती ऐसे नहीं तोड़ के जा सकते …….” निहारिका कहना तो ‘प्यार’ चाहती थी ‘दोस्ती’ की जगह ….पर बस कह ना सकी.


करण उसे इग्नोर कर के लड़खड़ाते हुए आगे बढ़ गया, उसकी जांघो में अभी भी दर्द हो रहा था. वो ना तो उस बंगले में और ना ही इंडिया में अब और रुकना चाहता था.


निहारिका करण को जाते देखती रही. वो समझ गयी थी की अब करण रुकने वाला नहीं है. पर क्या करे दिल के हाथो मजबूर होके वो फिर करण की ओर दौड़ पड़ी और उसका हाथ थाम लिया.


उसने अपने आंसू पूंछते हुए कहा, “पता नहीं तुम मुझे कौन से गुनाह की सजा दे रहे हो …..खैर अभी तुम्हारे घाव पूरी तरह से ठीक नहीं हुए है ….तुम्हें बंगले तक मैं छोड़ देती हूँ....” 


वो मुड़ी और अपने घर से अपने कार की चाभी ले आई. कार स्टार्ट कर के वो करण के पास आई और दरवाज़ा खोल दिया. करण उसे इग्नोर कर के आगे बढ़ने लगा. वो भी यह सब अपने दिल पे पत्थर रख के कर रहा था. उसने एक बार निहारिका की तरफ देखा जो ड्राईवर की सीट पे बैठी उसके बगल में धीरे-धीरे गाड़ी चला रही थी.


“प्लीज़ …………….” निहारिका ने रिक्वेस्ट किया.

----------


## xman

इस बार करण निहारिका को मना नहीं कर पाया और उसके बगल में कार में बैठ गया. जैसे जैसे कार बंगले की तरफ जाती जा रही थी, वैसे वैसे करण की दिल की धड़कन बढती जा रही थी. 


रास्ते भर दोनों ने एक दुसरे से कुछ बात नहीं की बस निहारिका धीरे-धीरे सुबकती रही. उसके आंसू रुक ही नहीं रहे थे. अब करण का दिल इतना भी कठोर नहीं था की जिस से वो प्यार करता था उसे ऐसे रोते हुए हालत में उसे हमेशा के लिए छोड़ के चला जाये.


थोड़ी ही देर में निहारिका की कार बंगले पर पहुँच गयी. सामने पुलीस की बहुत सी गाड़ियाँ खड़ी थी, और आस-पास के गाँव के लोगों का हुजूम इकट्टा हो गया था. बहुत से पुलिसवाले इधर उधर घूम रहे थे, कुछ के पास तो खोजी कुत्ते भी थे.


निहारिका आज पहली बार इस बंगले पर आ रही थी. हालाँकि उसने कई बार रास्ते से गुजरते हुए इस बंगले को देखा था पर वो आज पहली बार इसके अन्दर जाने वाली थी.


कार रुकते ही निहारिका उसमे से उतर गयी और एक नज़र बंगले पे डाली. उस बंगले को देख के ही कोई भी कह सकता था की दुनिया भर की मनहूसियत उस बंगले में भरी हुई है. गार्डन्स तो थे पर उसमे पौधे बिना पानी के सूख के मर गए थे. बंगले के चारो तरफ नीम के बड़े बड़े पेड़ थे पर वो सब भी मर गए थे जैसे उन्हें किसी ने सदियों से भी पानी नहीं दिया हो. पूरा बंगला बेजान और बंजर लग रहा था.

----------


## shashi009

:lips:....    :clap: .....   :lips:......    :clap:

----------


## RASHMIJI

kahani bahut hi achi ja rahi hai. main to apki kayal ho gaye xman ji.

----------


## xman

> kahani bahut hi achi ja rahi hai. main to apki kayal ho gaye xman ji.


आपका शुक्रिया रश्मिजी आपसे निवेदन है की आप हिंदी में लिखना शुरू कर दें http://www.google.com/transliterate

----------


## xman

निहारिका ने देखा की करण अभी भी कार में ही है. उसे लग गया की करण उस बंगले में जाने से घबरा रहा है.


“कमओन ??? बाहर आओ, मैं हूँ ना ………” उसने प्यार से मुस्कुरा के कहा.


करण, मरता क्या ना करता, इसीलिए वो बाहर आ गया. बंगले को एक नज़र देख के ही उसकी रूह कांप गयी. सिलसिलेवार उसे सारी घटनाएं याद आती चली गयी जो उसके साथ घटी थी इस बंगले में आने के बाद.


तभी दोनों ने देखा की एक पुलीस वाला उनकी ओर आ रहा है.


“मैडम आप लोग कौन है…….? और यह क्या कर रही है….?” उस पुलीस वाले ने निहारिका से कहा.


“ऑफिसर मेरा नाम निहारिका चौहान है, मैं मशहूर वकील संतोष चौहान की बेटी हूँ.” निहारिका ने अपना परिचय दिया.


“अरे संतोष सर को कौन नहीं जानता, अक्सर हमारी मुलाकात होती रहती है उनसे ………पर आपने बताया नहीं की आप यहाँ कैसे …?” उस पुलिसवाले ने कहा.


“वो एक्चुअली ऑफिसर मैं यहाँ अपने दोस्त को ड्रॉप करने आई थी अपनी कार से …..” निहारिका ने जवाब दिया.


उस पुलिसवाले ने एक नज़र डाली करण के ऊपर. “आपके साथ यह महाशय कौन है …?” उसने पुछा.

----------


## xman

“कहा ना ऑफिसर यह मेरा दोस्त है …..करण मल्होत्रा, यह इस बंगले का मालिक है, कुछ दिन पहले ही लन्दन से आया है …” निहारिका ने जवाब दिया.

“यहाँ यह सब क्या हो रहा है ऑफिसर …..आपलोग यहाँ ….और यह गाँव वाले ….? इस बार करण ने सवाल किया.

“जब आप इस बंगले के मालिक है तो आपको पता होना चाहिए की यहाँ दो-दो खून हो गए है.” पुलिसवाले ने गंभीरता से कहा.

करण को तो लग ही रहा था  की पुलीस ज़रूर आएगी. अगर पुलीस उस से सवाल करती तो वो क्या जवाब देता शायद वो भी नहीं जानता था.
करण की चुप्पी और डर को पुलिसवाला ताड़ गया, “क्या आप बता सकते है की कल रात आप कहाँ थे …?” उसने पुलिसिया स्टाइल  में सवाल किया.


मगर करण को कुछ बोलते ही नहीं बन रहा था. आखिर वो कहता भी क्या, अगर सच कहता तो सीधा जेल जाता  क्यूंकि वो जो भूत प्रेतों की कहानी उस पुलिसवाले को बताने जाता वो उसपे शर्तिया यकीन नहीं करता. इसीलिए करण चुप रहा.


“यह खून कैसे हुए ऑफिसर …..” निहारिका ने बीच में बोला.


“मैडम अभी कुछ पता नहीं चल पाया है …..गाँव वालो ने लाशो की शिनाक्त कर दी है …….एक आदमी है उसका नाम है मनोहर, उसकी किसी ने बेरहमी से छाती फाड़ के हत्या कर दी है. दूसरा लाश एक औरत का है जिसे रेखा के नाम से गाँव वालो ने पहचाना है, उसकी मौत हार्ट अटैक से हुई है, उसके दिमाग की हर नस फट गयी है ……शायद बेचारी अपने पति की हत्या देख नहीं पाई और उसे हार्ट अटैक आ गया.


वो तो असल में करण ही जानता था की मनोहर को रेखा ने मारा है और रेखा को उस परलौकिक शक्ति ने. लेकिन उसे यह डर लग रहा था की कहीं वो इन सब मामलो में ना फँस जाए. उसने इंडिया के पुलीस वालो के बारे में सुन रखा था की वो केस जल्दी सुलझाने के लिए किसी पे भी मर्डर का इलज़ाम लगवा देते है.


“तो मिस्टर. करण मल्होत्रा आपने बताया नहीं की आप कल रात कहाँ थे जब यह दोनों खून हुए थे.” पुलिसवाले ने करण की ओर देख के पुछा.

----------


## xman

निहारिका मौके की नजाकत को समझ गयी, उसको लग गया की करण कोई जवाब नहीं दे पायेगा जिस से उसपे शक और गहरा सकता है. आखिर वो जाने माने वकील की बेटी और खुद एक वकील थी. उसका दिमाग तेज़ चलने लगा कोई कवर स्टोरी बनाने के लिए ताकि पुलीस का शक करण के ऊपर से हटा सके.


“वो एक्चुअली ऑफिसर कल रात को इस बंगले में कुछ चोर लुटेरे घुस आये  थे. सब बंगले में सो रहे थे. वो सब शायद चोरी के मकसद से आये थे. लेकिन मनोहर ने उन्हें देख लिया, तो उन लोगो ने उसको मार दिया, शायद उसकी पत्नी भी यह सब देख के दिल के दौरे की वजह से मर गयी …..फिर करण को जब लगा की बंगले पे चोर गुस आये है, तो यह उनसे अकेले भीड़ गया. और आप देख सकते है की उन चोरो की मुठभेड़ में करण को कितनी चोट लगी है ….देखिये पीठ पूरा छलनी हो गया है. पैर में भी काफी चोट आई है.” निहारिका ने पुलिसवालों को करण के ज़ख्म दिखाए. उसने बड़ी चालाकी से पुलिसवाले को आश्वस्त कर दिया था की दोनों खून में करण कही इन्वोल्ड नहीं है. एक अछे वकील की हर खूबिया थी निहारिका के अन्दर.


“देखिये करण साहब, यह आपका लन्दन नहीं है की आप चोरो से सीधे भीड़ जाए, देखिये आपको कितनी चोट लगी है, जान भी जा सकती थी आपकी, अगली बार कोई ऐसी घटना घटे तो हेरोगिरी ना दिखाकर पुलीस को फ़ोन कर दीजियेगा.” वो पुलिसवाला करण को हिदायत देके चला गया.

----------


## xman

दोस्तों आज इतना ही अपडेट दे पाउँगा बाकि का कल तब तक आप अपना कॉमेंट्स और रेपो चालू रखें

----------


## singham_sunny

Xmanji कहानी को जल्दी आगे बढ़ाएरेपो कबूल करें                            बहुत बढ़िया कहानी

----------


## PRAVIN74

Xmanji कहानी को जल्दी आगे बढ़ाएरेपो कबूल करें बहुत बढ़िया कहानी

----------


## singham_sunny

एक्स-मेनक्यों सस्पेंस बढ़ा रहे हो?कहानी आगे बढ़ाओबेसब्री का आलम बढ़ रहा है।

----------


## manojkumar822

sir ji plz plz aage likho na bahut acha likh te ho aap thank you ji aap ki wajha se hame itni achi kahani padne ko mili ji

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही बडीयाँ मनोरंजक और रोचक कहानी है मित्र

----------


## King mantoo

बहुत बढ़िया कहानी.........
Xmanji please कहानी को जल्दी आगे बढ़ाए

----------


## VINODBISHT

प्रिय दोस्त जल्दी अपडेट करो न इंतज़ार नहीं होता बहुत ही बढ़िया रोमांस से भरा हुआ हैं और साथ ही रेपो स्वीकार करो दोस्त ++++++++++++

----------


## lovable_chatter20

plz updae...really a great story

----------


## sushilnkt

आगे लिखे महाशय ..............

अब इन्तजार नहीं होता .....यार रोम रोम में कहानी के आगे माग रही हे

----------


## rajrawat

Plz jaldi aage likho.

----------


## vickky681

आपकी कहानिया बहुत ही बढ़िया होती है आपसे एक गुजारिश है की आप अपनी सभी कहानिया जो अधूरी है उन्हें भी पूरा कर दे

----------


## jitensky

दोस्त जल्दी अपडेट करो न इंतज़ार नहीं होता बहुत ही बढ़िया  हैं रेपो स्वीकार करो दोस्त ++++++++++++

----------


## sunoanuj

Bhaut Hee badiya story hai ! 
update thodi jaldi jaldi diya karo !

----------


## manojkumar822

plz plz aage likhao guru ji plz

----------


## sushilnkt

ओ जज मान कब तक इन्तजार करवाते रहेगे 

यार ऐसे तो हम बिन पानी मछली की तरह हो गए हे

----------


## shashi009

हां दोस्त अब तो सब्र का प्याला छलक रहा है.................

----------


## Mukul00

plz...update

----------


## xman

दोस्तों मैं अपनी निजी समस्या में फंसा हुआ हूँ अगर आज समय मिल जायेगा तो ठीक है वरना कल तो अपडेट दे ही दूंगा

----------


## xman

आप सभी दोस्तों का तारीफ और इंतजार के लिए शुक्रिया 




> plz...update







> हां दोस्त अब तो सब्र का प्याला छलक रहा है.................







> ओ जज मान कब तक इन्तजार करवाते रहेगे





> यार ऐसे तो हम बिन पानी मछली की तरह हो गए हे






> plz...update







> हां दोस्त अब तो सब्र का प्याला छलक रहा है.................







> plz plz aage likhao guru ji plz







> Bhaut Hee badiya story hai !





> update thodi jaldi jaldi diya karo !







> दोस्त जल्दी अपडेट करो न इंतज़ार नहीं होता बहुत ही बढ़िया हैं रेपो स्वीकार करो दोस्त ++++++++++++







> आपकी कहानिया बहुत ही बढ़िया होती है आपसे एक गुजारिश है की आप अपनी सभी कहानिया जो अधूरी है उन्हें भी पूरा कर दे







> Plz jaldi aage likho.







> आगे लिखे महाशय ..............





> अब इन्तजार नहीं होता .....यार रोम रोम में कहानी के आगे माग रही हे







> plz updae...really a great story







> प्रिय दोस्त जल्दी अपडेट करो न इंतज़ार नहीं होता बहुत ही बढ़िया रोमांस से भरा हुआ हैं और साथ ही रेपो स्वीकार करो दोस्त ++++++++++++







> बहुत बढ़िया कहानी.........





> Xmanji please कहानी को जल्दी आगे बढ़ाए







> बहुत ही बडीयाँ मनोरंजक और रोचक कहानी है मित्र







> plz...update







> हां दोस्त अब तो सब्र का प्याला छलक रहा है.................







> plz plz aage likhao guru ji plz







> Bhaut Hee badiya story hai !





> update thodi jaldi jaldi diya karo !







> दोस्त जल्दी अपडेट करो न इंतज़ार नहीं होता बहुत ही बढ़िया हैं रेपो स्वीकार करो दोस्त ++++++++++++







> आपकी कहानिया बहुत ही बढ़िया होती है आपसे एक गुजारिश है की आप अपनी सभी कहानिया जो अधूरी है उन्हें भी पूरा कर दे







> Plz jaldi aage likho.







> आगे लिखे महाशय ..............





> अब इन्तजार नहीं होता .....यार रोम रोम में कहानी के आगे माग रही हे







> plz updae...really a great story







> प्रिय दोस्त जल्दी अपडेट करो न इंतज़ार नहीं होता बहुत ही बढ़िया रोमांस से भरा हुआ हैं और साथ ही रेपो स्वीकार करो दोस्त ++++++++++++







> बहुत बढ़िया कहानी.........





> Xmanji please कहानी को जल्दी आगे बढ़ाए







> sir ji plz plz aage likho na bahut acha likh te ho aap thank you ji aap ki wajha se hame itni achi kahani padne ko mili ji







> एक्स-मेनक्यों सस्पेंस बढ़ा रहे हो?कहानी आगे बढ़ाओबेसब्री का आलम बढ़ रहा है।







> Xmanji कहानी को जल्दी आगे बढ़ाएरेपो कबूल करें बहुत बढ़िया कहानी







> Xmanji कहानी को जल्दी आगे बढ़ाएरेपो कबूल करें बहुत बढ़िया कहानी

----------


## sameer.kumar

अब इंतज़ार नहीं होता प्लीज़ जल्दी पोस्ट करें आगे

----------


## sameer.kumar

लव होरोर एंड  सेक्सी स्टोरी मज़ा आगया

----------


## sushilnkt

कर दे रे कर दे ............

----------


## vinci

*यह वास्तव में एक अच्छी कहानी है. Xman जी को शुभकामनाएं*

----------


## Mukul00

yar..update.na.dena.hu.to.kahani.maat.likha.karo

----------


## nitin9935

भाई अब तो अपडेट दे डो 

इन्तजार करे करते तीन बार कहानी पढ़ डाली

----------


## sushilnkt

> भाई अब तो अपडेट दे डो 
> 
> इन्तजार करे करते तीन बार कहानी पढ़ डाली


भाई ये ही हाल मेरा हे 
कही कोई बात भूल ना जाऊ ..
इस लिए ५ बार मेने पढ़ ली .....

----------


## SunnyLion660

बहुत ही बडीयाँ मनोरंजक और रोचक कहानी है मित्र

----------


## pachis

yaar khani update kardey aab toh

----------


## vickky681

इन्तहा हो गयी इंतजार की आई न कुछ खबर मेरे यार की

----------


## vickky681

पर मुझे है यकीन बेवफा वो नहीं फिर वजह क्या हुई इंतज़ार की

----------


## xman

> इन्तहा हो गयी इंतजार की आई न कुछ खबर मेरे यार की





> पर मुझे है यकीन बेवफा वो नहीं फिर वजह क्या हुई इंतज़ार की


वाह: क्या शेर मारा है इसी बात पर कहानी का अपडेट शुरू

----------


## xman

उसके पीछे-पीछे धीरे-धीरे गाँव वाले भी चले गए। उसमे से एक निकल के आया। करण उसको देखते ही पहचान गया. वो भुवन था, जिसने पहली बार आते ही उसकी गर्दन पकड़ ली थी. करण को उसकी दी हुई चेतावनी भी याद थी की उसे इस बंगले में नहीं रहना चाहिए. उसे लगा की काश वो भुवन की चेतावनी मान लेता तो शायद आज मनोहर और रेखा जिंदा होते.


“थारे से कहे रहे थे की ….ये बंगला श्रापित है ……लेकिन थारे दिमाग में यह बात नहीं गयी. मैंने तो पहले ही कहा था की जो भी इस बंगले में रहेगा ……उसे सिर्फ मौत मिलेगी.” कहकर भुवन अपने रास्ते चल दिया.


करण उसे जाते हुए देख रहा था. कही न कही वो मनोहर और रेखा की मौत का ज़िम्मेदार खुद को मान रहा था. 


“चलो अन्दर चलते है ………” निहारिका ने शान्ति भंग की फिर करण का हाथ पकड़ के उसे अन्दर ले जाने लगी.


“तुम्हे इन गाँव वालो की बातों पे ध्यान नहीं देना चाहिए ….” निहारिका ने कहा.


“थैंक्स निहा …..अगर तुम कोई कहानी नहीं बनती तो मैं पक्का जेल में होता.” 


“फिर थैंक्स …..अरे अगर मैं तुम्हारी वाईफ होती तब भी तुम मुझे थैंक्स कहते.” निहारिका ने हंस के चुटकी ली. करण ने कुछ नहीं कहा बस उसे निहारता रहा.


चूँकि निहारिका पहली बार बंगले में आई थी, अन्दर आने के बाद वो भी बंगले की भव्यता की तारीफ़ किये बगैर न रह सकी.


“कितना शानदार बंगला है यह ………” निहारिका ने चहक के कहा. वो तो करण ही जानता है की कितना ‘शानदार’ है यह बंगला असल में.

----------


## xman

करण का बिलकुल भी मन नहीं कर रहा था निहारिका को छोड़ के जाने का, पर वो इस बंगले में और नहीं रुकना चाहता था. उसे पता था पिछली बार तो वो मरते-मरते बचा था, पर अगर इस बार फिर उसपे हमला हुआ 
तो वो नहीं बच पायेगा.


“अआहह्ह्ह्ह ……” निहारिका हलके से कराह उठी.


करण सुन के, एक पल के लिए तो घबरा गया.


“क्या हुआ निहा ….?” करण ने पुछा.


“कुछ नहीं अचानक सर में तेज़ दर्द होने लगा है ……” निहारिका अपना सर पकड़ के सोफे पे बैठ गयी. बंगले में घुसते ही उसका सर दर्द होने लगा था.


“कोई बात नहीं थोड़ी देर में ठीक हो जायेगा …..तुम यही बैठो मैं अपना सामान पैक कर के आता हूँ.” करण को लग रहा था की निहारिका बहाने बना रही है, ताकि उसे लन्दन जाने से रोक सके.


वो अपने कमरे में चला गया और अपना सामान पैक करने लगा. जितना भी कैश था उसने सब ले लिया ताकि ज़रुरत के समय वो कुछ काम आ सके.

----------


## xman

इधर हॉल में निहारिका का सर घूमने लगा. उसका सर का दर्द हद से ज्यादा बढ़ गया था. उसे भी कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था की अचानक उसे सर में तेज़ दर्द कैसे उठ गया. 


वो इधर-उधर देख ही रही थी की अचानक उसे वो ऊपर वाली मंजिल वाला कमरा दिखाई दिया. उसे याद आ गया की करण को उस लड़की का बलात्कार उसी कमरे में दिखा था.


वो उठी और ऊपर वाले मंजिल की तरफ बढ़ने लगी. एक-एक सीढ़ी चढ़ना उसके लिए भारी हो गया था, मानो कोई उसे नीचे खींच रहा हो, कोई नहीं चाहता की वो उस कमरे में जाए.


इधर करण इस सब से बेखबर अपने कमरे में जल्दी-जल्दी सामान पैक करने में लगा हुआ था. और वहीँ निहारिका धीरे-धीरे उस कमरे तक पहुँचती जा रही थी.


कमरे तक पहुच कर उसे अजीब सा एहसास हो रहा था जो उसे पहले कभी नहीं हुआ था. वो दरवाज़ा खोल के उस कमरे के अन्दर चली गयी.


अन्दर जाके उसे वही सब दिखाई दिया जो करण को दिया था. ऐसा लग रहा था की वो किसी लड़की का बेडरूम है. बड़ा सा किंग साइज़ बेड था जिसपे धुल से भरा हुआ बेडशीट था. बेड ही क्या पूरा कमरा धुल से भरा हुआ था
जैसे वहां कोई बरसो से नहीं आया हो.

----------


## xman

कमरे में बाहर के मुकाबले ज्यादा ठण्ड थी. निहारिका को सलवार कमीज़ में हलकी ठण्ड लगने लगी. वो पूरे कमरे को उत्सुकता से देख रही थी.


निहारिका ने देखा की पास में एक वार्डरोब है. उसमे कई सारे लडकियों के मेकअप का सामान था. सामने एक बड़ा शीशा लगा हुआ था.


“करण यह सब लडकियों के मेकअप मेटेरिअल से क्या करता है ….?” सोचते हुए निहारिका दराज की तरफ बढ़ी.


उसने वार्डरोब का एक दराज खोला तो उसमे एक कागज़ का टुकड़ा था, उसमे वही लिखा हुआ था जो की कुछ दिन पहले करण ने पढ़ा था.


“अब शादी के दिन दूर नहीं है मेरे प्रीतम …..अब ये जुदाई सहन नहीं होती, जल्दी से बरात लेके आजाओ …. हमारे मिलन का साक्षी ये पूरा संसार होगा ….मैं तुम्हारा इंतज़ार करुँगी ….तुम्हारी प्रियसी .” 


निहारिका ने पढ़ते हुए बोला.


“यह चिट्ठी, यह ख़त मुझे लगता है मैंने पहले कहीं देखा है ……”

----------


## xman

“पर यह कैसे हो सकता है, मैं तो आज पहली बार आई हूँ यहाँ …….मुझे याद नहीं आ रहा की मैंने यह ख़त कहा देखा है ….???” निहारिका सोच में पड़ गयी.


उसने ओर इधर-उधर खोजना चाह, और कुछ याद करने की कोशिश की, लेकिन उसे याद नहीं आया की वो ख़त उसने कहाँ देखा है. बड़ा भ्रमित महसूस कर रही थी वो.


इधर करण को बहुत बुरा लग रहा था. जिस लड़की ने उसकी इतनी मदद की, जब कोई न था, तब उसने उसके घावो की मर्हम पट्टी की थी, समय रहते उसे पुलीस से बचाया, और तो और जो उसके दूर चले जाने से रोई भी,
 वो उसका दिल दुखा के कैसे जा सकता था.


करण इसी उधेड़-बुन में खोया था की तभी .....


“बचाओ ओ ओ ………………” करण को निहारिका की चीख सुनाई दी. 


वो एकदम सन्न रह गया. वो अपने कमरे से भाग के बाहर हॉल में आया तो देखा की निहारिका वहां नहीं है. बदहवास सा वो इधर-उधर देखने लगा तभी उसे ऊपर वाली मंजिल का वो कमरा याद आया. वो भाग के ऊपर गया, बिना अपने घायल पैर की परवाह किये बगैर.

----------


## xman

“हे ..हेल्प …म..मी ….क ..करण ……..” निहारिका की घुटी-घुटी आवाज़ आई. 


कोई अनजान, अदृश्य, परलौकिक रूहानी ताक़त उसका गला दबा रही थी.


वो भाग के कमरे मी पंहुचा तो उसके होश उड़ गए. माहोल एकदम वैसा ही भयानक था जैसा पिछली बार रेखा पर प्रेत का साया आने पर था. पूरे कमरे की लाइट ऑन-ऑफ ऑन-ऑफ हो रही थी. बिन मौसम तूफ़ान आया हुआ था उस कमरे मे. सारी खिड़कियाँ जोरो से खटखटा रही थी. अब तो लाइट इतनी जल्दी ऑन-ऑफ हो रही थी की उनमे से कई तो फ्यूज होके चकना-चूर हो गयी. हवाएं जोरो से सन-सना रही थी. पूरा माहोल बहुत भयानक था.


कमरे के बीच मे करण ने देखा की निहारिका नीचे ज़मीन पे पड़ी तड़प रही है. वो भाग के जैसे ही उसके पास पंहुचा, वैसे ही उस प्रेत आत्मा ने उसे दूर उछाल दिया. अपनी पिछली गलतियों से सीख ले के वो इस बार अपना बैलेंस बनाने मे कामयाब हो गया.


वो फिर से निहारिका की तरफ बढा पर फिर से दूर उछाल दिया गया. वो भूत उसे निहारिका के पास आने ही नहीं दे रहा था. इस बार करण बैलेंस नहीं बना पाया और सीधे दिवार से जा टकराया. उसका सर सीधे दिवार से जा लगा जिस से बहुत सा खून बहने लगा. उसका सर फट गया था.


“क …करण ….पल ..प्लीज ….बचाओ  …मु …मुझे ….” निहारिका का दम घुटता जा रहा था, उसके नाक से खून की धार निकलने लगी थी.


इधर सर फट जाने से और बहुत सा खून बह जाने से करण को चक्कर आने लगा. वो अपनी पूरी कोशिश कर रहा था की अपने होश पर काबू रख सके, क्यूंकि उसे मालूम था की निहारिका अब ज्यादा देर जिंदा नहीं रह सकती, अगर वो बेहोश हो गया तो निहारिका की मौत पक्की थी.

----------


## kamalnkt

बहुत सुदर कहानी हे आगे लिखे

----------


## xman

निहारिका की मौत की कल्पना करते हुए उसका वो प्यार जग गया जो उस निहारिका के प्रति महसूस होता था. उसने अपनी पूरी इच्छाशक्ति बटोरते हुए किसी तरह ज़मीन पे घिसट-घिसट के निहारिका की तरफ बढ़ने लगा. निहारिका ने दर्द मे करण के लिए हाथ आगे बढाया, लेकिन हवाओ का जोर इतना बढ़ गया मानो वो करण को ज़मीन से उखाड़ के दूर फ़ेंक देना चाहती हो.


विपरीत दिशा मे चलती हवाए करण को आगे नहीं बढ़ने दे रही थी. लेकिन उसको पता था की निहारिका की साँसे ज्यादा देर तक नहीं चल सकती. बजरंग बलि हनुमान का नाम लेके उसने आपनी सारी शरीरिक शक्ति और इच्छाशक्ति बटोर कर आगे बढ़ने लगा.


“य़ाआआ  ……..” करण चिल्लाता हुआ तेज़ आंधी मे भी घिसटता हुआ आगे बढ़ रहा था. अपने प्यार को बचाने की उसमे प्रबल इच्छाशक्ति और ताक़त का एक नया संचार हो गया था. 


अब कोई आंधी भी नहीं रोक सकती थी उसे ….प्यार की ताक़त, शैतानी ताक़त से हमेशा बढ़कर होती है. इसी प्यार की ताक़त और भगवान के आशीर्वाद से वो निहारिका तक पहुँच गया.


निहारिका की गर्दन पे एक अदृश्य ताक़त दबाव डाल रही थी . बजरंग बलि हनुमान का नाम लेते हुए करण ने अपनी सारी ताक़त झोंक दी, और निहारिका की गर्दन पे से उस परलौकिक शक्ति का हाथ हटाने लगा.


उसमे सारे जहाँ की प्यार की शक्ति समां गयी थी, अपने दृढनिश्चय  से उसने वो हाथ हटा दिया और निहारिका को उस प्रेत के चंगुल से छुड़ा लिया.


निहारिका की गर्दन छुटते ही कमरे का माहोल वापस से नोर्मल हो गया.


हवाएं चलनी बंद हो गयी. लाइट भी नोर्मल हो गयी. खिडकियों का खटखटाना भी बंद हो गया. जैसे किसी भयानक तूफ़ान के बाद शान्ति आती है वैसा ही कुछ माहोल था उस कमरे का.


करण की बाहों मे निहारिका बेजान पड़ी थी.

----------


## xman

“निहा ….तुम्हे कुछ नहीं हो सकता ….प्लीज आँखे खोलो.” करण निहारिका को अपनी बाहों मे पकडे रोने लगा.


“प्लीज तुम मुझे छोड़ के नहीं जा सकती निहारिका ……” करण की आँखों से आंसू की झड़ी लग गयी. 


उसे बिलकुल ख्याल नहीं रहा की उसका सर फट गया है जिस से खून बहकर उसके पूरे चेहरे को लाल रंग से रंग दिया है.


उसने निहारिका का बदन कमर से उठा के नीचे हॉल मे आया.


“प्लीज निहारिका लौट आओ ……….हे भगवान कही मुझे देर तो नहीं हो गयी निहारिका को बचाने मे …” उसकी आँखे आंसू से भरी हुई थी.


“निहारिका प्लीज उठो ….देखो मैं तुम्हे छोड़ के लन्दन नहीं जाऊंगा, पर तुम भी मुझे छोड़ के कहीं मत जाना …” करण बिलख-बिलख के रोने लगा.


उसने निहारिका का सीना जोर से दबाया. एक बार मे कुछ नहीं हुआ तो उसने कई बार दबाया इस उम्मीद मे की निहारिका की साँसे वापस चलने लगेंगी. आज तक उसने भगवान से निहारिका की जान से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं माँगा था.

----------


## xman

> बहुत सुदर कहानी हे आगे लिखे


मित्र इसी कोशिश में लगा हूँ

----------


## xman

वो कहते है ना की भगवान के घर देर है …अंधेर नहीं. करण की कोशिश रंग लायी और सीना दबाने से निहारिका की साँसे वापस चलनी लगी.


खांसते हुए उसे होश आया. पहली चीज़ जो उसने देखि की उसे प्यार करने वाला एक लड़का उसे अपने बाहों में थामे है, जो अभी उसे मौत के मुह से बचा के लाया है. 


“क ….करण ….” निहारिका बस इतना ही कह सकी की करण ने उसके कांपते होठों पे अपने होंठ रख दिए. 


बड़ा अजीब मिलन था ये, पिछले कुछ पलों में हम जीवन के सारे रंग देख सकते है. कैसे निहारिका ने करण की इतनी मदद की. वो बहुत रोई थी यह सुनकर की करण उसको छोड़ कर हमेशा के लिए चला जायेगा. फिर निहारिका ने पहली बार दहशत महसूस की, खौफ्फ़ और डर क्या होता है उसे आज पता चल गया. दोनों ने इन कुछ दिनों में मौत को बड़े करीब से देखा था. पर उसे आज यह भी पता चल गया था की प्यार की शक्ति का मुकाबला दुनिया की कोई भी शक्ति नहीं कर सकती थी.


पल दो पल गुजरते गए, लेकिन करण निहारिका के लबों को अकेला ही नहीं चूम रहा था. धीरे-धीरे जब निहारिका को होश आया तो उसने पाया की उसके होंठ और करण के होंठो का संगम हो गया है. उसने अपनी बाहों से करण को आलिंगन में ले लिया और अपने लबों को उसके हवाले कर दिया.


“आई …लव …यू …निहारिका ….” करण ने दो पल के लिए निहारिका के होठों को आज़ाद किया, फिर उसकी आँखों की गहराई में झाँक के कहा, “मैं तुमसे प्यार करने लगा हूँ निहारिका ….” और फिर करण के होठ वापस निहारिका के होठों से जा मिले.

----------


## xman

निहारिका जिस से प्यार करती थी, उसके मुह से उसके लिए प्यार के यह तीन मीठे बोल सुन के उसे लगा की उसने मोक्ष प्राप्त कर लिया है, जैसे उसकी आत्मा परमात्मा में विलय हो गयी है. उसके दिल में जो सुख और अपने प्यार को पाने का जो संतोष था वो सिर्फ वो ही जानती थी.


थोड़ी देर ऐसे ही होठो के मिलन के बाद दोनों अलग हुए. करण और निहारिका दोनों एक दुसरे की आँखों में खोये हुए थे. 


“आई ….लव …..यू ….टू ….करण …” निहारिका ने भी अपने प्यार का इज़हार कर दिया. इसके बाद दोनों एक बार फिर गले मिल गए. 


बचपन में ही करण की माँ गुजर गयी थी. बिन माँ के वो और उसकी बड़ी बहिन एक दुसरे में ही सहारा ढूंढते थे. पापा अपने काम में इतने व्यस्त थे की उन दोनों पे ध्यान ही नहीं दे पाते थे. फिर अपनी बड़ी बहिन के एक्सिडेंट के बाद तो करण जैसे अकेला हो गया था. 


इधर-उधर प्यार की तलाश में भटकने के बाद आज जाके उसे अपनी मंजिल निहारिका के रूप में मिली थी. निहारिका को भी कोई भी और लड़का नहीं भाया था करण के सिवाय ….उनकी जोड़ी जैसे भगवान ने ऊपर स्वर्ग में लिखी थी.

----------


## xman

“तुम्हारे सर से खून निकल रहा है …..” निहारिका ने करण के सर पे हाथ फेरा तो उसका हाथ खून से सन गया.


“तुम सही सलामत हो तो अगर मैं मर भी जाऊ तो मुझे कोई ग़म नहीं है ……” करण ने प्यार से निहारिका के सुन्दर से चेहरे से उसकी जुल्फे हटाते हुए बोला.


“ऐसी ज़िन्दगी मुझे भी नहीं चाहिए जिसमे तुम ना हो …….” निहारिका ने कहते हुए करण के होठ फिर से चूम लिए. 


यह चुम्बन सेक्स का नहीं था, यह चुम्बन तो एक नए प्यार के कसौटी को दर्शाता था जो अभी-अभी कायम हुई थी. इस चुम्बन में एक दुसरे के लिए वासना नहीं बल्कि आदर और सम्मान था.


“मुझे लगा की मैं तुम्हे खो दूंगा ……..” करण की आँखे फिर नम हो गयी और उसमे से आंसू का एक बूँद छलक आया.


निहारिका ने बड़े प्यार से करण के गालो से वो आंसू उठाया और बोली, “मुझे पता चल गया है की जब तक तुम मेरी ज़िन्दगी में हो तब तक मुझे कुछ नहीं हो सकता …..और यह जो आंसू तुमने मेरे लिए बहाए है, इसे मैं पूरी ज़िन्दगी भर मोतियों की तरह अपने दिल में सजा के रखूंगी ...”

----------


## xman

“वैसे थैंक्स तुमने मेरे लिए जो इतना सब किया…..” निहारिका बोल उठी.


“अरे थैंक्स कैसा …..अगर मैं तुम्हारा हसबैंड होता तब भी क्या तुम मुझे थैंक्स कहती .” करण ने वही दोहराया जो निहारिका अक्सर कहती थी. दोनों इस बात पर खिल-खिला उठे.


“करण अब तुम्हे डॉक्टर के पास चलना चाहिए, तुम्हारे सर से अभी भी खून बह रहा है ….” 


“अब जब तुमने आर्डर दे ही दिया है तो मैं मना कैसे कर सकता हूँ …….”


निहारिका को अब अच्छे से होश आ गया था. वो पूरी तरह खतरे से बाहर थी. दोनों कार में बैठ कर एक डॉक्टर के पास चले गए जिसने करण के सर में टाँके कर और पट्टिया बाँध करके उसे डिसचार्ज कर दिया.


लौटते वक़्त कार में निहारिका और करण थे. दोनों में से किसी की भी अब वापस उस भूत बंगले में जाने की हिम्मत नहीं थी. पहले कुछ दिन तो सिर्फ छोटी-मोटी घटनाये होती थी, पर अब ऐसा लग रहा था की जो भी प्रेत उसमे वास करता है, वो बहुत गुस्से में आ गया था, क्युकी अब वो जानलेवा वार करने लगा था. उसने मनोहर और रेखा को तो मार ही दिया था, करण और निहारिका को भी लगभग मार चुक्का था.

----------


## xman

दोस्तों आज के लिए सिर्फ इतना ही लिख पाउँगा अगर समय मिला तो कल अपडेट और दे दूंगा 
आप लोग अपने कॉमेंट्स और रेपो चालू रखें

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई इस कहानी को बार बार पढ़ कर भी मन नहीं भर रहा हे ...
भाई जल्दी जल्दी से डालो ....

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे बढ़ो भाई क्यों इंतजार करवा रहे हो

----------


## Vikraant987

thnks for this update.
4.5/5

----------


## xman

> भाई इस कहानी को बार बार पढ़ कर भी मन नहीं भर रहा हे ...
> भाई जल्दी जल्दी से डालो ....





> आगे बढ़ो भाई क्यों इंतजार करवा रहे हो





> thnks for this update.
> 4.5/5


आपके कॉमेंट्स के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## shashi009

*कहानी एक दिलचस्प मोड पर कड़ी है दोस्त......बहुत बढ़िया.*

----------


## vinci

:clap: *पहले ऐसी कहानी नहीं पढ़ने में आई.आपके द्वारा वास्तव में अच्छा काम किया है.अपने लेखनके लिए शुभकामनाएं  * :salut:

----------


## Mr_perfect

अच्छी हॉरर लवस्टोरी है कृप्या इसे इसकी पूर्णता की तरफ बढ़ाए

----------


## manojkumar822

sir ji aor likho na ji plz

----------


## jai 123

अच्छी कहानी है मित्र आगे बढाने का कष्ट करे 
धन्यवाद

----------


## kamalk718

एक और अधूरी कहानी लिखने जा रहा हु इसको आप पूरा करे
एक समय की बात है ट्रेन में सफ़र करते हुए एक खाली पड़ी स्लीपर क्लास में जिसमें गिने चुने लोग थे 
यानी की चार पांच   लोग  उसमे से दो लोग आपस में बैठे बात कर रहे थे की एक अचानक बोला क्या तुम्हे भूतों में विस्वास है 
इसको प्रिय पाठको आप पूरा करे ........................................

----------


## kamalk718

मस्त कहानी लिखी है भाई

----------


## kamalk718

*कहानी  जब से पढ़ रहा हूँ ऐसा लगता है ये कहानी अंग्रेजी नोवेल से ली गयी है*

----------


## pachis

kuch lik day yaar

----------


## sameer.kumar

ओ सर जी जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट क्यू नहीं करते ......................

----------


## vkhapriye

हां हां मजा आ गया सच में बहुत ही मस्त है

----------


## Random user

एक्स मैन भाई रॉकस्टार भाई की कही बात सच हो रही है यह कहानी अधूरी ही छूट गई है। इसे आगे बढ़ाएँ

----------


## sameer.kumar

ये गलत बात है 
कहानी जल्दी जल्दी उपडेट करना चाहिए

----------


## sushilnkt

कोई इसको बुलाओ रे 
इसके घर तार, मेसेज, फ़ोन, कुछ भी करो इसको सूचित करो 
की ये कहानी पूरी करने के बाद ये कही पर भी जा सकता हे लेकिन इसे पहले नहीं ...

----------


## xman

लौटते वक़्त कार में निहारिका और करण थे. दोनों में से किसी का भी अब वापस उस भूत बंगले में जाने की हिम्मत नहीं थी. पहले कुछ दिन तो सिर्फ छोटी-मोटी घटनाये होती थी, पर अब ऐसा लग रहा था की जो भी प्रेत उसमे वास करता है, वो बहुत गुस्से में आ गए था, क्यों की अब वो जानलेवा वार करने लगा था. उसने मनोहर और रेखा को तो मार ही दिया था, करण और निहारिका को भी लगभग मार चुक्का था.


अब आगे .......


“तुम सच कहते थे करण उस बंगले में सही में भूत है …..आई ऍम सॉरी मैंने तुम्हारी बात नहीं मानी …अगर मान ली होती तो हम दोनों की ऐसी हालत नहीं होती.” निहारिका बोली.


“अब छोडो उन बातो को, अब हमारा उस बंगले से कोई वास्ता नहीं है …..हम वहां अब कभी  नहीं जायेंगे …..”

----------


## xman

चैप्टर 12: निहारिका का सपना

कार चलती जा रही थी. बीच में रुक कर दोनों ने बाज़ार से कुछ ज़रूरी सामान लिया और वापस निहारिका के घर की तरफ रवाना हो गए.


आज जो तूफ़ान करण और निहारिका की ज़िन्दगी में आया था उसने उन दोनों को झंझोड़ के रख दिया था, हाँ यह सच बात भी है की इसी तूफ़ान की वजह से दोनों करीब आ गए थे, जिस प्यार के बीज उनके दिलों में कहीं दबे पड़े थे वो अब हरे भरे वृक्ष में बदल रहे थे.


रात हो चली थी करण ने अब निहारिका के घर में ही रुकने का फैसला कर लिया था. निहारिका के पापा संतोष चौहान, करण के पापा यशवंत मल्होत्रा के सबसे अच्छे दोस्त थे. हालाँकि निहारिका कभी लन्दन नहीं गयी थी पर उसके पापा जाते रहते थे. वहां उन्होंने करण को देखा था और उसकी बिज़नस करने की योग्यता से बहुत प्रभावित हुए थे.


करण के पापा यशवंत मल्होत्रा भी इंडिया आते रहते थे तो कभी कभार निहारिका से भी मुलाकात हो जाती थी. वो भी निहारिका की खूबसूरती और तेज़ दिमाग से बहुत प्रभावित थे. 


दोनों दोस्त संतोष और यशवंत ने बहुत पहले ही सोच लिया था की करण और निहारिका की शादी एक साथ करवा देंगे. उन्हें क्या पता था की यह दोनों अपने आप ही प्रेम-पाश में बंध जायेंगे. करण और निहारिका को भी पता था उनकी शादी से उनके माता पिता बहुत खुश होंगे, इसीलिए वो अपने माता-पिता की तरफ से तो बेफिक्र  थे.

----------


## xman

“पापा का सिंगापुर का टूर एक दो हफ्ते तक और बढ़ गया है.” निहारिका ने टेबल पर डिनर लगाते हुए कहा.


“यह तो अच्छी बात है, अब मुझे तुम्हारे साथ कुछ और पल गुजारने को मिलेंगे …..और वो भी अकेले में …लोल.” करण हंस के चुटकी लेते हुए कहा और निहारिका को खींच के अपनी गोद में बैठा लिया.


रात का वक़्त था इसीलिए निहारिका ने जांघो तक का एक सेक्सी पर्पल कलर की नाईटी पहनी हुई थी जो उसके दूध से गोरे रंग और स्लिम ट्रिम फिगर पे कहर ढा रही थी.


“Are kya kar rahe ho……dekho mai ghar me akeli hu….mere se masti karoge na to mai chill doongi…lol” niharika ne bhi hanste hue kaha.


“मैं बहुत किस्मत वाला हूँ निहा …जो तुम मेरी लाइफ में आई …… तुम सच में बहुत खुबसूरत हो.” करण ने धीरे से अपने दोनों हाथ निहारिका की कमर में डाल दिया.


“वाह …. वाह….मैं सब समझती हूँ जनाब ….इधर आपका मुह मेरी तारीफ़ कर रहा है और उधर आपका हाथ मेरी कमर पर घूम रहा है …….मिस्टर करण मल्होत्रा ….मुझे आपकी नियत ठीक नहीं लगती ….” निहारिका खिलखिलाते हुए करण की बाहों में झूम गयी.


“अब क्या है ना की अगर किसी की गर्लफ्रेंड इतनी हॉट एंड सेक्सी हो …तो  उसकी नियत तो फिसल जाएगी ही ना …” करण ने निहारिका को कमर से पकड़ के झटके से अपनी ओर खीच लिया, और उसके गुलाब जैसे होठों का रस पीने लगा.


पता नहीं निहारिका के होठ ही इतने सेक्सी थे की करण उसके आगे बढ़ ही नहीं पा रहा था. जब से दोनों ने एक दुसरे के प्यार का इकरार किया है 
तब से वो कम से कम पच्चास बार तो निहारिका के होठो को ही चूम चुक्का था.

----------


## xman

“बस बस ….तुम लगता है मेरे होठो से ही अपना पेट भरोगे क्या …..सुबह से ना जाने कितनी बार इन्हें चूम चुके हो ….मैं कहीं भागी तो जा नहीं रही हूँ …..अब तो मुझे तुम्हारे साथ ही रहना है कुछ दिनों तक …..अब चलो खाना खालो ….” कहते हुए निहारिका झट से करण की गोद से उठ गयी, क्युकी वो जानती थी की करण उसे ऐसे नहीं जाने देता.


दोनों ने बड़े प्रेम से एक ही थाली में एक दुसरे को खाना खिलाया. हंसी मजाक चलता रहा. उन्हें देख कर ऐसा बिलकुल नहीं कहा जा सकता था की सुबह ही वो दोनों लगभग मौत के मुह में पहुच गए थे.


“निहारिका …..मैं तुम्हारे लिए एक गिफ्ट लाया हूँ ….” करण ने कहा. दोनों डिनर करने के बाद लिविंग रूम में साथ बैठ कर टीवी देख रहे थे.


“मेरे लिए और गिफ्ट ………??” 


“पहले वादा करो की इसके बदले जो मैं मांगूंगा वो तुम्हे हर हाल में देना पड़ेगा ….” करण निहारिका के कोमल हाथो को अपने हाथो में लेते हुए बोला.


“राजपूत हु ……वचन देती हु …..” निहारिका बोली .


करण ने अपने जेब से एक छोटा सा डिब्बा निकाला. वो डिब्बा बड़ी शिद्दत से लाल कलर के सिल्क में वरेप किया हुआ था. निहारिका को समझ नहीं आया की वो क्या है.

----------


## xman

“क्या है इसमें ….? निहारिका ने पुछा.


“खोल के देखो …”


निहारिका ने बड़े ध्यान से डिब्बे की व्रेपिंग को खोला. उसमे एक ब्लू रंग का डिब्बा था. करण का इशारा पाके उसने डिब्बा खोला, तो उसके चेहरे पे चमक आ गयी, उसका चेहरा खिल उठा.


डिब्बे के अन्दर एक डायमंड रिंग थी. उस डायमंड की रिंग की चमक ऐसी थी की पूछो मत. करण निहारिका को देख के मुस्कुराये जा रहा था.


“पर ये डायमंड की रिंग किस ख़ुशी में दी है तुमने …..” निहारिका खुश तो थी पर उसे पता नहीं चला की आखिर करण वो रिंग लाया क्यों है.


करण उठ के निहारिका के सामने ज़मीन पे बैठ गया. उसने वो डिब्बा रिंग समेत निहारिका से वापस ले लिया और देखने लगा.


“अरे ज़मीन पर क्यों बैठे हो ठण्ड लग जाएगी ….” निहारिका ने कहा.


“श्ह्ह्ह …..” करण ने निहारिका को चुप करा दिया.


फिर करण ने आगे झुक कर निहारिका का दायाँ हाथ अपने हाथो में लेके हौले से चूम लिया. फिर वो डिब्बा खोलते हुए निहारिका की तरफ बढ़ा दिया.


“मिस. निहारिका चौहान….विल यू मैरी में…...” 


सुनते ही निहारिका ख़ुशी से झूम उठी. उसने आगे बढ़ के करण को अपने बाहों में भर लिया. उसके लिए यह आज सबसे बड़ा दिन था.
 उसकी ख़ुशी का ठिकाना नहीं रहा. वो आज इतनी खुश थी की बता नहीं सकती थी. जिस से प्यार करते है …
अगर उनके साथ पूरे सातो जन्मो का बंधन बंध जाये तो इस से ज्यादा एक प्रेमी प्रेमिका के लिए कुछ नहीं हो सकता.


“यस…आई विल मैरी यू मिस्टर करण मल्होत्रा.” कहके निहारिका ने करण के चेहरे पे चुम्बनों की बरसात कर दी.

----------


## singham_sunny

अरे दादा कृपा करोजल्दी जल्दी कहानी अपडेट करो

----------


## vipin8

एक रहस्यमयी, सेक्सी कहानी पोस्ट करने पर आपका तहे दिल से मुरीद हो गया हूँ , कहानी को जल्द ही पूर्ण कर अपडेट करेँ....
      हम सब इसका बेसब्री से इंतजार कर रहेँ हैँ

----------


## rockhard_jbp

plz update kar dijiya

----------


## sameer.kumar

अब कहानी का मज़ा किरकिरा हो रहा है 
प्लीज़ यार अपडेट करो और इस बार पूरी अपडेट कर दो

----------


## sameer.kumar

मित्रों अब उम्मीद छोड़ दो ये अब अपडेट होने से रहा ...............:BangHead:

----------


## Mukul00

यार इतना भाव न खाओ। plz.......update आज ही

----------


## manojkumar822

bhayi sahab bade bahyiya krapa karo apne is chote bhayi par aor puri kahani jaldi se likh do plz

----------


## callboycu

are bhai sahab aapne to had kar di....

----------


## madhum

अब कब लिखोगे आगे साजन

----------


## nkrnkt

अब आगे भी लिख दे भाई .........

----------


## Mukul00

यार कब कहानी आगे update करोगे। यार इतना न तडपाओ।

----------


## Mukul00

यार कब कहानी आगे update करोगे। यार इतना न तडपाओ। xman भाई।

----------


## sameer.kumar

> दोस्तों आपके सामने पेश है "भूत बंगला - पुनर्जन्म का राज"
> 
> आशा है की आपको बहुत पसंद आएगी
> दोस्तों ये कहानी मैं ज्यादा स्पीड से अपडेट नहीं कर पाउँगा क्यों की इसको लिखने में समय  भी  लगता है और मैं थोडा अस्वस्थ भी हूँ 
> जैसा की आप सबको पता है की मेरे भी कुछ निजी कार्य है जिनको पूरा करना कहानी अपडेट करने से ज्यादा जरुरी है 
> इसलिए आप इंतजार करें
> मैं कोशिस करूँगा की कहानी जल्दी-जल्दी अपडेट करूँ


*मित्रों हमने ध्यान नहीं दिया इन्होने तो पहले ही बता दिया ता की जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट नहीं कर पाएंगे 
कोई बात नहीं मित्र हम सब सब्र कर रहे है उम्मीद है बाकी सारे मित्र हमारी बात से सहमत होंगे*

----------


## Random user

भाई अब आगे भी लिखिए न, इंतजार बहुत हुआ।

----------


## dhanrajk75

> अब कब लिखोगे आगे साजन


आपके हस्ताक्षर का मतलब क्या है  मधु जी ...........मैं आपको मधु कह सकता हूँ क्या

----------


## vickky681

अभी इंतजार करो कहानी का नाम पड़ो पुनर्जन्म अब अगले जन्म मैं बाकी मिलेगी

----------


## luckyrohitk4u

नहीं हो सकता जहाँ से ये कहानी ली गयी है, वहां अब तक इतना ही अपडेट है, अब इन्तेजार करो की दूसरी साइड पे कहानी अपडेट हो जाये.

----------


## vickky681

> नहीं हो सकता जहाँ से ये कहानी ली गयी है, वहां अब तक इतना ही अपडेट है, अब इन्तेजार करो की दूसरी साइड पे कहानी अपडेट हो जाये.


कहा है ये खानी पम कर सकते हो

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई अब इंतज़ार मत कराओ 

...........

----------


## goldenxxx

Haunted story...

----------


## shashi009

> नहीं हो सकता जहाँ से ये कहानी ली गयी है, वहां अब तक इतना ही अपडेट है, अब इन्तेजार करो की दूसरी साइड पे कहानी अपडेट हो जाये.


*दोस्त कृपया इस बारे में अपनी बात स्पस्ट करे.......की कहानी आगे अपडेट होगी या नहीं......सानुरोध.*

----------


## Poorangyan

> नहीं हो सकता जहाँ से ये कहानी ली गयी है, वहां अब तक इतना ही अपडेट है, अब इन्तेजार करो की दूसरी साइड पे कहानी अपडेट हो जाये.


लेकिन वहाँ तो The Seducer उर्फ करण ने लिख दिया है कि वे कहानी को आगे नहीं बढायेंगे.

----------


## Bhai G

क्या यह कहानी समाप्त हो गई या इसकी सुध बुध लेने वाला कोई नहीं 
कुछ भी कहो कहानी है बड़ी  इंट्रेस्टिंग

----------


## itsmine

चोरी करना बुरी बात

----------


## vickky681

> चोरी करना बुरी बात


मतलब ........................

----------


## sushilnkt

कहानी आगे अपडेट नहीं..होगी

----------


## play boy 4

Writer ji pls update

----------


## luckyrohitk4u

भाई लोग आगे की उम्मीद छोड़ दो कहानी ख़त्म हो चुकी है. central 41

----------


## Anjali12

यार मजा आ गया । बहुत बहुत अच्छी कहानी है । central 14

----------


## AMITRAJ

मजा आ गया यार । बहुत बहुत ही बढिया ।बहुत बहुत अच्छी कहानी है ।लेकिन आप हर कहानी को आधा-अधुरा छोड़ देते है ।ए आप से शिकायत है ।

----------


## preet99001

यार मजा आ गया । बहुत बहुत अच्छी कहानी है

----------


## sbhabhi795

इस फोरम पर िजतनी भी अच्छी कहािनयाँ होती है सभी अधूरी छोड़ दी जाती है

----------


## Lookmaan

ये बैहान*योद कहानी अदूरि चोड़ दैने वाला लभेड़ा बहुत खराब है

----------


## vidya thakur

> ये बैहान*योद कहानी अदूरि चोड़ दैने वाला लभेड़ा बहुत खराब है


*BILKUL THEEK KAHAA AAPNE LOOKMAAN JEE*

----------


## Lookmaan

> *BILKUL THEEK KAHAA AAPNE LOOKMAAN JEE*


.
क्षमा करे श्रीमान/श्रीमति पर मैने तो अपशब्द लिखा था और आप एसे घ्रणित कार्य के लिए मेरी प्रशंसा कर रहे हैँ
ये उचित तो नहीँ है फिर भी आपको धन्यवाद

----------


## soniajii

Kya yaar zindagi me pahli baar koe kahani padhne me itna mazaa aaya tha wohi adhuri rah gyi plz plz ise poori karo naa plzz

----------


## sbhabhi795

अपडेट करो जी अब बर्दाश्त नही होता है ।

----------


## jugnu1237

Xman ab goman ho gye

----------


## coolviv

> अपडेट करो जी अब बर्दाश्त नही होता है ।


Bardast to karna padega bhabhi
maza bhi to le rahi thi aap

----------


## agyani

xman भाई साहब ये क्या ***ियापंती है दो माह बाद भी पूरा नही कर पाये इस कहानी को।आज यहा आकर देखा तो वहीँ अटके पडे हो।

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

Very nice story

----------


## aankhe

एक्स मैन जी सर्व प्रथम तो आप को इस अनोखे सूत्र हेतु कोटि- २ बधाई, 
मनोरंजक  एवं रहस्यमई कथाओं से ओत- प्रोत है ये सूत्र!

----------


## parim6

हम्म ठीक है अच्छी

----------


## sbhabhi795

अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## soft touch

*Roye hum is qadar unki baaho me lipatkar........
k wo khud Bra utar k boli.... Choose le saale, zyada natak mat kar....!!*

----------


## RAJ.D.BEST

ye kahani puri hogi ya aise hi rah jayegi????

----------


## sbhabhi795

Xman ji आगे अपडेट किरये

----------


## RAJ.D.BEST

update kab karoge bhai.....

----------


## sanjeev77

ab toh yeh niyam ban gaya hai ki log kahani shuru kar ke puri nahi karte..... mere khayal se aise logon ki id block kar deni chahiye..

----------


## RAJ.D.BEST

intezar nahi hota yar ... update karo jaldi

----------


## Irb586

X man g aap apni aadto se baaj aa jao kahani to puri karo jahapanah

----------


## agyani

> X man g aap apni aadto se baaj aa jao kahani to puri karo jahapanah


प्रिय मित्र  शायद इस कहानी को पूरा नही किया जायेगा।

----------


## Irb586

Par kyu mitr

----------


## agyani

> Par kyu mitr


ज्यादा तो एक्समैन जी ही बताएँगे पर सुनने मे आया था कि  जँहा से ये कहानी ली गई है वँहा पर भी इतना ही अपडेट है।

----------


## Irb586

Lagta hai ek achi kahani ko hum puri tarh se nhi padh payenge

----------


## gonesh saini

:clap:  *ye kahni xman ki ha vo humesha aise he kahni ko aadhra                                        chod dete ha*

----------


## sushilnkt

bhai is kahani ko pura kar de .....

----------


## neeraj2207

Update plz....

----------


## vkhapriye

Update plz....

----------


## khursheed

xman जी की कोई भी कहानी आज तक पूरी नहीं हुई है

----------


## Jogia21

Update plz....

----------


## presario

Update update update update update update

----------


## sbhabhi795

आज कई दिनों के बाद इस फोरम पे लौटा हूँ और यहाँ आके देखता हूँ कि आज भी ये वहीँ पर है जहाँ पर छोड़ के गया था

----------


## pkpasi

करन और निहारिका का प्यार परवान चढ रहा था वही वे दोनो बंगले मे हुई घटना से दहशत मे थे| करन अपने सपने मे आने वाले कमरे और उस कमरे की समानता से परेशान था साथ ही ये भी सोच रही था कि उस अंनजान लडकी की आत्मा ने एसा क्यो कहा कि "मै इतने सालो से तुमहारा इंतजार कर रही हूँ मुझे छोडकर मत जाओ"| वे दोनो बंगले मे होने वाली सब घटनाओ का रहस्य जानना चाहते थे मगर वहाँ किसी को बंगले के बारे मे ज़्यादा जानकारी नही थी| सबको सिर्फ इतना ही पता था कि वो एक भूतिया बगला है और रात को वहाँ से किसी औरत के चीखने की आवाज आती है|  इसी तरह एक सप्ताह बीत जाता है और निहारिका के पिता जी घर वापस आ जाते है| करन और निहारिका उन्हे एयरपोट लेने जाते है| जब निहारिका के पिता "मनमोहन श्रीवास्तव" करन से मिलते है तो वे हैरान हो जाते है और कुछ सोचने लगते है|करन उन्हे हैलो बोलता है तो वे निहारिका से करन के बारे मे पूछते है निहारिका बताती है कि ये आपके खास  मित्र यशवंत मल्होत्रा के बेटे करन मल्होत्रा है और ये अभी हमारे घर पर रूके है| वो निहारिका की बात सुनकर कुछ परेशान से कार की ओर बढते है और कार की पिछली सीट पर बैठ जाते है निहारिका ड्राविग सीट पर और करन उसके साथ वाली सीट पर बैठ जाता है| कार निहारिका के बंगले की ओर तेजी से बढने लगती है| रास्ते भर निहारिका और करन आपस मे बातचीत करते रहे कोइ बात पूछने पर उसका जवाब हाँ हूँ मे देकर चुप हो जाते थे शायद कुछ सोचकर बहुत परेशान थे| इसी तरह सोचते हुए कब घर पहुँच जाते है पता ही नही लगता कार बंगले मे जाकर  रूकती है और निहारिका अपने पिता जी को हिलाते हुए कहती है पापा घर आ गया| मनमोहन जी जैसे नींद से जागते हुए कहते है मुझे पता है बेटा घर आ गया| वे कार से उतरकर अंदर चले जाते है निहारिका और करन उनके पीछे-पीछे अंदर हाल मे आ जाते है|  मनमोहन जी फ्रेश होने चले जाते हैऔर निहारिका नाश्ता बनाने किचन मे चली जाती है करन हॉल में अकेला बैठा अपने बंगले के बारे मे सोचने लगता है|

----------


## pkpasi

तभी मनमोहन जी फ्रेश होकर हाल मे आ जाते है और निहारिका चाय लेकर आती है   निहारिका अपने पापा और करन को चाय देकर खुद भी एक कप चाय उठा लेती है| करन और निहारिका चाय पीना शुरू करते है अचानक चाय का कप गिरने से दोनो का ध्यान उस तरफ जाता है| निहारिका कहती है पापा कप कैसे गिर गया और  मै देख रही हूँ आप जब से आए है कही खोए खोए से है आप बताओ क्या हुआ है| वे कहते है कुछ नही बेटा सब ठीक है और हॉ कप के टुकडे उठाकर फर्श साफ कर दो| निहारिका ऐसा ही करती है और वापस आकर कहती है पापा सच सच बताओ क्या हुआ है कही आप करन को लेकर परेशान तो नही है| वो कहते है मै परेशान तो मै करन की वजह से ही हूँ मगर उसके यहाँ रहने की वजह से नही क्योकि मैने और मेरे दोस्त ने पहले से तुम्हारा रिश्ता पक्का कर दिया था बस तुम दोनो की मंजूरी लेनी बाकी थी| मेरी चिंता का कारण दूसरा है|फिर वो बोले कि वो चिंता तुम्हारे बगले से जुडी हुइ लगती है| बेटा करन तुम्हारी शक्लो सूरत उस बगल के असली मालिक(जिसने वह बगला बनवाया था) के होने वाले दमाद कुँवर रणविजय से हूबहु मिलती जिसकी अचानक मौत  हो गई थी और उसकी मौत का कारण पता नही चला| उनकी एक फोटो भी मेरे  पास जो मेरे दादा जी ने मुझे थी| निहारिका मेरे कमरे से वो पुराना संदूक ले आओ| निहारिका वो संदूक लाती है मनमोहन जी उसमे से एक पुरानी सी ब्लैक एंड वाइट फोटो निकालते है जिसे देखकर उन दोनो के पैरो के नीचे की जमीन खिसक जाती है उस पर कुँवर रणविजय लिखा था|करन कहता है ये कैसे हो सकता है इसका चेहरा तो बिलकुल मेरे जैसा है| तभी करन उत्सुकता से पूछता है कि आप उस बगले के इतिहास के बारे मे कुछ जानते है|मनमोहन जी कहते है सब कुछ तो नही मगर बहुत कुछ जानता हूँ जो बहुत कम लोगो को पता है और ये बात मुझे मेरे दादाजी ने बताई थी|

----------


## pkpasi

लगभग 100 साल पहले अग्रेजो के समय मे यहाँ दो राजपूताना बंगले थे जिसमे एक तुम्हारा बंगला जो राजपूत दिग्विजय सिंह ने बनवाया था और परिवार सहित इसी बंगले मे रहते थे जिसमे उनकी पत्नी दो बेटे और एक बेटी थे| दोनो बेटो की शादी हो चुकी थी किंतु छोटी बेटी माधवी का विवाह नही हुआ था| वही दूसरा बंगला वही से कुछ दूरी पर ठाकुर भानू प्रताप ने बनवाया था| जिनके एक बेटा और एक बेटी थी| बेटी का विवाह हो गया था किंतु बेटा (रणविजय सिंह)कुँआरा था|  दिग्विजय और भानूप्रताप बहुत अच्छे मित्र थे|उनके बच्चो का एक-दूसरे के घर बचपन से ही आना-जाना लगा रहता था उनका बचपन उन दो बंगलो मे ही बीता था और जब जवान हुए तो रणविजय और माधवी एक-दूसरे से प्यार करने लगे| वही दिग्विजय और भानूप्रताप अपनी दोस्ती को रिश्तेदारी मे बदलना चाहते थे इसलिए उन्होने माधवी और रणविजय का रिश्ता पक्का कर दिया   माधवी और रणविजय  इस रिश्ते से बहुत खुश थे| उनके सब रिश्तेदार आना शुरू हो गए| शादी की रस्मे होने लगी दोनो बंगलो मे खुशी का माहौल था| दोनो बंगले दुल्हन की तरह सजे थे| मगर शादी से दो दिन पहले रणविजय का जीजा कालीचरण एक रस्म के अनुसार कुछ फल जेवर और लाल साडी लेकर दिग्विजय के घर जाता है उस समय घर पर केवल माधवी थी उसके बाद क्या हुआ किसी को कुछ पता नही किंतु जब सब लोग घर लौटे तो माधवी के कमरे मे कालीचरण की  बिना कपडो की लाश पडी थी जिस पर तलवार से अनगिनत वार किए गए थे और माधवी के शरीर पर तार-तार किए कपडे के साथ ही पूरे शरीर पर चोटो के निशान बने थे| माधवी ने अपने पेट मे उनकी शाही तलवार अपने हाथो से घुसेड रखी थी जिस कारण उसकी मौत हुइ थी| इन सब के साथ उसके बेड की सफेद चादर खून से सनी थी| देखकर ऐसा लगता था कि कालीचरण ने माधवी का बलात्कार किया हो और इस घटना के बाद एक-एक करके दोनो परिवार के लोग मरने लगे| उसके बाद उनका कोई वंशज नही बचा सब मर गए| भानूप्रताप का  बंगला द्वितीय विशव युद्ध मे ध्वस्त हो गया| अब वहाँ केवल उस खण्डर बंगले के कुछ अंश रह गए है| दिग्विजय के बंगले पर ब्रिटिश सरकार ने अपना कब्जा कर लिया| आजादी से पहले ये बंगला नीलाम कर दिया गया मगर भूतो के डर से यहा कोइ रह नही पाया इस तरह ये बंगला तुम्हारे पिता ने सस्ते दाम मे खरीद लिया| उस समय मैने उसे बहुत समझाया था मगर वो नही माना और उसने ये बंगला ले लिया| उसी समय से यशवंत के कारोबार मे कमी आने लगी और अब जो हालात है वो तुम देख ही रहे हो| इन सब बातो मे शाम हो गई और निहारिका खाना बनाने चली गई| मनमोहन जी कहते है बाकी बात बाद मे करेगे

----------


## pkpasi

ये सब सुनकर करन को कुछ बाते समझ मे आने लगी और कुछ समझने की कोशिश करने लगा| इस बीच निहारिका खाना लगा देती है और तीनो लोग खाना खाकर हॉल मे बैठ जाते है| करन मनमोहन जी को अाप बीती सुनाना शुरू करता है उस बंगले मे जो उसने महसूस किया जो देखा और जो उसके और निहारिका के साथ घटित हुआ सब बाते बताने लगा| ये सब बाते सुनकर मनमोहन को भी कुछ नयी बाते पता चला और उन्होने  कहा ये सब तो होना था मेरे बच्चे मगर आज मुझे पता चल गया कि बंगले मे किसका भूत है और क्यो भटक रहा है|करन कहता है कि मै भानूप्रताप के बंगले का खण्डर देखना चाहता हूँ| मनमोहन जी कहते है कि कल सुबह चलेगे अब सो जाओ बहुत रात हो गई है और सब सोने चले जाते है| रात मे करन को वही सब दिखाई देता है जो करन को मनमोहन ने बताया था और अचानक उसकी आँख खुल जाती है| सुबह हो चुकी थी निहारिका उसे उठाने आई थी| वो उठता है और फ्रेश होकर बाहर लॉन में मनमोहन  के पास आकर बैठ जाता है और बातचीत करने लगते है|नाश्ता करके तीनो भानूप्रताप के बंगले की ओर निकल पडते है|

----------


## pkpasi

करन निहारिका और मनमोहन उस खण्डर बंगले मे पहुचते है| वो तीनो बंगले के अंदर जाने लगते है करन जैसै-जैसे अंदर जाता है उसे बहुत  कुछ याद आने लगता है|उसे एेसा लगता है कि वो इस बंगले के हर कोने को अच्छी तरह जानता है और एकाएक उसके दिमाग मे बहुत सारी बाते घूमने लगती है| इसके बाद वह चिल्लाता हुआ बेहोश होकर गिर जाता है| जब उसकी आँखे खुलती है  तो वो निहारिका के बंगले पे बैड पर लेटा था करन मनमोहन जी को बुलाता है| करन कहता है कि मुझे पिछले जन्म की सारी बाते याद आ गई है मै ही भानू प्रताप का छोटा बेटा हूँ मेरा ही नाम रणविजय सिंह था मै माधवी से बहुत प्यार करता था मगर कालीचरण ने सब र्बबाद कर    दिया| उस दिन जब माधवी की इज्जत तार-तार कर दी गई उसके दोनो परिवारो मे बहुत झगडा हुआ और दोनो परिवार के सम्बंध बहुत खराब हो गए| उन लोगो ने आपस मे मिलना जुलना भी छोड दिया| 
मेरी मौत कालीचरण के कारण हुइ थी मृत्यु के बाद जब मै परमात्मा के पास पहुँचा तो उन्होने कहा कि तुम दोबरा पृथ्वी पर जाओ और अपने अधूरे कामो को पूरा करो और माधवी को कालीचरण से आजाद करवाओ| तो मैने पूछा प्रभु मै मानव शरीर मे उस आत्मा ता कुछ नही बिगाड पाऊँगा तब प्रभु ने हँसते हुए कहा वत्स तुम यहाँ से प्रस्थान करो मै सब इंतजाम कर दूँगा और जब तुम्हे ये सब बाते याद आएगी तो इसका समाधान करने वाले भी तुम्हारे पास ही होगे|  मनमोहन ने कहा मै तुम्हे देखते ही समझ गया था कि तुम वही हो और प्रकृति ने ये चमत्कार किसी रहस्य को सुलझाने के लिए ही किया है|
अब सभी ये सोच रहे थे कि उस भूत का तो हम कुछ नही बिगाड सकते फिर हम माधवी की आत्मा कैसे आजाद करवाया जाए| सब लोग यही सोच रहे थे तभी मनमोहन याद आया कि किसी से उन्होने प्रसून नाम के महायोगी के बारे मे सुना था| उस  किसी ने किसी और से सुना था इस प्रकार फोन पर फोन लगाए जाते रहे और अंत में उन्हे प्रसून का लेडलाइन नम्बर मिल गया| जब  वह नम्बर पर डायल किया गया तो दूसरी तरफ से एक लडकी की आवाज आई (जोकि प्रसून की सेक्ररेटरी इजाबेल थी)मनमोहन ने अपना परिचय दियाऔर प्रसून के बारे मे पूछा तो वो बडी शालीनता से बोली की अभी सर यहाँ नही है वे राजस्थान मे किसी काम से गए है| तो मनमोहन ने कहा कि मै भी राजस्थान से ही बोल रहा हूँ ये सुनकर वो बोली आप अपना पता लिखवा दे मै सर से बात करती हूँ मनमोहन ने अपने घर का पता लिखवा दिया| इसके बाद इजाबेल ने वो पता और फोन नम्बर प्रसून को ई-मेलकर दिया|इसके बाद उसने प्रसून को फोन किया कि राजस्थान के बहुत बडे वकील का फोन आया था उन्हे आप से जरूरी काम है मैने उनका और पता आपको ई-मेल कर दिया है समय मिले तो आप देख लेना| प्रसून ने सोचा कि इतने बडे वकील का फोन आया है तो अवश्य ही गम्भीर बात होगी ये सोचकर प्रसून ने अपना ई-मेल चेक किया और उन्हे मनमोहन का नम्बर व पता मिल गया| प्रसून ने नम्बर डायल किय फोन मनमोहन ने उठाया और प्रसून ने अपना नाम बताया तो महमोहन ने करन के बंगले और वहाँ घटी घटना के बारे मे बताया| सारी बाते सुनकर प्रसून ने कहा अभी तो मै यहाँ किसी ओर को देख रहा हूँ मगर जल्द ही मै वहा आउगा एक जरूरी बात की उस बंगले मे कोइ मत जाना और फोन कट जाता है|

----------


## pkpasi

ये बात सुनकर सभी खुश होते है इस बीच मनमोहन कोर्ट का काम सम्भालने लगते है| तीन दिन बाद दोपहर के समय एक नौजवान मनमोहन के घर आता हैऔर बेल बजाता है| निहारिका दरवाजा खोलती है और पूछती है आप कौन है तो प्रसून निहारिका को अपना परिचय देता है| निहारिका उसे अंदर ले आती है और करन को प्रसून के बारे मे बताती है| निहारिका किचन मे जाकर फ्रिज से कोलड्रिंक निकालने लगती है और फोन करके अपने पापा को बताती है कि प्रसून आ गया है आप भी घर आ जाओ| इस बीच  प्रसून करन से बाते करने लगता मगर उसका विशेष ध्यान करन का दिमाग रीड करने मे था| प्रसून करन का पूरा दिमाग खगाल और करन के पिछले जन्म से अबतक की पूरी कहानी प्रसून रीड कर लेता है| तब तक निहारिका प्लेट मे तीन काँच के गिलास मे कोलड्रिंक लाती है और प्रसून और करन को देती है एक गिलास खुद लेकर करन के पास बैठ जाती है तीनो कोलड्रिंक पीने लगते है इसी बीच प्रसून निहारिका का दिमाग पढने लगता है मगर उसमे उसे अपने मतलब का कुछ नही मिलता सब कोलड्रिंक खत्म करते है| तब तक मनमोहन भी आ जाते है और प्रसून से मिलते है| वे कहते है कि आप पहले फ्रैश हो लो फिर बात करते है|प्रसून फ्रैश होने चले जाते है| थोडी देर मे प्रसून आते है और कहते है कि बंगले पर कब चले तो मनमोहन कहते है कि पहले आप उस बंगले के बारे मे पूरी जानकारी तो ले  लीजिए तो प्रसून कहते है कि जितना आप ने बताया बहुत है बाकी बंगले पर चलकर देख लेगे| निहारिका कहती है कि खाना तैयार है चलो सब खाना खा ले सभी खाना खा लेते है और टीवी देखने लगते है| इसी तरह शाम होने लगती है प्रसून कहते है कि मौसम ठंण्डा हो गया है चलो अब बंगले पर चलते है|  सभी बंगले की ओर कार से चलते है और थोडी देर मे वहाँ पहुँच जाते है| वे बंगले के अंदर जाते है आज वहाँ कोइ चौकीदार नही था क्योकि जब से मनोहर और उसकी बीबी मरे थे वहाँ कोइ नही आता था| वे बंगले के हॉल मे आते है प्रसून को कइ आत्माएँ दिखाई देती है मगर वो दोनो आत्माए नही दिखाइ देती जिसकी उन्हे तलाश थी| प्रसून उपर के उस कमरे मे जाते है जहाँ करन ने उन्हे देखा था| उस कमरे मे प्रसून को वो दोनो आत्माए दिखाई देती है जहाँ माधवी की आत्मा डरी हुइ थी वही कालीचरन की आत्मा बहुत गुस्से मे थी वह आत्मा प्रसून से कहती है कि तुम मेरा कुछ नही बिगाड सकते क्योकि अब मै अकेला नही हूँ मेरे साथ सैकडो गुलाम आत्माए है जो मेरे कहने पर कुछ भी कर सकते है और तुम अकेले इंसान मेरा क्या बिगाड लोगे आज मै तुझे भी अपना गुलाम बना लूगा| ये सुनकर प्रसून जी कहते है कि आज अपनी ये इच्छा भी पूरी कर लो| कालीचरन उन चारो को मारने के लिए आगे बढता है मगर प्रसून द्वारा बने योग शक्ति के कवच को पार नही कर पाता और पीछे जाकर गिर जाता है| अब तक प्रसून समझ गए थे कि वे अकेले कालीचरन से उन सभी आत्माओ की मुक्त नही करा सकते और उसका सामान भी नही कर सकते क्योकि आजतक कोइ उनके कवच को छूँ भी नही सका था और ये तो कवच से टकरा चुका था बेशक वो उन्हे कोइ नुकसान नही पहुँचा सका मगर प्रसून उसकी शक्तियो को भाप चुके थे इसलिए वे बंगले से बाहर आ जाते है ये सब बाकी लोग देख सकते थे इस कारण वे डर गए थे वे कहते है कि अब क्या होगा| प्रसून कहते है कुछ खास नही कल इन सब का अंत होगा और प्रसून सिगरेट निकालकर एक लम्बा कश लेते है तभी वे अपना फोन निकालकर कॉल करते है दूसरी तरफ से आवाज आती है हैलो बेटा आज हमारी याद  कैसे आ गइ| प्रसून कहते है गुरू जी एक केश के सिलसिले मे आपकी आवश्यकता है मै अकेला कुछ नही कर पा रहा| राजीव जी कहते है इसके लिए तो नीलेश को ही बुला लेते| प्रसून ये काम नीलेश से नही हो पाएगा वरना मै आपको परेशान नही करता| राजीव जी कहते है कि अगर ऐसा है तो मै कल ही आता हूँ मुझे अपना पता बताओ| प्रसून पता बताकर फोन काटते है|
प्रसून सिगरेट जलाकर कश लेने लगते है और घर की ओर चल पडते है| घर पहुँचकर सब खाना खा  सोने चले जाते है मगर प्रसून  सोफे पर बैठे कालीचरन की आत्मा के बारे मे सोचते हुए कब सो जाते है पता ही नही चलता|
जब आँख खुलती है तो सुबह हो चुकी थी तभी उनका फोन बजता है बेटा मै दोपहर 12:00 बजे तक राजस्थान एयरपोर्ट पहुँच जाऊगा| तुम मुझे लेने आ जाना फिर वे उठे घडी की ओर देखा 7:10 हो गए थे| तबतक घर के बाकी लोग भी आ गए प्रसून सुबह के दैनिक कार्यो से निर्वृत होने चले गए वे लोटकर हॉल मे सब लोगो के साथ बैठ गए और नाश्ता करने लगे| नाश्ते के बाद वे लोग सोफे पे बैठ जाते है|

----------


## pkpasi

प्रसून कहते है कि कालीचरन अपने जीवनकाल मे बहुत बडा तांत्रिक था जिसने मरने के बाद कई आत्माओ को अपना गुलाम बना लिया और अब वो बहुत ताकतवर हो गया है इसलिए अब मै उससे अकेला नही लड सकता इस कारण मैने अपने गुरू को बुलाया लिया है वे दोपहर तक आ जाएगे| इसी तरह बात करते हुए 11:00 बज गए| प्रसून और मनमोहन एयरपोर्ट सही समय पर पहुँच जाते है| तभी राजीव जी बाहर आते है प्रसून आगे बढकर उनके पैर छूता है और वे सब घर की ओर चलते है| राजीव जी कहते है बेटा ऐसा कौन सा केश आ गया जिसने तुझे परेशान कर दिया और मुझे आना पडा| प्रसून कहते है गुरू जी आपको बताने की क्या जरूरत है आप तो मेरा मस्तिषक रीड कर सकते है| राजीव जी मस्तिषक रीड करते है और कहते है बेटा तुने मुझे बुलाकर बिलकुल सही किया है यह काम हम दोनो को मिलकर ही करना होगा| मनमोहन मस्तिषक रीड करने की बात सुनकर हैरान थे| वे कहते है कि क्या आप दोनो दिमाग रीड कर सकते हो| हाँ कर सकते है| तबतक वे घर पहुँच जाते है और गाडी से उतरकर घर मे जाते है| राजीव जी फ्रेश होने चले जाते है जब वापस आते है तो सब हॉल मे बैठे थे वो भी वही बैठ जाते है|  थोडा नाश्ता करने के बाद राजीव जी कहते है मनमोहन जी केश की सारी जानकारी मुझे मिल गई है अब बंगले पर कब चलना है| वे कहते है अभी चले| राजीव जी कहते है ठीक है चलने की तैयारी करो| प्रसून को सिगरेट पीने की तेज तलब लगी थी वे कहते है गुरू जी मै अभी आया वो सिगरेट पीने बाहर चला जाता है क्योकि वो अपने 
गुरू के सामने नही पीता था ये बात अलग हैकि उन्हे सब पता है| थोडी देर मे प्रसून आता है और सब बंगले की ओर चल देते है|थोडी देर मे सब बंगले मे थे वे सब उस  कमरे मे जाते है

----------


## pkpasi

जहाँ कालीचरन और माधवी की आत्मा थी| आज सभी आत्माओ के साथ कालीचरन की आत्मा भी डरी हुई थी| वहाँ पहुँच प्रसून और राजीव ने अपनी योग शक्ति से कालीचरन की आत्मा को बुलाया मगर वो नही आया परन्तु जब उसे दण्ड देने की चेतावनी दी तो वो आ गया|जब वो आया तो उसके साथ और सैकडो आत्माए थी| राजीव जी ने कहा प्रसून पहले इन आतमाओ को कालीचरन से अलग करना होगा मै इसे देखता हूँ|  दोनो ने मिलकर ऐसा ही किया और सभी आत्माओ को आजाद करवा दिया| अब कालीचरन की आत्मा सिर्फ एक तांत्रिक की आत्मा बन गई उसने हमला करने की कोशिश की किन्तु उसकी सब शक्ति समाप्त हो चुकी थी अब वो केवल अपनी तंत्र शक्ति को बढाने का प्रयास  कर सकता था इससे पहले ही राजीव जी ने उसकी तंत्र शक्ति को समाप्त कर दिया अब वो केवल आम आत्मा थी जिसके पास कोई शक्ति नही थी| अब कालीचरन ने घुटने टेक दिए अब  वो निर्बल हो चुका था| राजीव जी पूछा तुमने ये सब क्यो किया तो वो कुछ नही बोला किंतु जब  योग शक्ति का प्रभाव डाला गया तो वो बोला महाराज सर्वप्रथम  माधवी के रूपसौन्दर्य को देखकर मैलउस पर मोहित हो गया जब उस दिन मैने माधवी को बंगले मे अकेले पाया तो काम के वशीभूत होकर उसका बल्तकार कर बैठा|उसी समय माधवी ने मेरे प्राण ले लिए और अपने भी प्राण त्याग दिए| एक साथ मृत्यु होने के कारण मैने माधवी की आतमा पर कब्जाकर उसे अपना गुलाम बना लिया और उसकी आत्मा का बल्तकार करता रहा|इसी के साथ मै अपना शरीर दोबारा पाने के लिए मुझे 1000 आतमाओ की आवश्यकता थी मैने 999 आत्माए मिल गई थी सिर्फ एक की कमी थी मगर सबको आजाद करक तुमने मेरी वर्षो की मेहनत बर्बाद कर दी|कालीचरन के इस कु-कृत्य को सुनकर राजीव ने उसे प्रेत योनि मे सब प्रेतो का गुलाम बनाकर छोड दिया उसके पास कोई तंत्र- मंत्र की शक्ति न होने से वो किसी को कोइ नुकसान नही पहुँचा सकता था और अपने कु-कृत्यो के कारण उसे सदैव सब प्रेतो का गुलाम बनकर ही रहना एवं प्रेतो के अत्याचार सहने थे| वही एक कोने मे माधवी की आत्मा डरी व सहमी सी खडी थी| राजीव जी ने उससे पूछा अब तुम क्यो डर रही हो| माधवी ने कहा मै डर नही रही ब्लकि इस बात का दुख है कि मै रणविजय की न हो सकी और इतने सालो से दुख भोग रही हूँ मगर अगले जन्म मे तुम मेरे होना| राजीव जी  ने उसे आजाद किया और माधवी को मुक्ति मिल गई|इसी के साथ वो बंगला प्रेत मुक्त हो गया और  प्रसून एवं राजीव जी  अपने आश्रम की ओर प्रस्थान करते है| इसी के यशवंत का कारोबार अच्छा चलने लगता है
...............समाप्त

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------

